# [LPF] Barrow of the Forgotten King



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2013)

A dungeon crawl adventure near a small town

DM: Perrinmiller
Judge: Jkason

Heroes:
Qalabash Baram (GlassEye) - 1st Level Human Magus
Mystie  Thissiledew (Satin_Knights)  - 1st Level Gnome Oracle
Jonas Psalter (Mowgli) - 1st Level Half-orc Inquisitor
Mirra Weathersmith (Systole) - 1st Level Aasimar Alchemist


[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 8 Nov 2013 (7 Nov for Calculations) & Ends 24 Apr 2014
Qalabash starts at 963xp; Leveled 2nd on 26 Dec 2013 (1306xp);
Mystie starts at 963xp; Leveled 2nd on 26 Dec 2013 (1306xp);
Jonas starts at 1050xp; Leveled 2nd on 13 Dec 2013 (1302xp); Leveled 3rd on 20 Apr 2014 (3310xp)
Mirra starts at 210xp; Leveled 2nd on 31 Dec 2013 (1418xp);

Enc1: 800XP (31 Dec 2013)
Enc2: 1400XP (28 Jan 2014)
Enc3: 200XP (19 Feb 2014)

Total = 600xp each[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: None
Enc2: 3 Mwk Comp shortbow(+2 Str) (1575gp) with 60 arrows (3gp) = 1578gp
Enc3: 2 Sapphires (1000gp)
Reward: 50gp Each

Total = 694.5gp each[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DMC = 11.76
*Qalabash* receives 2252xp & 2297.5gp
*Mystie* receives 2252xp & 2297.5gp
*Jonas* receives 2320xp & 2386.5gp
*Mirra* receives 2232xp & 2272.5gp
[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,      rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within      48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a      character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they      will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was  no      communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move  on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/    on-line dice      rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own    purple dice at home or      an on-line random number generator.

* Please use the exact BBCode link Invisible Castle provides. This  requires an Account at Invis Castle to add. Notes section of the Dice  Roll should list exactly what the roll is for and the target designated  (ie. "Bite vs. Orc 4") in the block that is provided when you are logged  in. Including any variable modifiers that make the bonuses different  than normal such as flanking, Point Blank Shot, or Penalty for firing  into Melee. This is a good example:  Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) 
I do not want to take the extra time to click any extra links during my updates.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the         DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having  informed     the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the  adventure     giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned  as well as  time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level, generally you may do so   immediately  once combat is finished. Subject to DM approval if the   timing is okay. Regardless the date of actual leveling will not change   even if use of the new level is delayed in IC action.

* Leveling up mid-campaign: This grants the extra hp, but  does not    heal damage, and grants  any     additional spell slots, but not  spells    prepared.  A caster  capable  of    spontaneously casting could use     these slots normally, a  cleric  could    only use them for cure or    inflict  spells, a druid for  summon   nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared    casters may  prepare spells in  these   slots as if   they had left the    slots blank for  the day, if  they are   able to do so.    They can  go   through the appropriate spell  preparation   as if they had    already   rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot         preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler         block that includes a link to your character sheet will be  required   in      every IC post.

* Game Mechanics should be placed in a sblock, leaving only IC   content/narration & a character avatar in the meat of a post. 

* Do not quote another person's IC content in your post narration.

* Tactical Grids will be using Ditzie, the players will be updating  their  movements themselves in combat and posting up the new URLs.  Whenever you  post IC, include the latest map even if your character did  not  move. This way everyone knows you are done with it. There is no  limit  to the number times we can update the map. Instead of editing a  map link  (unless you are the last post), please post a new link if you  update  again.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2013)

*Adventure Background*

  Kingsholm lies at the base of a series of rolling foothills. No one knows how long the community has existed; Ian Turbrand, the owner of the Coronet and Cabbage Inn, insists that someone from his family has run the hostelry for more than three hundred years. Kingsholm appears much like every other town in the land, with one exception—its graveyard.

  Built on and in the nearby hills, the graveyard has existed for centuries. Some townsfolk believe the graveyard predates the community, and nearly all the people living in Kingsholm evince a particular pride in that fact. Prominent individuals who die in Kingsholm have the honor of being interred in the graveyard's mausoleum, the centerpiece of the graveyard. Kingsholm's guards—known as sentinels— patrol the graveyard almost as frequently as they patrol the community's streets.

  The most notable feature of the graveyard actually lies a little over a mile north of the town, high up in the hills. There stands the statue of an ancient king. No one in Kingsholm knows who he was or why the statue was erected there, but the townsfolk live in awe of the monument. Indeed, while the common folk have no fear of their maintained graveyard, few venture up to visit the forgotten king.

THE TOWN OF KINGSHOLM
Kingholm is a rich and sleepy little town that benefits from trade with nearby dwarf clans and peaceful relations with baffling traders and gypsies. It has many trading houses and storage facilities for minerals and other commodities.
Kingsholm (Small Town): Conventional; Align: LG ; 
Population: 1,732; Mixed (75% human, 11% dwarf, 7% halfling, 4% gnome, 3% other).
Base GP Value 1,500gp limit

Image on Door:


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2013)

*~ 5:00pm - Venza: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*





The gnome slides into the booth and waits for you to sit down with him.

"Hello, there. I am Gimble Pimmplepot. And as you might have guessed, I am not a very good gambler."


----------



## Systole (Nov 8, 2013)

Eventually, Mirra finishes transferring her ten assorted drinking vessels to the booth.  "I don't know why everyone thinks gambling is hard," Mirra says between trips. "It's all just a matter of calculating probabilities.  Like that game where you have to match a card with a picture on it and a one card? If you pay attention to the distribution of cards that have been dealt, then it's easy to make a profit in situations where the remaining cards have a distribution that is advantageous to the player." She pauses thoughtfully.  "I never understood why that gambling hall got so upset when I won all that money that time.  I mean, if they didn't want people winning, why didn't they make a more mathematically robust game?"

She looks slightly embarrassed.  "I'm sorry for rambling.  I tend to do that.  You said something about a legend?  Oh, and I'm done sampling the longberry wine, the dirac tea, and both of the bitters, if anyone wants them. The Stura bitters are mostly zanthan flower extract, so they're excellent for anyone suffering from irregular bowel movements."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2013)

[section]"Well, hopefully you are a better storyteller.  Details, we will need lots of details.  The last guy I worked for left out a few details, very important ones.  And well, it can be safely said that today was not a good day for him."

In order to give Gimble a chance to speak, Mystie returns to eating her roast chicken.  She decides to stick with the simple wine she started with, rather than experimenting with the mixes offered.

[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action..................................
Effects: 
In hand: coins were
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 10, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Since the gambling gnome has focused his attention on the woman with an astounding array of drinks and on Mystie Thissiledew Qalabash begins to turn away and head to the bar thinking that whatever the issue it is none of his concern.  However, when Mystie waves him over he changes his mind and approaches the gnome's booth.

Qalabash slides into the booth and whispers to Mystie, "What is going on?"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
--[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 11, 2013)

[section]"Well,  this guy here, Gimble Pimplepot had a story to sell;  one worthy of adventure and treasure.  So, I bought the story, calling his hand in the card game when he was out of money.  He lost the pot, but he is now going to tell us the story.  It has to be more interesting than _'Carry this box across town.'  _We made money on that.  I placed a bet that we can earn more here this time."
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action..................................
Effects: 
In hand: coins were
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2013)

*~ 5:00pm - Venza: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*





The gnome looks a little sheepish at the woman's rambling on gambling. But he remains in good cheer despite losing and just chuckles when Mirra finishes, "Well, miss?... I am not one for figures and all that. You just lost me. But it all comes around and will win next time. I just know it."

Looking up at the new arrivals (including Jonas), he says, "You can certainly join us misters... ah, whoever you are. The fine lady here bought you the legend I have to share, she can let you hear it for free if she wants."

He smiles brightly and waves away the concerns from the sassy gnome. "Ah, milady. I assure you that I have no foolery at heart. There is a town north of here in the foothills. It is called Kingsholm. It will probably take you about fours days of walking to reach it. Prosperous town it is."

"Now they have this stature on a hill in the woods. It is made of stone and depicts a king. Yet now one knows his name or who he was. Obviously the town gets its name from there being a king, right? King's home, yeah?"

"Anyway, there is a graveyard there. The locals bury their dead and the important people get the honor of being put in the graveyard's mausoleum, the centerpiece of the graveyard. But that is not the legend. That is just what the locals know."

"That forgotten king was actually a mighty overlord that was a champion of good. He was supposed to have rallied humans to ally with the communities of the elves, dwarves, and halflings to fight off marauding raiders. He was proclaimed king because of his diplomacy and victories."

"He died prematurely and was buried under the graveyard with his treasures, weapons of great power, and his servants. I image the dead servants are not worth much. But the king had a mighty sword of adamantine that was forged in the heat of a volcano. That was said to have granted him mythical magic powers."


----------



## Systole (Nov 11, 2013)

The expression on Mirra's face is one of confusion.  "Wait ... the treasure map you were offering was actually directions to a well-known historical site and local landmark?  And the adventure that you were offering was graverobbing?  I'm not sure I'm understanding all of this correctly."  She turns to the others around the table for help.  

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Back from my "get-together," but still recovering . Managed to get a start on catching up on all of my posting, but I'm outta gas now. I'll get a post up for Jonas tomorrow sometime.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 12, 2013)

He had been casually listening in, and it sounded look an excursion with potential, but how to get in there. Then, The Navigator's ears perked up as he took a swig of his rum. The magic word. Treasure map. 

A potential adventure and reward. Who better than he to find it? It was, of course, his job to get people to where they are going.  He stood up and casually walked over to the table. 

"Pardon me, friends. I couldn't help but hear mention of a treasure map. Allow me to introduce meself. Gavin Fellpool."

He gestured to add some flourish to the name. He liked it, but it needed some embellishment next time. 

"I've spent some time as a ship's navigator, my familiarity with maps will certainly prove invaluable, so, I must insist upon my accompaniment."

He made his way into the booth.

"And one would presume this is more than a simple graverobbing excursion. Such a legend should surely have been heard by others before, others who likely never returned."

[sblock=Mini-stats]
The Navigator
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2013)

*~ 5:00pm - Venza: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*





The gnome shakes his head, "Miss, I never offered you a  treasure map nor an adventure. I offered you a legend that held the  location of valuable treasure. The legendary sword the king had was  powerful indeed and likely worth a pile of gold that will completely  cover your taller companion." he gestures to the half-orc.

"The  treasure is not in the graveyard or the mausoleum. It is under it  somehow. The villagers do not even know it exists as they have long  forgotten the story of the king."

He looks thoughtful and  rubs his beard covered chin, "However, it does make sense  that the mausoleum holds the entrance to the forgotten tomb hidden in  it."

"But, whatever your moral issues about the information I have sold you, they are not my concern," he shrugs.

[sblock=OOC]No worries, I sort of dragged Jonas along while you were off playing with your RL friends. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

[section]

Jonas wanders over to the Gnome with the others and winces when he sees the Gnome select a booth for the telling of his story. He shrugs fatalistically and drags a chair over, places it just outside the little circle of folks gathered around the storyteller, and leans in just close enough that he can hear . . . not quite close enough that he's looming over the others.

His chair creaks ominously as he leans back after Gimble finishes. Jonas listens to the questions and admonitions of the Gnomes and to Gimble's response. "I suppose there's nothing forcing us to take this sword, presuming we actually find it. It sounds like a mystery to be solved, and it might be a good thing for the town - Kingshome? - to know about their history."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 13, 2013)

Mirra nods.  "Oh, okay.  That makes sense."  She resumes tasting her drinks and then stops suddenly.  "No, wait ... no it doesn't!  What you _said _was that you were offering a legend, but what you _implied _was something like, 'Go here because there's free money.'  Don't deny it, because I'm not easy to fool, and I'm quite sure that that was implied."  She huffs, then stands and begins gathering her gear.  "You know, I had thought that I could spend a while in Venza studying with the local Alchemists' Guild before resuming my travels, but now I feel obligated to go inform Kingsholm that all sorts of ... of  ... of _riff-raff_ might be showing up to plunder their local graveyard, because I suspect that you might have sold this information to any number of other people. Before I leave, I want to say that I think you're a quite naughty person, and also that you have _very _poor mathematical skills."

She settles her heavy backpack on her shoulders and gets ready to storm off.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 13, 2013)

[section]As the woman gets up to tattle on the story Mystie just bought, "Hey hey there.  A weapon forged for the use of good?  To have it locked  away in the ground, doing no good is not what it was meant for.  You  want to put a name of grave robbing on it?  Well, learned school folk  would put a name of archeology on the search to find it.  Is that a  cleaner name for you?  Will that satisfy your hoity-toity values?"

Turning  back to Gimble, "Details, more details.  What was the name of the  overlord?  How long ago was this that he reigned? Who were the raiders?   What race were they?  I mean if it was goblin raiders, that's one  thing.  If it were hill giants, that is a whole 'nother ball of wax.   You said north.   What road do we take?  Once we are at the town, which  way do we go out into the woods to get to the mausoleum?   Which  volcano?  What powers?  Do these powers belong to church folk or are  they arcane in nature?  I told you I want details."  She smiles at the  gnome trying to be polite, but her diligence in trying to get all the information is making her anxious.
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action..................................
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Nov 13, 2013)

"Well, if it's archaeology, that'd be okay, because that's only science.  _And _if the village agrees, since it's their graveyard.  But I don't approve of looting,"she says with a glare at Pimplepot.  To Mystie she adds, "And it's not really clear that the sword itself is a force of good.  I mean, all we know is that in the right hands, it _was _a force for good, but maybe they buried it because in the _wrong_ hands it could cause everyone on the entire continent to grow a prehensile tail or something.  Which wouldn't be so bad I suppose.  Might even be kind of interesting, actually..."  She trails off, momentarily lost in the possibilities.  "Where was I?  Oh, if you are planning to excavate for archaeological purposes, I'd like to come along.  My family has been artisans of all sorts for generations, and our clan founder himself was a stonemason."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash is rubbing his chin and slowly shaking his head during the discussion.  The look of skepticism on his face makes it obvious that Qalabash is less than pleased with the idea of digging in a graveyard or tunneling through a mausoleum in order to find this sword and agrees with Mirra, the alchemist.

"I don't know that this is wise," begins the magus.  "Mystie, if the village gives their blessing, and you are confident you can placate any spirits who might be angered by our mucking about in their burial plots then I will consider going along to aid you.  I am leery for numerous reasons and a convenient diddling about with semantics is not sufficient to convince me to ignore that voice in the back of my head telling me this is a bad idea.  I ignored that voice on my last job and it almost got me an extended stay in an uncomfortable room in a Venzan prison." 




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2013)

[section]

Jonas listens intently to the arguments on both sides. When the staff-wielder voices his reservations, the half-orc speaks up as well. "I suspect the locals won't be too happy with us digging into their mausoleum, either. Still, it doesn't hurt to ask. It may be that they'd like this bit of their history cleared up for them, so that they'll know for sure what's buried under their town. I say we go ask 'em.

"By the way, I'm Jonas. Just into town from the northern bit of the Seithr range. I wasn't really thinking of setting out again so soon, but this seems like a good thing to get involved in."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]I just realized I haven't updated Jonas' wiki sheet with his final purchases after spending the DMC to get him close to the others. I'll try to get that done sometime today.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 15, 2013)

The Navigator looks about at the others. A slightly displeased look on his face.

"A wonderful idea, waltz in, say we would like to inspect your mausoleum for an ancient hidden treasure." He gestures exaggeratedly as he speaks. "All in the name of archaeology, of course, the greater good, all that. Then you get the joy of dealing with all the other rabble who learn of what's down there. Maybe you could leave them a nice little trail of bread crumbs, post something in there local tavern. Best case scenario, we're tripping over a bunch of aspiring spelunkers trying to find this sword, worst case, we get to go back in there looking for some local teenager who was accidentally decapitated by his friend who found the sword of the forgotten king."

He ceases gesturing and leans toward the gnome.

"Gimble, is this mausoleum away from prying eyes?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]
"Gavin Fellpool" / The Navigator
HP 9/9
AC 14 (12 Touch/12 Flat Footed)
Initiative +2
CMB +1 CMD 13
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: 0 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2013)

*~ 5:01pm - Venza: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*





While Gimble is getting offended, the gnomish woman starts hammering him  with questions. He sits back in the chair, arms crossed and lets you  all discuss the issues and glares.

Finally able to get in a word  edgewise he says indignantly. "Listen, I don't care what you  do with the information. I thought you all were adventurers, my  mistake."

"So sod take you all I care, lady whateverthefookyournameis. I did not sell the information to you." He points at Mirra.

Looking  at Mystie, "Mystie, is it? I don't know most of the answers  to your questions. But I have not sold this legend to anyone else and  pieced what I do know from several different sources, none of them in  Kingsholm. Those folk are ignorant as far as I can tell. They use the  mausoleum without even knowing it is there underneath."

"The  events with the king happened centuries ago at least. Near as I could  gather, the raiders were men or maybe orcs... or possibly both. No  mention of giants. Don’t know his name either."

Perturbed,  the gnome stands and says, "Kingholm lies north, just take  the major trade road from the city and follow the signs or ask  directions. Or buy yourselves a map, for all I care. Good luck."

He stomps off muttering about rude, crazy adventurers and gift horses.

[sblock=OOC]Umm,  I am not really sure who decided to include Piston Honda in my  adventure. But the polite thing to do is to at least ASK the DM beforehand. 

With  limited openings, there are only two choices besides waiting around.  But since Mowgli is privy to this game, he can decide if he would prefer  to add another player for his group of three instead of playing with  five in my dungeon crawl designed for four.

Either way, welcome to LPF, Piston Honda. We will get you into a game. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC/Piston Honda/Silent Tide]I think I can work The Navigator into Silent Tide. No time to look him over for bits of background or to figure it out for sure during the day today. Piston Honda, I'll PM you when I've got the details worked out for sure, but I'll get you in.[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Nov 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Apologies, was told to post here after approval in the Character submission thread.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 15, 2013)

"I'm not an adventurer!  I'm a Weathersmith!" she shouts after the retreating gnome.  Then she shrugs off her pack and sits back down.  "What a horrible person he was.  And he couldn't even calculate some really basic probabilities.  Anyway, it's nice to meet you, Jonas.   I'm Mirra Weathersmith: alchemist, traveler, Weathersmith.  Say ... since you're from Seithr, you woldn't happen to have any copperbloom on you, would you?  No?  Well, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 16, 2013)

[section]"Now look what you've done! You've gone upset him and drove him away."  Mystie is annoyed.  "I paid for the story and details, and then you start picking things apart before I get all the information.  Sheesh!"

Pondering the reservations that people are expressing, "Well, I want to check the place out.  And I am not going to beg permission to do so.  All that will be is us doing the work, maybe risking our necks, so the mayor of that village can take the rewards.  I am not giving away a forgotten king's treasure because there happens to be a village nearby.  If they can't even remember his name, they surely cannot make a claim to what is down there."
[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> Umm,  I am not really sure who  decided to include Piston Honda in my  adventure. But the polite thing  to do is to at least ASK the DM beforehand.
> 
> With  limited openings, there are only two choices besides waiting  around.  But since Mowgli is privy to this game, he can decide if he  would prefer  to add another player for his group of three instead of  playing with  five in my dungeon crawl designed for four.
> 
> Either way, welcome to LPF, Piston Honda. We will get you into a game.



That was my fault.  Sorry.
  Silent Tide was already into their first  battle, or had finished it up, when I told Piston Honda to jump into the  new game that was still forming, a.k.a, this one.  Tsaaruck was already scheduled to be the fourth over in Silent Tide, so this game seemed the natural one to put him in.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action..................................
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2013)

[Sblock=No worries]It is okay, I am not really upset. But this is the second time someone has told a player to simply join my game without telling them to contact me first. I would not do that to anyone else, not even wearing a Judge hat. So I appreciate that I get the same courtesy in return, that's all. 

As it happens, last time I checked (I am going to look at those threads next to see if we are still playing ) BigB is being worked into The Curse of the Brown Auroch so I would have hashed this out in email with Mowgli days ago is someone had contacted me.

Feel free to RP and plan your journey. When it looks like you are ready to leave Venza I will advance the scene.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"My apologies, Mystie.  I didn't mean to drive off the little fellow."

Qalabash scratches at his cheek and looks a bit uneasy which quickly transforms into abashed.

"Forgive my rudeness.  It is a pleasure to meet you Mirra Weathersmith and, ah, Jonas."  The older human beams at the others sharing the table and exposes large, horse-like, yellowed teeth.  "My name is Qalabash Baram, a magus of the Rundaine from the Pell and Rhat'matanis.  Now, if we're going to do this, I recommend a good night's sleep and an early start.  Nothing like traveling fresh in the morning!"




. . . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2013)

[section]

Jonas smiles warmly at his new companions, his good humor transforming what might usually be a fearsome sight into something far more pleasant. "A pleasure MIrra, Qalabash and, ah, Mystie, is it? You're quite right, Qalabash . . . sleep is not to be missed or forsaken lightly and in this case I suppose the object of our quest has been waiting this long. It will keep another night."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 18, 2013)

Mirra shrugs at Mystie.  "Well, if you paid for a map to this tavern's wine cellar and a story about a very expensive bottle of wine somewhere on one of the racks, I'm pretty sure the city guard and the half-orc behind the bar would still be pretty upset if you went downstairs, broke the lock, and took the bottle."  

She nods to Qalabash.  "Nice to meet you as well, Mr. Baram.  And it will be good to have company on the walk to Kingsholm.  I would have liked to have spent some time in Venza, but after fourteen years on the road, I suppose waiting another week or two won't hurt."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 18, 2013)

[section]"But I am not going after the wine he purchased and put in his cellar, to go with your analogy.  I am going after the treasure chest that an unknown pirate buried centuries before the bar owner was born.  That chest just happens to be under the bar and under the cellar he built.  That is the difference.  The mausoleum existed before the town.  And it may not even be the entrance to where we need to go.  Gimble said the statue is up on the hill a distance away."

"Now do you see the difference? What I am going after does not have an owner currently.  The king's spirit has already made his journey on to the next world.  And if he has not returned by now, he is not returning for the things he left behind. Leaving them buried in the ground, unused, is a shame.  On top of that, it can't be an outrageous amount of treasure.  If it was, the people that buried him with it could have paid a priest with it to return him back to life.  Those of us skilled like great grandmother are capable of such things." 

"As to restless spirits, I have to deal with them all the time.  Breaking their bonds that chain them to this world takes work, but can be done." 

"Yes, tomorrow will be better for the trip.  Running around town today was a bit tiring.  I got an idea on fixing that too.  It's been a long day.  I almost forgot about doing it."

"So, are we agreed that we are going in there to look around for ourselves?  None of this asking permission foolishness?"
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action..................................
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"Indeed, indeed, Jonas.  And Mystie and I have had a full day unwittingly traipsing about the city at the beck and call of a devious criminal."  Qalabash frowns at his awkward phrasing.  "That is: we knew we were traipsing just unaware that it was at the behest of a criminal.  But now is not the time for that tale though perhaps on the road..."

Qalabash perks up at Mirra's mention of years spent traveling.

"Ah, another traveler!  Perhaps you have tales of the road of your own you might share to pass the time as we walk?  I am no golden throated bard but collecting tales is a hobby of mine and I would be delighted and honored to hear yours."

Turning his attention to Mystie Qalabash's lip twitches causing his mustache to waggle but he nods.

"Yes, you have convinced me with your impeccable logic and illustrative scenarios.  Did you decide to acquire the palanquin?  No, wait.  You said you preferred less ostentation.  The saddled mastiff?  It is likely the better choice for maneuvering around in sunken tunnels, I'm sure, though significantly less glamorous.   So!  Shall we depart to acquire whatever supplies we might need for the journey and meet at the crossroads outside Venza at first light?"




. . . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 18, 2013)

[section]"I'm going with the saddled mastiff.  Or maybe shepard, or wolfhound.  It depends what they have available.  Yeah, mastiff just feels right.  But first, I have to go do some trading.  I bought a full wand of healing, because, well it's my job.  But, that was rather expensive.  Now I got to go back and see if they have a half full one I can trade down to.  That should free up some gold so I can get me a riding dog."

"Ah, yeah.  I am the healer.  I don't do much fighting.  I make sure others can do that, and can keep doing that far longer than those they are fighting against.  But, if we are inconspicuous and looking for clues others have lost to time, I don't see why we have to fight anything.  Using our brains should get us through.  But, if not, Qalabash has a big stick." 

"So, crossroads to the north at first light."

After the others agree, Mystie heads out to do some shopping.

[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action..................................
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Nov 18, 2013)

Mirra waves off the rebuttal.  "In your scenario, the treasure would still belong to the bar owner.  He owns the property, doesn't he?  For heaven's sake, if there was a vein of gold running under this property, you wouldn't say, 'Well, the bar owner doesn't know about the gold he's sitting on, so there's no problem mining it out from under him.'  At least, _*I *_wouldn't say such a thing, and I certainly hope you wouldn't.  Even if you believe that they didn't originally have legal ownership, the townsfolk would still have a fairly solid claim given that they've been 'squatting' there for decades, especially since they've contributed to the upkeep of the cemetery.  No, I still think we have to inform the townsfolk and see if they want to excavate."

She resumes sampling the remaining beverages.  "I don't know that my tales are that interesting, Mr. Baram.  At least not to other people.  I mean, most of my time in the Northern Isles, I was cataloging species of finches."    


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash seems uncertain how to handle the continuing disagreement so he shrugs it off.

"Ah, well, perhaps you are right, Mirra, perhaps not.  Regardless, there are things I must acquire before we hit the road so maybe we can continue the discussion in the morning?  Or maybe we can check out the situation in Kingshome before we make a decision.  Again, it was a pleasure and I hope to see you bright and early in the morning!  And you as well, Jonas."

The older man raises a knuckle to his forehead in some form of gesture of parting before winding his way through the crowd to exit the inn and go to buy a couple of items to aid adventuring.  He will be sure to be well rested and at the crossroads at first light.




. . . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2013)

[section]

Jonas nods amiably at Qalabash as the old man departs, and then rises himself . . . one can almost believe the chair's squeaking is a sigh as it's relieved of its burden.  "At the crossroads at first light then? I'll be there." He makes his way to the bar and exchanges a few words with his fellow half-orc, drops a coin on the worn surface, and heads upstairs to his room.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 22, 2013)

[section]The next day, Mystie shows up at the crossroads.  A mastiff was indeed her choice of mount.  "Come on Bubba.  I am not that heavy."  The dog makes his way along, but is more interested in the treats Mystie is having to bribe him with than with being an obedient mount.


[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2013)

You all part company to rest and prepare for the journey north.

The  next morning you see the weather promises to be pleasant enough, a good  omen perhaps. The bustle of Venza is typical and you all find no  trouble reaching your agreed upon meeting place.

The road north lies ahead.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]  [sblock=OOC]I looked at some sheets this morning and it appeared the  shopping is not all completed and recorded. Jonas and Qalabash's finances don't look right. Systole, I really think you should spend some DMC now to put Mirra on par with Jonas so your gear is not initial crap and you level when they do. The encounters are going to be set for APL2 out of the gate and may not be so easy.

I am ready to post  another significant scene advancement once the administrative stuff is  taken care of. Feel free to RP your morning rendezvous and any skill  checks you want to make for your journey. But I do not plan to have Kingsholm arrival before the behind the scenes character stuff are concluded.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 25, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash whistles as he walks out of Venza in the early morning.  His pack is loaded and perched on his back in the manner of those well-acquainted with life on the road.  He smiles as he sees Mystie has reached the crossroads before him.

"Ah, Mystie!  And a mount.  Good work, Miss Thissiledew, good work."  Qalabash looks idly about for the others who were in the bar the previous day but sees none of the others have arrived yet.  He slips a slender wand of beechwood from one voluminous sleeve and presents it to the gnome.  "For healing though it is my earnest hope that it proves to be entirely unnecessary.  After our last venture I had the good fortune to come across this healing wand in the Pearl and with the coin we made from that venture I was able to purchase it, as you can see.  I lack the requisite talent to use it so if you would be so kind as to carry it and use it as necessary...?"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]PM, I was able to make purchases but had a bit of trouble editing the wiki so wasn't able to record everything at the time.  It should all be corrected now.  Added gear is a half-charged wand of CLW and a half-charged wand of shield.

Also, I'm expecting family in on Monday then some travel later in the week so I probably won't be able to post much this whole week.[/sblock]




. . . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 25, 2013)

[section]Taking the wand and looking it over, "Yes, yes I can do that.  In fact, I will put it in this so I can't drop it."   Mystie pulls up her sleeve to reveal a wrist sheath contraption.  With a flick of her wrist, a dagger comes out with the pommel at just the right place to be gripped in her palm.  After unfastening the dagger and inserting the wand, she winds a little crank and draws the wand back into hiding.  Testing just to make sure, she flicks her wrist.  The wand springs out where she can easily grasp it.  Cranking it back a second time, "That works.  Did they give you the activation word?  That's the last piece to make it useful."Mystie memorized the word Qalabash gives her in response. 

Turning to her dog, "Bubba, this is Qalabash.  He is a friend.  Don't bite him."  Bubba seems completely disinterested in what the girl is saying. Shrugging her shoulders, she turns back to Qalabash.  "You would think he is a Cee A Tee the way he behaves.  But, at least he walks faster than I do."

[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Nov 25, 2013)

Mirra shows up bright and early the following morning.  On the way out of the inn, she waves happily at the gamblers who have evidently been up all night.  The men glower at her and mutter under their breath.  She leaves the inn and meets up his the others, a harsh chymical odor wafting in her wake.  "Ah, sorry about the smell.  I got some new armor last night, and only finished the alchemical treatment early this morning.  It'll go away in a day or two.  Maybe three.  No more than five, certainly.  Hey, I have a question ... those gamblers asked me to show them some card-playing maths last night, and naturally I accepted.  I mean, I think it's great that they have an interest in continuing education.  But the funny thing was, I was planning to do it just as a demonstration, but everyone insisted that playing with real money makes it more fun.  But then when we played, I couldn't see any improvement in the amount of fun I was personally experiencing, and everyone else seemed to not be having much fun at all.  So on the whole, it seemed like playing for money actually had a negative impact on overall amount of fun.  What do you guys think?  Am I wrong?"    


[sblock=OOC]Spent 3 DMCs to bring me up to everyone else.  Bought thieves' tools and darkleaf studded leather. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 26, 2013)

[section]

Jonas arrives at the appointed place, at the appointed time, and notes that the others all got there before him. The hulking priest nods amiably to his traveling companions. "Ladies, Qalabash. A fine day for travel, eh?" He squats easily beside the dog, just outside arms reach so he's not threatening, and holds out a hand palm down in introduction.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2013)

*GM:*  Keep Free RPing over the holidays as you are able. There are actions you can take and skill checks as well for the journey if you wish. I will look at advancing the scene around 2-3 Dec after things settle down from holiday travel and family visiting.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2013)

[section]Turning to her dog, "Bubba, this is Jonas.  He is a friend.  Don't bite him."  Bubba licks Jonas' hand.

Trying the same introduction with the aasimar woman, Bubba is having none of it and won't go near her.  Anyone that smells of possum piddle is going to be no friend of Bubba's. 
[sblock=actions]Kn Local {roll}1d20+2{/roll}
Since InvisibleCastle is down, I tried the enWorld roller and it is not working for me.
So, try Kn Local: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
 for information about Kingsholm 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2013)

Mystie knows some about Kingsholm. 

It is a small town that lies at the base of a series of rolling foothills. No one  knows how long the community has existed, but it has to have been at least centuries. It is know to be prosperous for its size with a decent amount of trade with the dwarven clans in the hills and several merchants have storehouses there.  The town is mostly human, but there are dwarves, halflings, and gnomes. A few more races present in very small numbers.  People recommend staying at the Coronet and Cabbage Inn, a well established place in the town.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]  [sblock=OOC]I guess I expecting more from you guys in RPing and  determining how you would travel and camp on your way to Kingholm  without needing to be pushed by me. But with half of us busy, we have  slowed down significantly. 

I am back and I can advance the scene if you  are ready and you are not going to worry about rolling survival/knowledge  geography or determine watch rotations for your journey.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I think I just didn't know what the expectations are for the actual journey. It's been done several different ways here - in some cases the GM handwaves the journey and jumps folks right in, and in some the journey is part of the fun . . .  No time right now as I'm in the middle of getting my workday set up, but I'll try to post a little RP this afternoon/evening .[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash squats and allows Bubba to sniff his hand and then the magus scratches the dog's ears.  With the continuous attention Bubba shakes his head causing his ears to flap loudly.  Having made his acquaintance Qalabash retreats and stands up.

"Splendid animal, Miss Thissiledew, splendid.  Though I've never heard of the Seeaytie breed and know nothing of their temperament this one seems even tempered enough...

Ah, good morning to you, Mirra Weathersmith!  And Master Psalter!"

Qalabash sneezes at the smell of Mirra's armor and rubs absently at his nose.

"In my experience the playing of the cards for money enhances the enjoyment of the one winning the money and decreases for those losing the money.  It is a formalized power/dominance contest so even if winning there is threat that those losing will shift the contest to a more physical realm.  I have been caught up in many a brawl in my years over those very reasons."

Despite his hands appearing clean Qalabash dusts them off, one against the other, in a slapping motion then looks around finally turning his gaze down the road leading north.  He adjusts a strap on his pack getting it placed across his shoulder in a more comfortable position then takes a firm grip on his quarterstaff.  Taking a comfortable and confident stride he sets off walking and talking.

"Now, as Master Psalter has said, it _is_ a fine day for traveling, so let us travel!  Fall in, my friends, fall in!  Perhaps we should share local information if any of us have anything beyond what the gnomish fellow told us.  I myself, alas, am a newcomer to the region and know next to nothing...  I presume we follow the road?"

His pace slows as Qalabash glances around with a keen-eyed gaze: he glances at the skies but after a moment gives a shrug of dismissal.  Soon he focuses upon trees at the edge of a farmer's field, scrambles through a ditch along the road, and reaches up to pull ripe fruits from the branches.  He tosses one to each of his traveling companions and then begins stuffing extra into his pack.

"Pears!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Untrained K(Local) (1d20+3=9)
Survival to avoid getting lost (1d20-1=17)
Survival to predict the weather (1d20-1=10)
Perception (1d20-1=18)
Survival to get along in the wild (1d20-1=19)[/sblock]




. . . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 3, 2013)

Mirra listens intently to Qalabash's explanation.  "So you're saying that some subset of the populace (maybe card-players in particular?) requires the same social hierarchy structure common to most pack animals?"  She considers this. "It would seem to fit most of the data, but I can't understand why a rational person would require that kind of social structure.  And according to that hypothesis, then by winning that money, shouldn't I have just become the tavern's alpha?" 

[sblock=OOC]Just a reminder that I am on vacation through the 11th.  Feel free to NPC me as needed.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2013)

[section]

"Oh, aye, I know the way." Jonas nods as he stands from his squat with a friendly rub between the dogs ears. His voice is confident as he points down the road. "It's over there a piece. And it seems we need have no fear of going hungry on the road . . . Qalabash has us well supplied!" He smiles at the older man, then subsides into silence as he listens to the discussion between Qalabash and MIrra. _Human nature is always so interesting . . ._​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception, Survival (1d20+8=25, 1d20+6=25)
Survival (Sustenance) (1d20+6=19)
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 4, 2013)

[section]
Mystie climbs into the saddle on Bubba and has him follow Qalabash.  After a short bit, the dog is tired at looking at the legs and cloak of the man and moves to Qalabash's side, so he can see the road ahead.  Since it gives the little girl a better view too, she doesn't mind at all that the dog is only generally following her directions.  "Yeah, I expect that we follow the road.  I am pretty sure that if there is a town on it, we won't miss the town.  Towns have people.  People have answers.  Not always good answers, but they have answers.  So, we can ask them when we get to them."

In response to Mirra's ponderings, "No.  You would have to be part of the pack first,  before making it up the pecking order to become the alpha.  A pack of  wolves will only have a wolf as an alpha.  But, they do recognize the  owlbear in the vicinity is a dominant threat and will treat it with  respect or fear as the situation dictates."

[sblock=actions]Ride.  Good thing for her it doesn't require a roll for non-stressful actions.
Mystie planned ahead.  She's got a tent, food, dog food, dog food bowl.  So, she has the necessities for herself.
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Forgot to add my rolls to my post - previous post edited to add them in.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2013)

~ Day 4 15:30: Arriving Kingsholm ~

You manage to make decent time over the next few days and do not get lost along the way. Taking some extra time to forage for food along the way helps preserve your rations. You find decent campsites that are secluded and protected from nocturnal predators. Or at least none find and attack you during the night.

 After four days of travel you arrive to the trading town. The weather until now has been pleasant, but the sky has become overcast and is darkening either that normal as a result.





Finding your way towards the center of town is the Coronet and Cabbage Inn. The place looks well established, probably servicing the town and travelers for generations.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 6, 2013)

[section]"See!  I told you.  They put the town right in the middle of the road.  If the town wasn't so sparse, we would have to walk around the town just to continue on the road."

Looking at the inn, and then at the sun, and then back at the inn, "Well, visiting a graveyard just before sunset is a bad idea.  At least I heard it was a bad idea. Things that like to walk when they shouldn't like to do that in the dark.  Getting some food and sleep might be a good thing before we start searching.  And this way, we can learn what stories they tell visitors."

"So, to the inn?"

[sblock=actions]talking[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2013)

[section]

Jonas looks around curiously as the small group approaches the town. Once there, he completely agrees with Mystie's assessment of the situation. "I expect it'll be dark where we're going anyway, but I believe you're correct Ms. Thistledew. And maybe Mirra can find a game there in which to further test her thoughts about the pack nature of gamblers . . . just so long as she doesn't get us run out of town." There's definite humor in the big man's voice, and he winks at Mirra as he speaks.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Walkin' & Talkin'[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash looks around as the group walks into Kingsholm and towards the Coronet and Cabbage Inn.

"Excellent suggestion, Miss Thissiledew!  Who knows what sort of restless spirits wander the graveyard at night?  Though in the Pell restless spirits tend to wander all the time and not just at night.  But if the spirits here are sun averse then having a hot meal and a comfortable bed tonight and proceeding on the morrow seems wisest.  So, the inn it is!"  One brow quirks as he looks at the inn's sign.  "I have never understood the strange propensity you have for oddly named inn and tavern signs here in the Baronies.  I suppose some king slept here and ate cabbage under this roof, or some such tale of local mythical importance?  Surely the innkeeper will gladly inform us of the brush with greatness his ancestor experienced.  To the inn!"

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock]




. . . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 15:35: Coronet and Cabbage Inn ~*_

The inn is fairly typical, a small stable around to the side for mounts  and a pleasant enough common room right there when you walk in the door.  There is a stairs off the common room that likely leads to the guest  sleeping rooms. The kitchen is probably through the door way around the  side of the bar counter.




This time of day, there are only a few patrons in common room and the  only barmaid is not very busy. She offers a table and takes orders for  drinks if you want them. The kitchen is not serving food yet as the  supper meal is still being prepared in the kitchen. There is a young  stable boy running around the inn somewhere and she will call him if  needed.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 9, 2013)

[section]

Jonas nods pleasantly at the young woman, and lowers his big frame carefully into a chair at the table to which he's led. "A small ale for me, m'lady."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash takes a chair at the table with Jonas.  He leans back and sighs obviously enjoying the comfort of furniture once again as he takes a good look around the inn.  He is more interested in chatting with the barmaid and ordering a beer than examining the room or its occupants and soon turns his attention to the barmaid.

"I concur with Master Psalter in that a drink would be just the thing at this moment.  Please, if you would be so kind to a weary traveler, bring a beer for me.  Something dark and stout, if you please."  He turns his attention to his traveling companions and waits as they make their own orders.  "So, we are in Kingsholm and the famous Coronet and Cabbage Inn.  A beer now, a bit of meat later when it is ready...  A minstrel singing for his supper later would be splendid entertainment.  I hope I am not disappointed."​[/section][sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (1d20-1=5)[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 10, 2013)

[section]When the barmaid comes around, "Hello dear.  I would like a glass of wine and some fruit please."
While Bubba is calm and quiet sitting on the floor next to Mystie's chair, Mystie still keeps a hand on his collar just in case.

"And, could you tell us what there is that is interesting to see in this fair city?  Anything grand or small?  He likes the grand stuff." pointing to Jonas.  "Small stuff is fine for me." she says with a giggle.  "This is my first time here.  Grandma always said traveling isn't just walking, it is smelling the roses too."

[sblock=actions]Diplomacy to gather information: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13 
Misfortune  Reroll my Diplomacy to gather information: 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16 only a little better 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Mystie's used.
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Dec 11, 2013)

Mirra sniffs at her armor before entering.  "The smell has subsided, right?  It's hard for me to tell sometimes." Satisfied that is has, she walks into the inn and looks around. "A distinct lack of dominance/submission activities!  Does this mean this town has a more rational, possibly even non-hierarchical social structure?  Perhaps Oh, I'm sorry!" she says, finally noticing the barmaid.  "What teas do you have?  And brandies.  And bitters.  Oh, and any local wines?  I'll have one of each," she finishes, shrugging out of her pack and settling down with her notebook and an inkpen.

[sblock=OOC]Mostly back, but might be slow posting for the next few days.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash arches an eyebrow when Mirra makes her order of a multitude of drinks.  He clearly looks skeptical of the woman's ability to down so much alcohol.

"That is an astounding amount of drink.  I recall that you had a large number of glasses before you when we were in the Dunn Wright Inn.  I assumed at the time that they were drinks from others around but... ah, an astounding number."  Qalabash shrugs.  "But then what else have we to do until the morrow, eh?"​[/section][sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 15:50 - Coronet and Cabbage Inn ~*_





The barmaid has some tea, wines, mead, and ales. She brings around some apples for a snack. She mentions the large graveyard with its mausoleum, but highlights the most notable feature of the graveyard is the statue of some forgotten king from ancient times that lies a little over a mile north of the town, high up in the hills. She provides directions on how to find it. 











As you relax with your refreshments in the Coronet and Cabbage Inn, a commotion arises from the back room. The large innkeeper, a woman dressed in the uniform of a town guard, and a prosperous-looking dwarf stride through the doorway and into the common room. 

Unswervingly, the innkeeper walks up to your table, "Are you mercenaries?" the big man asks. He glares at you with dark eyes as if challenging you to deny it. "Are you adventurers? We need brave and capable folk, right now, and we're willing to pay!"

All three are rather impatient and troubled from the set of their expressions.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 12, 2013)

Mirra begins sampling the drinks as they arrive, taking copious notes.  "Oh, I only taste them, not drink them whole.  It's amazing what you find in some towns.  I once found a village where they were brewing wine out of white bramblethorn!  Can you imagine?  The Tritower Alchemists' Guild pays twenty sovereigns an ounce for bramblethorn and the townsfolk were using it by the pound to make a mildly alcoholic beverage that tasted faintly of horse urine and produced legendary hangovers.  They seemed quite pleased when I informed them of its actual value." 

When the others burst in, Mirra carefully considers their words. "Mercenary, no.  Adventurer ... yes, I suppose, given how broad the definition of 'adventurer' is.  Bravery is the ability to overcome fear, which is an irrational emotion and therefore..."

[sblock=OOC]Mostly back, but might be slow posting for the next few days.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 12, 2013)

[section]"Mercenary! No!  I am a healer.  Fortifier of battle lines.  Giver of life.  A soldier's last defense against the forever nap in a muddy ditch.  

Pointing to Qalabash, "Him, he's the one that beats on things with big sticks." she says grinning. 

"Do you have a problem that needs fixing?  Fixing things, we can do that.  At least we can try.  She'll even give you the odds on if we can fix the problem.  But, only if you give us details as to what the problem is.  And how did it come about?  And how long has it been going on?  If you know the cause, that is helpful too. Knowing how much motivational gold you are going to be gifting to us for facing the great danger will help greatly in our decision to do these heroic deeds.  Well, what is the problem?  Oh, you are waiting for me to stop talking?  Gotta remember that tall ones like talking one at a time.  Very well."  She pauses and takes a breath.

[sblock=actions]talking[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2013)

[section]
Qalabash crows in delight when approached by the innkeeper, the guard, and the prosperous dwarf.

"Oh ho!  It would seem that our arrival was fortuitously timed if nothing else!  I am Qalabash Baram; I will forgo listing my titles and accomplishments to date in the interest of brevity but I shall assure you that my work and that of Miss Thissiledew here is well known to the guard in the city of Venza and I am sure they would vouch for our capability.  We have recently joined forces with Miss Weathersmith and Master Psalter and have recently had a discussion on heroic deeds which we would gladly perform for you while accepting your coin-based gratitude.  Er... the performance of heroic deeds, that is, not our discussion concerning such.

So?  Out with it!  What is this dire happening that has painted trouble upon your faces?"​[/section][sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 15:51 - Coronet and Cabbage Inn ~*_

The three are a bit impatient and nearly interrupt to try getting a few words in while Mystie and Qalabash are talking.





The big man introduces himself and the other two with him. "I am Ian Turbrand, the owner of this inn and one of the Town Councilors. This is Captain Mia Desarna of the Sentinels.  And he is Gran Stoutbrace, another Town Councilor and owner of the general store in town."

"Mia says we have trouble up in the old graveyard," the innkeeper continues, indicating the woman in uniform. She
looks uncomfortable, and you sense fear from all the onlookers as the rest of the common room as gone quiet. 

"We need your help, and we need it now!"





Mia speaks up, "The Yurlings went up to the graveyard the day before last to prepare Gunar for interment in the mausoleum. They did not return and the servants reported them missing today. I sent two sentinels to investigate and now they haven't returned either!"





The dwarf's deep voice adds, "Aye, this situation is most concerning. Prominent members of the community the Yurlings be."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 14, 2013)

Mirra looks around at the others at the table.  "Well, it seems the townsfolk are requesting an archaeological expedition after all.  I withdraw my objections."  She turns to the councilors and the guardsman.  "Are you sure that something didn't just catch their attention?  Last year I was on a tour of the Northern Isles and I completely lost track of time while I was cataloging barnacle reproductive systems.  The captain was furious, since I was gone almost 36 hours."  She coughs in mild embarrassment.  "In my defense, barnacles are fasincating creatures."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 14, 2013)

[section]"Come on!  A few more details.  How many people?  Male, female, children? What are their names?  Are they human?  Gnome?  Elf?  Dwarf? What do they look like?  If Gunar is who were they burying, was he special? What was the relationship between him and the Yurlings?  Did he have enemies?  What did he die of?  How old was he?  Did a town priest go with them?  Has this happened before?  Where is this mausoleum? Were the sentinels skilled with their weapons?  Did they carry weapons with them?  What are their names?  Is there a big evil thing in the area everybody knows about but never tell strangers about?  You know, vampires, werewolves, necromancers; that kind of thing.  Is there a larger militia coming in after us if we get into trouble? If they did get introduced to the great dirt nap, do you intend to bring a priest from Venza to wake them back up?  If so, do you have any scrolls of gentle repose so they still look pretty afterwards?  Have you sent word to Venza at all?" 

[sblock=actions]talking[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2013)

[section]
Qalabash pushes back his chair and stands up.  He grasps his quarterstaff firmly and looks at the three town people then back to the three he traveled with.

"It would seem the time for heroic deeds has come!  It may be late in the day but the Yurlings have been missing for two days it seems.  It is possibly too late for them if this is anything more than minor misfortune but the sentinels may still be found whole if we make haste."

Qalabash looks intently at his traveling companions as if gauging their intent to foray out today then focuses his attention on Captain Desarna.

"The sooner Miss Thissiledew's questions are answered the sooner we can determine what has happened."​[/section][sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 15, 2013)

[section]Mystie stands and gathers her things as well.  "They can answer on the way.  Which direction?" 

[sblock=actions]stand and more talking[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 15:53 - Coronet and Cabbage Inn ~*_





Ian takes it upon himself to be spokesman and tries to start answering questions. But the diminutive woman keeps asking more and more... and even some more until he has to wonder how she can breathe when she keeps it up without stopping.

Finally allowed to reply, he says, "We can only hope the three Yurlings are okay after all this time. They are humans, Desiree and Morgan took their daughter with them to inter Morgan's father Gunar. Only the most prominent members are allowed to put their loved ones in the Mausoleum. The Yurlings are well liked by everyone."





Mia interrupts, "Yes, but two of my sentinels could be in trouble. They are Dornal, a stout dwarf and a human woman, Zeera. Neither are as competent as professional soldiers, but I trained them myself. They are able to do their jobs normally, so..."

"It is very troubling that they have not returned yet. If you cannot find them..." Her voice trails off as she shakes her head. She doesn't want to contemplate the situation if her sentinels are gone for good and the adventurers cannot deal with the situation.








Ian resumes as the guardswoman goes silent, "We have not had any trouble in the graveyard for as long as anyone can remember." He glances at the dwarven merchant who nods and grunts agreement.

"All our legends speak of the protective spirits that ensure eternal rest for our loved ones. Sure there are wolves and other creatures in the hills like everywhere else, but the high fence, regular patrols by the Sentinels, and lack of prey has kept them out. That's what makes this so unusual."

"Normally the Mausoleum is kept locked, but the Yurlings have a key. So do the Sentinels that we sent up there." He gestures to the northeast. 

"On behalf of the town, I offer you 50 gold pieces each if you go investigate the disappearance of the Yurlings and our missing two Sentinels and can tell us what happened."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2013)

[section]

Jonas starts to introduce himself, then stops as the barrage of words begins to flow from everyone's lips. At a couple of points he opens his mouth to speak, then closes it again complacently as the flow continues. FInally, he leans back in his chair - causing it to creak alarmingly once more - and simply soaks in the information. When Qalabash stands, the big half-orc does so as well. He settles his equipment, checks his weapons, and nods his readiness. "Let's proceed then. As Mystie says, further questions can be answered on the way."

He looks over at the mention of gold and quirks an eyebrow, but says nothing.​
[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 17, 2013)

Mirra looks surprised.  "Wait ... but ... I'm confused.  You're offering money?  But ... but we'd rescuing people who might be in danger!  It's just the right thing to do!"  She shakes her head in confusion.  "Strange.  If you want to give us fifty gold pieces to do a brief archaeological survey while we're there, I'd be happy to."

She stands up and gathers her pack.  "Either way, time to go, I suppose.  Gah, I need to find a way to make this darn thing lighter!  Maybe an unguent of levitation...?" she says to herself, immediately lost in her own thoughts.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash is pleased that he hasn't misjudged his companions and that they are all willing to do the right thing.

"Well then, it seems we are all in agreement.  Lead the way, or point us in the proper direction!"  He leans over to Mirra to speak in an aside.  "Do you need me to carry something for you?"​[/section][sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 17, 2013)

[section]As she is mounting Bubba, "Lets see.  Rescue a human man, two human women, a daughter and a dwarf.  Making sure grampa is still laying down and still is a good idea too.  So, you got a key for us to use?  I would hate for Bubba to walk all the way out there and we find the door is locked, forcing us waste time coming back for it." 

[sblock=actions]mount Bubba and more talking[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 15:54 - Coronet and Cabbage Inn ~*_






Ian Turband shook his head, "No, we do not need any archaeological surveys in our graveyard and mausoleum. If you will look for them out of the goodness of your heart, then we would be grateful.”

“We cannot let our loved ones’ resting place plagued with grave robbers. So we’ll pay you an at least five times that amount if you find that someone has defiled the mausoleum and you can catch or destroy the culprits."





Mia gestures in the direction of the graveyard once more and says, "You can follow the road as it leads past the three houses to the left from here. It will take you straight to the gate of the graveyard and you will see the mausoleum from there."

"If you find the Sentinels, they will have a key."

The three townsfolk wish you luck and stand before the inn as you depart.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Before Qalabash sets off he glances at his companions to make sure that their questions have been answered to their satisfaction.  For his part, the magus seems ready to rush off but is pausing to make sure everyone is ready.

"No further questions from me."​[/section][sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2013)

[section]

Jonas nods his readiness as well. "No questions for me, either."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 18, 2013)

"A key?  Hrm ... I might be able to work the lock given time.  It's only a matter of manual dexterity and working through a finite number of tumbler combinations..."  She heads out the door toward the cemetery.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 18, 2013)

[section]"On the way then."
"One."
"Two."
"Three."
"Turn left.  Go straight.  I said straight Bubba."

[sblock=actions]mount Bubba and more talking[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
"A woman of _many_ unusual skills," says Qalabash glancing over at Mirra as he sets off with a brisk stride.  He waits until the group of four, five counting Bubba, are a few paces down the road before speaking again.

"I had the good fortune to come across a wand of useful magics while in Venza.  It generates a shield that deflects attacks by means of its magic; it only lasts a short while but when the time comes would any of you find such protection useful?  I would be willing to use it on you if so."​[/section][sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard Gate ~*_





You leave the inn behind and the three townsfolk have a whispered conversation. The Sentinel Captain, Mia Desarna, briskly walks to catch up and begrudgingly accompanies you. She murmurs, "They insisted I unlock the gate for you."

She is not interested in chatting along the way and is not paying any attention to your private conversation as she walks several feet behind you. More than likely she is lost in her own thoughts and concern about her missing Sentinels.

It doesn’t take long to leave the town proper and reach the expansive cemetery.





Ivy winds its way up the iron bars of the cemetery gate. No rust discolors the black metal, and flowers blossom near the wall. Beyond that wall, you see a gravel walkway that weaves its way up through groomed grass and white tombstones. A few statues rise up along the hillside, their gray features gleaming in the afternoon sun. The mausoleum is still several hundred feet away up the hill.





"That's not good," says Mia. "The gate is wide open."

There doesn’t appear to be anyone else in sight.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map* [sblock=OOC]Direction of travel is heading east on the map to establish marching order if you would like.

Sorry, I do not want to interrupt your character's private conversation. But you will be able to continue it again once you enter the graveyard if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 19, 2013)

"Oh, I've never actually tried to do it on a real lock.  But when I have nothing else to do, I sometimes work through tumbler permutations in my head.  I find it quite relaxing."  

She looks at the ivy at first with excitement, but it quickly changes to disappointment.  "Oh, bother.  It's only _hedera helix_.  I really need to find some _maderensis _or _colchica_." 

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Given Mirra's low HP, she's better off in the middle/back, I think.

perception (1d20+4=17)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 19, 2013)

[section]"Well Mia, if we assume your people are not sloppy, this means trouble.  But, that is rather obvious, because they would have come home already if there wasn't trouble.  It is not like they are going to sit out here and have a party for days on end.  Well, some people would, but they are a little strange in their habits."
[sblock=actions]more talking
Perception (1d20=12)
OOC: Being generally fearless, and not wanting to be eye level with someone else's butt, Mystie and Bubba will take the lead until we get to hallways and tight quarters. 
[/sblock]Map[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Despite the half-orc's daunting size Qalabash can't quite remember what Jonas said it was that he did and so he steps right up to a position behind Mystie.  Every few moments he shifts his grip from a one-handed grip to a two-handed grip as if he can hardly wait to get started with the bashing.

"I guess we don't need a key after all.  Unless one is required for the mausoleum itself but the way this looks," he says as he motions towards the gate just seconds after shifting to his one-hand grip, "The way this looks we won't need a key there, either.

Is this positioning acceptable to you, Master Psalter?  If not, I can step back by Mirra..."​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard Gate ~*_





Captain Desarna agrees, "No, they would not have being sitting out here partying. They were due back about an hour ago. I… I am afraid the situation is more than they can handle. I will wait over there by that tree and report back if you have discovered something. If you need the key to the mausoleum, I shall be available."

She is very apprehensive about the situation as evidenced by her expression and demeanor. Yet she is forcing herself to remain stalwart enough to be available within a few minutes if you find something or need her help.

Mia walks away from the gate, watchful of her surroundings away from the graveyard as she heads to a large oak tree about 20 paces away.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map* [sblock=OOC]You are outdoors and do not have to go single file if you don't want to.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2013)

[section]

The big half-orc rumbles an answer back at Qalabash as he moves up beside the man. "For now, I'll just walk beside you, eh? If we get into tighter quarters I can handle myself well enough, but as it will be difficult for you to see around me I'll be happy to watch your back, sir." Sausage size fingers grope at his weapons belt for a moment as he ponders his options, and then unhooks a heavy flail in preparation for whatever may come.​[/section]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 20, 2013)

Mirra unlimbers her longspear and then pats the pockets on her bandolier to assure herself of the contents.  "I believe I'm ready with fire and a cold iron blade.  According to everything I've read, they're two of the best methods of dealing with undead."  She pauses for a moment before continuing thoughtfully, "I imagine they would work fairly well against living targets as well, if the need arises."  

[sblock=OOC]Staying in about that place.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash motions for Captain Desarna to wait a moment before she steps away from the group.

"A moment before you head off to await our discoveries, Captain, if you please.  Where do the preparations for interment in the mausoleum take place?  In the mausoleum itself, or some other building?"

Qalabash also asks a question of his companions.  "Are any of you skilled with the finding and following of tracks?  Perhaps it might prove beneficial to scout the area around the mausoleum before we go tramping through it.  My own skills in that area are sadly lacking; I couldn't find a footprint if it stepped on me.  Ha ha."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2013)

[section]

"As it happens, I have some small skill in the finding and following of tracks. I take it you'd like for me to try and figure out who - or what - has been in and out of the mausoleum recently?"

Without further instruction, Jonas moves ahead of the party somewhat and casts about for sign as the group approaches the crypt.​[/section]

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Survival Check (Tracking) (1d20+6=19)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 14 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’)
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 20, 2013)

"Oh, that's a good idea!" Mirra says.  "I'm probably not up to Mister Psalter's level, but I have followed tracks before.  Erm ... they were blue-breasted cormorant tracks, but the principle should be the same."

[sblock=OOC]Aid another survival (1d20+4=23)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard Gate ~*_





Captain Desarna replied to Qalabash, "Either they complete the preparations for the body in town before bringing it up here, or they do it in the mausoleum itself in the first chamber after the entryway. Most people prepare the body inside the mausoleum, so it is not unusual for a family to spend several hours or even an overnight vigil inside."

"There is only the one building up here."

Jonas lead the way into the graveyard. The graveyard appears old but lovingly cared for. Fresh gravel covers the path and flowers, not weeds, grow beside the tombstones. He notices that the gravel has been stirred up recently. There are two sets of booted footprints leading towards the mausoleum that appear to have been made by people running. One set is smaller than the other.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map* [sblock=OOC]Roll Perception checks as you proceed.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 22, 2013)

Mirra peers at the tracks.  "Running _to _something or running _from _something, I wonder?."  She glances around then nods.  "I am ready to proceed."

[sblock=OOC]IC is down for me.  Perception is +4.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2013)

[section]


Jonas smiles. "Since the tracks are going the same direction we are, and since we've not noted any other tracks behind them, I'd guess running toward. Didn't the Captain say the missing Sentinels were a man and a woman? If so, my guess - and it's only a guess - is that our worthy Sentinels were drawn to the mausoleum by something, and went to investigate. I'm ready to move on to the crypt as well."​[/section]

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
Survival to Note Changes in the Tracks: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +08
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 22, 2013)

[section]"Yep, Dornal the dwarf and Zerra a human woman.  Well, let's go."
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]talk, move
Perception: 1D20 = [2] = 2[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

So far no one has noticed anything as you move towards the mausoleum.

The tracks are still heading towards the mausoleum.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining;
Jonas:      13/13 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map* 
        *GM:*  The perception rolls(Including Systole's) are not going to notice anything so far. 

But only Mystie/Bubba moved.
So I need new movement or confirmation of staying put from the other three  characters. Qalabash can still roll his perception check.


----------



## Systole (Dec 24, 2013)

Updated map


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash nods to Captain Desarna.  "Thank you, Captain.  It is best to be certain of local custom so I thought I would ask."

Qalabash watches as Mirra and Jonas examine the path for tracks and make their conclusions from what they find.  He isn't good at such things and wouldn't have even noticed the tracks existed.  When the two trackers get far enough down the path that he won't be causing them problems to be following after, Qalabash begins his own trek down the path.

"That conclusion sounds logical, Master Psalter, and matches my own."

Qalabash squints at the gravel, shrugs his shoulders, then scans the surrounding graves just in case something is lurking and preparing to jump out at them.​[/section]
*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (1d20-1=3)
Qalabash will continue to move forward but will remain behind Mirra and Jonas as they track so as not to destroy anything that they might learn.[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 26, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

The narrow path wound its way up the hill toward the large structure flanked by ancient, life-sized statues of a warrior and a priest. Two humanoids lie sprawled on the mausoleum's steps. Jonas could see dark liquid seeping out from under the bodies. Beyond them, the doors to the mausoleum are open.

The two bodies appeared to have been savaged by some wild beast and laid in a pool of blood. One was a male dwarf, and the other was a female human. Each wore the remnants of a town sentinel's tabard. Blood spatters covered the flagstones of the tomb's steps.





So focused on the bodies, you were surprised when to wolves came charging from the midst of the tombstones and attack! They were fast. The first clamped jaws down on Bubba's foreleg and dragged the riding dog down. Mystie struggled to stay in the saddle.

The second wolf snapped its jaws and caught Jonas's arm. He ripped it from the canine's teeth and was bleeding, yet he was able to remain on his feet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Wolves had surprise & charged
Wolf 1 Charged Bubba (7 dmg & tripped), Mystie needs Stay in Saddle Ride check (DC5) or fall off
Wolf 2 Charged Jonas (4 dmg only)

Initiative:
You guys
Wolves

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    09/16 HP remaining; 7dmg; prone
Jonas:      07/11 HP remaining; 4dmg

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 0/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Wolf 1 (AC12/Touch 10/CMD14(Trip18)): 13/13hp -2AC from charging
Wolf 2 (AC12/Touch 10/CMD14(Trip18)): 13/13hp-2AC from charging
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1 (Mystie has Ride Check to make)

Roll a free action Perception Check on your turn (results are provided at the end of the round update)


----------



## Systole (Dec 26, 2013)

"_Canis lupus!_  And they're being unusually aggressive!" She moves toward combat, stabbing at the nearest wolf with her longspear.

[sblock=OOC]Attack w flanking (1d20+3=10, 1d8+1=5)

Perception (1d20+4=22)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mirra Weathersmith*

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 26, 2013)

[section]As Bubba is going down, Mystie rolls with it and manages not to be caught under his side.  Instinctively, she channels her healing gift to help her friends. Jonas' wounds close up as do most of Bubba's.  With Mystie not on his back, Bubba gets back up, growls and bites the dog that just bit him.  Getting his leg, he twists and sends that dog on its side in a bit of revenge.  Mystie stands while the dogs wrestle it out.
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]free: Soft Fall DC15 (1d20-3=16) success, no damage 
std: Channel Positive Energy (1d6=5)
Bubba: move: stand, provoking AoO
Bubba: std: Bite attack (1d20+3=17) for damage (1d6+3=5)  (forgot flank but didn't need it.)
Trip attempt (1d20+3=19) successful (forgot flank but didn't need it.)
Bubba's Perception (1d20+5=14)
Mystie move: stand
Mystie: Perception (1d20=12)
OOC: With Mystie not having Handle Animal trained, Bubba is in purely retaliate mode.
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 4 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 14/16.......... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash dashes forward and raises his quarterstaff in a two-handed grip.  He brings it crashing down on the wolf's skull with a sickening crunch.  The excitement drains from his face and he looks slightly ill.

"Unpleasant thing, killing."

He looks up to see how Jonas is faring.​[/section]
*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (1d20-1=0)
Move: as marked on map
Standard: Quarterstaff (unenhanced) (1d20+3=10) Successful against prone.
--Quarterstaff dmg (1d6+4=10)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2013)

[section]

Jonas rips his arm from the wolf's mouth, wincing in pain and then in awe as the wounds close almost as soon as they're formed. He grasps his flail in both hands and swings it around in a mighty arc, smashing it into the wolf's ribcage with an audible _crunch._​[/section]

*No Map Change*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]







perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  But only Mystie/Bubba moved.
> So I need new movement or confirmation of staying put from the other three  characters. Qalabash can still roll his perception check.



I actually _had_ already moved Jonas, and linked the updated map. Since he was tracking, he could only move 15'.


Standard: Attack (Flail) (1d20+2=16) for Damage (1d10+3=7)
Move: None
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +08
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

Bubba took a another nip from the wolf as he regained his feet. He resists the urge to flee and brings the wolf down and Qalabash finished the canine off.






The second wolf snapped at Jonas again, but his jaws only got air.

Mirra sensed more than actually heard a sound from behind her. Maybe it was 20-30 feet away on the other side of the tombstones.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Wolf 1 hit Bubba 2dmg on AoO, Bubba passed Will Save to stay and fight.
Wolf 2 missed Jonas
Only Mirra heard something

Initiative:
You guys
Wolves

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    12/16 HP remaining; Healed 5, 2 dmg
Jonas:      11/11 HP remaining; Healed 4

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 0/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 1/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Wolf 1 (AC0): -3/13hp dying
Wolf 2 (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14(Trip18)): 6/13hp
??     (AC??/Touch ??/CMD ??): ??/??hp Stealthed
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2

Roll a free action Perception Check on your turn (results are provided at the end of the round update)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2013)

[section]

The big half-orc allows his flail-head to bounce from the wolf's ribs and uses the momentum to swing in a reverse arc, but the wolf shies and manages to avoid the swing. Jonas' ears twitch as something catches his attention . . .​[/section]

*No Map Change*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Perception (1d20+8=28)


Standard: Attack (1d20+2=6) Swing an' a Miss!
Move: None
[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/11
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +08
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +02 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash strides past the downed wolf and up next to Jonas.  Swinging his quarterstaff he brings the heavy wood shaft down on the wolf's back.  There is a snap and the wolf drops to the ground.  Qalabash sighs and pokes it to make sure that it is dead.

"Well.  That's that.  I presume that these wolves were roaming about outside the mausoleum and the missing persons from Kingsholm waited inside until the wolves left except that they never did.  Then when the guards came...  An unfortunate end for them.  But now we can rescue the trapped townspersons and receive our accolades."​[/section]
*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (1d20-1=1)
Move: as marked on map
Standard: Quarterstaff (unenhanced) (1d20+3=20)
--Quarterstaff dmg (1d6+4=9)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 30, 2013)

[section]With the second wolf going down, Mystie starts moving to see if there is a chance to save the sentinels.   "Come on Bubba."
Bubba ignores her and bites the downed wolf again, since it bit him twice.
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Mystie: double move
Bubba: Ignore Mystie and retaliate again Bite unconscious wolf (1d20+3=12) for damage (1d6+3=7) 
Mystie's Perception (1d20=15)
Bubba's Perception (1d20+5=15)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 12/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Dec 30, 2013)

Mirra starts to relax before a thought seems to occur to her.  "Wait ... _canis lupus_ usually travels in packs, not mated pairs!"  She hurries eastward to defend her companions, bomb in hand.  "Uh, Fire in the hole!  I think!"

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Move, throw bomb (assuming she sees something), AoO if necessary.

Bomb + PBS (1d20+4=6, 1d6+4=7)
Longspear AoO (1d20+1=20, 1d8+1=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2013)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

After Qalabash smashed the second wolf to the ground, Mirra moved farther up the path. She caught a glimpse of a third wolf with black fur. 




It was snarling as Mirra saw it and it looked straight at her.  The arcing bomb landed nearby and still splashed the malevolent canine. It growled at the injury, not yelped.

Then it took off running way from Mirra and to the right. She lost sight of it amidst the tombstones. The wolf was fast.

Bubba kept using the offending wolf that bit him as a chew toy until dead.  The other downed wolf continued to suffer and was slowly dying. Then Budda joined Mystie and sniffed the dying wolf.













*OOC:*


Combat Over: 800XP





[sblock=Combat Information]The black wolf took 5 dmg and then fled. I don't see you have any chance of catching up to it. Last seen on map at Yellow Icon
Budda will finish off Wolf 1.

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    12/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      11/11 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 1/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/4
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Wolf 1 (AC0): dead
Wolf 2 (AC0): -4/13hp dying
Black Wolf  : 5 dmg, fled
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone can finish leveling up now that Enc 1 is completed. Mirra reached 2nd level on 31 Dec with 1418XP.


----------



## Systole (Dec 31, 2013)

Mirra looks curiously at the escaping wolf.  "That ... didn't look like a simple melanistic color variant.  What was that?" she asks no one in particular.  She shakes out of her reverie.  "Oh, there are hurt people!  Should I make a tourniquet, or ... or boil water?"  

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Moving toward the bodies.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15 
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2013)

[section]

Jonas, breathing hard, lets the great flail stop swinging and looks around at Mirra's words. "Hurt? Who's hurt? I thought I was, but the bite wound knit itself closed even as it began to bleed."

He looks around again and recognizes that only the riding dog Bubba was injured; turning to Mistie and indicating the animal he asks, "May I tend to his wounds?"​[/section]

*No Map Change*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 1, 2014)

[section]Mystie continues rushing towards the mausoleum door to check on the woman and dwarf. "Be careful, the wolf may get back up after this." When close enough, she channels another burst of healing.  Bubba's wounds mostly close up.   
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Mystie: move, Channel Positive Healing (1d6=3)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_





Mystie’s healing wave of divine warm spread out from her small figure and washed over the dying wolf. It was healed enough to stop whatever internal injuries it had. It was still unconscious, but stable.

Reaching the two bodies, Mystie and Mirra were quite sure they were the two missing Sentinels. One was a male dwarf adn the other a female human; both were dead. Their armor was ruined from the mauling and chewing. They each had a spear and a sling visible.

The Mausoleum doors are ajar, but not enough to see inside the interior.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Wolf 2 (AC0): -1/13hp unconscious, stable
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  I don’t think we will have to go slow until the other two are leveled up and approved.
You can also take more than one round of actions at a time if you want.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2014)

[section]

"Hmph. I suppose not."

The half-orc looks at the unconscious wolf, something akin to sympathy in his yellow-brown eyes. "Here a-purpose, or just out of their territory? Either way, it'll be no kindness to let it live I think." He moves to the wolf, taking out his dagger and ending it's life with a mercy stroke. Once the deed is done, Jones remains kneeling at the side of the corpse for a moment to say a brief prayer for the safe passage of the two wolves' spirits to their next life.

His duty done, he stands and strides over to the mausoleum doors to peer inside.​[/section]

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+9=20)[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash moves up to join the others at the door and the dead guards.  He looks a bit sheepish at having not noticed the darker wolf.  He idly taps the butt of his staff on the crushed rock of the path.

"I swear, I didn't even see that last wolf.  Good thing you did, Mirra.  Now, shall we make our rescue?"​[/section]
*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: as marked on map
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unpreparted
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 3, 2014)

[section]"Umm, umm.  I was just going to hog tie the wolf's legs.  It was just hunting.  Waking up tied up, it could of chewed through the rope eventually and learned this place is too much trouble.  It would have hunted squirrels elsewhere." Mystie is disappointed in Jonas' quick actions, but cannot undo them now.  

"Come on Bubba.  Heel."  The dog is getting a little better at following her commands and lumbers up to the steps.

"Well, this isn't good."  looking at the two dead sentinels. "We should probably drag them inside or else the third wolf will probably return.  And someone should go get Captain Desarna or she will get trapped alone like these two were.  She can stay here and guard these two at the door from the relative safety of inside.  That is, if it is safe inside."  Since she is not one for dragging bodies, she pushes the ajar door open and steps inside. 

Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Mystie: open door, step inside, likely trigger encounter number 2 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2014)

[section]

Jonas nods at Mystie's words and replies as he begins dragging the bodies just inside the doors. "Aye, Mystie, I considered that. But they've got a taste for man-flesh now; as well, the villagers would have simply hunted it down had I allowed it to live. Likely that guard captain would have killed it outright and out of anger rather than compassion. I decided I'd rather be the one to see it done right, rather than leave it tied for the slaughter.

"It does seems odd to me that three - really, two, as the third did not join the fray - wolves would attack a party such as ourselves, or that they'd still be lurking about here, unless they're establishing this as part of their territory.

"Either way, it's done and the poor creature is moved to its next life. I've been on my own for so long, I forget that I must needs consult others when travelling with a group. I'll try to remember to ask opinions the next time."​[/section]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirra nods.  "Mr. Psalter has the right of it, I think.  In this case it was the humane thing to do, and hopefully the black wolf will find greener pastures.  Except that wolves aren't ruminants ... so that was a bit of a mixed metaphor, wasn't it?  Sorry, I need to work on that.  So we believe that others are inside the crypt?"

[sblock=OOC]I leveled Mirra.  Think she's mostly complete, but I'm going to do another pass and maybe move a skill point or two.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

Slipping inside the doors, Mystie and Mirra were inside the Mausoleum’s entryway.

Things did not appear to be normal. The open doors reveal a large stone room containing a stone table and several vaults built into the walls. Each wall has three rows of vaults.

Across the room you see a closed stone door, the key still in the lock. Blood is spattered and smeared on the table, walls, and floor.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/4
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/6, Extracts 0/2
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM Note]I am sort of waiting on Systole to complete the leveling of Mirra so it can be approved before we potentially start combat again.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 8, 2014)

Mirra looks at the blood splattered around  "Hmmm, well that's not a hopeful sign.  Unless the townsfolk are stuffed into these vaults, it looks like we're going to have to go down in the tomb to find them."  She examines the vaults to determine if that's the case, opening one of them if possible.

[sblock=OOC]Mirra's complete.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 7/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 9, 2014)

[section]"Bubba.  Come on in here."  Well, with nothing better to chase around, the hound comes inside too.

When Mirra starts to open one of the vaults, "Hey, don't do that.  If you are looking for the living, they are not likely in there.  It is simple to check.  Just knock knock.  If something knocks back, then ask who it is. We don't need to be cracking the seals on the resting beds of those that are content.  When you do that, they get grumpy!"

Since most are eye level anyways, Mystie checks the vaults for names to see if any of them match up with the ones the captain and mayor spoke of.
Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Mystie: Handle Animal (1d20+9=12) vs. DC10, talk Perception (1d20=3) Well, maybe not 
Bubba: move
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2014)

[section]

Jonas moves to inspect the spattered blood in an attempt to discern what transpired within the vault.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Survival Check to "Read" Blood Spatter (1d20+6=15)[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash waits just outside the door watching for the return of wolves or other unpleasantries until the investigation seems to be completed within.

"Seems clear out here.  Learn anything in there?  Let me join you.  After all, if one pair of eyes is good then four pairs must be twice as good, yes?"

He smirks and wonders what the probability is that Mirra will correct his math.  Nevertheless, he skirts along the edge of the room taking care not to interfere with Jonas' examinations and pushes through the door into the space beyond.​[/section]
*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: as marked on map
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unpreparted
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

Mystie found that the vaults contained names carved into little metal plates, tarnished with age of the townsfolk interred. Opening them would require a tool or implement to break the seal and pry the door open.

None of the names were of people you recognize.

The blood was dried yet, a little tacky as it was congealing, and likely recently splattered across the floor, vault doors and table. It is crimson like the blood leaking from the two corpses and the dead wolves outside.

Opening the door revealed a narrow staircase descending to a wide landing below. You could tell the landing lead to a wider room that was lit by wavering firelight as if from a torch.


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining;
Mirra:      08/08 HP remaining:
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM Notes]Learning anything more about the blood and corpses will require some skill checks.

If you decend the stairs roll a Perception check[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2014)

[section]

"Yep. It's from something that's alive, or at least used to be." Jonas smiles slightly at his inability to determine anything useful from the blood spatter. "It's not completely dry yet, so whatever it came out of it did so recently. What's beyond the door?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Knowledge: Nature (1d20+5=8)[/sblock]

*No Change to the Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 10, 2014)

"I think the corpses might be Ms. Thissledew's area of expertise," Mirra says.  "It's a weak point in my studies, unfortunately.  Otherwise, I think we've no choice but to proceed."

[sblock=OOC]Following along with where the party goes once we decide to proceed.
K:Nature (1d20+11=18)
Perception (1d20+5=9)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 11, 2014)

[section]"Well, mostly dried blood means they are stable, on one side of life's coin or the other."

"Umm, weren't we going to get Captain Desarna and bring her inside? Leaving her outside with that last wolf is probably not good for her health."  Mystie gets back into her saddle on top of Bubba.  "I can go get her.  Bubba here is probably the fastest of us. Anyone else coming?"
[sblock=actions]Mystie: mount Bubba.  Get ready to ride out.  Waiting to see if someone comes with her.
Bubba: 
OOC: She is probably irrelevant to the game, but keeping the guard captain alive seems to be a good thing to do. Mostly dried blood means too much time has past that rushing down the stairs is not a necessity.
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2014)

[sblock=Skill Results]I am not sure what the Knowledge Nature checks are hoping to learn. Those were not the skills I was expecting.
I suppose Mirra's will yield something. The blood is human (or dwarf), and logic would dictate that it belongs to the two corpses that were found on the mausoleum's steps.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2014)

[section]

_(Assuming Mystie shares her knowledge)_ "Hmmm. If it's the blood of the guards, and it's in here, and the corpses were out there, and the doors were closed, then it likely wasn't wolves that killed the guards. It was something already inside." Jonas looks up as the halfling offers to go get the Guard Captain. "I'll watch at the door for you, Mystie. As you say, you're likely faster than any of us for this task, and to accompany you would simply slow you down."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
"And I will keep watch from here," says Qalabash.

He peers down the stairs craning his neck in the hopes that he can see better presenting the very picture of someone on guard.  However, he keeps shifting to glance behind him at the blood smears on the floor.  Qalabash worries and wonders and mutters about what might have done that to the two guards.

"Not wolves, you say?"​[/section]
*Map (No Change)*
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (1d20-1=11)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unpreparted
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 12, 2014)

[section]"If the wolves chased them into here, caught them and dragged them out, all of the blood could be from the sentinels.  Falling against the door might have closed it again.  It was unlocked.  Then again, that is just a guess.  I don't know."

I'm off to get Captain Desarna and bring her back. If you hear girls screaming, that's me and her needing a rescue."  She smiles.  "Come on Bubba.  Let's go get the other girl."  Directing Bubba, once outside, she has him gallop towards the outer cemetery gate.
[sblock=actions]Mystie: talk. Ride Bubba.  Go get Captain Desarna.  
Bubba: 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

A few moments later the diminutive woman was bounding out of the cemetery atop the riding dog and clearly saw Captain Desarna waiting where was waiting underneath the expansive branches of a large tree. She straightened and had a concerned look as Mystie came to a halt in front of her.





She asked, “What news? I heard something, but I was not able to see what was going on.”

“It is bad, isn’t it.” It was a resigned statement, not a question.

Meanwhile inside the mausoleum, you other three did not hear or see anything new while you waited.


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining;
Mirra:      16/16 HP remaining:
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 13, 2014)

[section]"Run to the mausoleum!  At least three wolves got the sentinels.  We put down two wolves.  Third is still on the loose and you are not safe out here on your own.  Run!"

Mystie will keep Bubba right behind Captain Desarna as they return so she doesn't get ahead of her and lose sight.
[sblock=actions]Mystie: talk. Ride Bubba.   Perception to spot third wolf or other danger (1d20=13)
Bubba: return following just behind Captain Desarna
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Jan 13, 2014)

"The captain should be safe inside the mausoleum," Mirra says, rather earnestly. "Wolves don't have opposable thumbs.  Also, we constitute a larger pack than it does at the moment."  she begins looking over Qalabash's shoulder. "Can you see the others?"

[sblock=OOC]K:Nature was to see if the wounds were consistent with wolves or not.  Sorry, should have been more explicit.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 8/8
CMB:+1 CMD: 14 
Fort: +2 Reflex: +5 Will: +1

Perception: +4
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/6
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 1/2
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+1, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+3, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash shakes his head in response to Mirra's inquiry though her question seems to make him a little more steadfast in his watchfulness.

"No, I see nothing down there.  If something is down there it isn't showing itself yet.  Has Mystie returned with the good captain?"

He briefly glances back but quickly returns to staring down the stairwell.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unpreparted
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_





Captain Desarna looked puzzled and jogged towards the Mausoleum as she looked around. With her breastplate, her speed was not as fast as Bubba.

"Wolves have always been around here. But they are not usually aggressive enough to attack my Sentinels. One lone wolf, I can handle."

There was no sign of the black wolf, or any other wolves for that matter.

Desarna slowed and took a brief look at your handiwork on each of the wolves. She paused again at the blood on the steps and stepped all the way inside. She knelt at the two bodies of her Sentinels and said softly, "I was afraid of this. I do not understand how this happened."

She glanced around the entrance room of the mausoleum taking in the blood.


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining;
Mirra:      16/16 HP remaining:
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map* [sblock=Examine Wounds]That would be the Heal Skill, not Knowledge Nature. At least that is what my source material is always listing for that sort of thing. But I do not see it listed under the Heal skill specifically (neither PF nor 3.5ed).[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 14, 2014)

[section]"We don't know the how's or why's yet either, but we didn't want to take the chance of you being ambushed also."

Mystie dismounts Bubba and starts taking a good look at the woman and dwarf's wounds.  She also compares the blood on the outside steps with that which was splattered around inside. 
[sblock=actions]Mystie: talk. dismount Bubba. Perception (1d20=11), Heal Check (1d20+4=11)
Bubba: 
[/sblock]Updated map[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 2/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2014)

[section]

"Let me take another look at the bodies; perhaps I missed something . . ." Jonas kneels once more beside the bodies and looks more carefully at the wounds.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Heal Check (1d20+2=18)[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash continues his watch at the stairwell.  He peers down into the darkness and frowns.  He doesn't like this; he would much rather be beneath the open sky than under the earth in a place where the dead were laid instead of properly having their souls released.  He sighs.

"Northern customs are so strange," he mutters.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_

Jonas’s examination revealed that the two Sentinels were not killed by  the wolves most likely. They were only mauled and chew on after death.  One was bludgeoned to death, and the other was shot with arrows. The  shafts broke off after the wolves began eating the bodies. They were  obviously killed inside and it looked like the wolves had dragged them  outside by the pattern of the blood trail.





On having this pointed out, Captain Deserna said, "This is disconcerting and very troublesome. I am glad we hired some experts to find out what or who is behind this."

"I presume you are going to continue your investigation down there. Shut and lock the door here and the wolves will not be able to eat the bodies."

"I will go back and collect two of my sentinels and I take these two back to town. Though, I am not expecting them to come back with two dead before I return. "

There was still nothing new seen or heard from down below as Qalabash kept watch.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining;
Mirra:      16/16 HP remaining:
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash touches a knuckle to his forehead in a sort of salute to Captain Desarna.

"Very well, then, Captain.  Safe journey to you.  Watch out for wolves."  Qalabash peers briefly down the steps before turning back to address his companions.  "Shall we see what waits below?"​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2014)

[section]

The big half-orc peers down the stairs over the old man's shoulder, and with a thoughtful look replaces his flail on the hook at his belt. He pulls his falchion from its sheath with a rasp. "Down we go, I suppose. It's been a while since I was below-ground."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Swap Flail for Falchion, move to Qalabash's six.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 17, 2014)

"Underground?  I did some spelunking when I was looking for bluecap fungi, once.  I never found any, but I did end up discovering a new species of centipede, which was terribly exciting.  I might still have an extract of its venom somewhere.  Good for treating rheumatism ... in small doses, of course.  Oh, I hope you're not waiting on me.  I'm ready to go.  Would you like me to take the lead?"

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2014)

[section]"We'll be ready in a second."  Mystie goes over to Bubba and lays her hand on his head.  Casting a little spell, or maybe it was a prayer, she then starts talking to the dog.  "Okay Bubba.  We are going to go down stairs now.  There may be bones lying around.  You don't get to chew on those bones.  Leave the bones that are on the ground alone.  But, if they are walking and moving bones, you can bite and chew on those bones.  When I point at something and say attack, you go attack it.  Bite it.  Knock it on the ground.  When I say heel, you stop biting and come back to me.  Can you do that?  Are you a good boy?  Yes you are.  Yes you are." 
Bubba just stares at here and thinks to himself, _{{Bones sharpen teeth.  Kibble is to eat.}}_

Mystie moves around to his side and mounts Bubba.  Taking up position at the end of the line, "Okay, we are ready.  Mirra, if you like the lead, you can take it."
[sblock=actions]Mystie: Cast Share Language on Bubba, Talk to Bubba.  Mount.
Bubba: Understands Common "better" for 24 hours.  Can follow simple explicit commands.
[/sblock]Updated map[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash motions for Mirra to go before him.

"Lead on, Miss Weathersmith, lead on.  I am sure that your young eyes are much more capable and adept than mine at spotting threats though in tight quarters I think one would have to be blind if something jumped out at them from a scant foot or two away and they didn't see it.  I shall guard your back with all due diligence.  No need to worry as Master Psalter is behind me in any case."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Kingsholm Graveyard ~*_





Captain Deserna said, "Good luck and be careful."

She shut the door after she exited the mausoleum.

Mirra led you down towards the landing.

Lit torches illuminated the chamber. From the landing you stood upon, a shallow staircase led down into a room obviously designed to allow corpses to be prepared for burial. 

At the bottom of that staircase was the corpse of a human woman, crumpled and broken (at K31). The statue of some winged celestial being overlooked the scene from its pedestal to the right of the stairs (at M30). 

Several tables stood against the left and right walls, and all but two of the seven had corpses on them. 

Farther into the chamber was a long pile of crushed stone where somebody or something toppled and crushed two of the tables. Aside from the one table that was beyond that debris, the farthest features you could see were vault doors along the far wall, a couple of which hung open, exposing the rudely tousled bones within.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining;
Mirra:      16/16 HP remaining:
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining;
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone roll a Perception Check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2014)

[section]

Jonas peers over the shoulders of those before him, sniffs the air cautiously and listens intently to the ambient sounds of the place. After a moment, his rumbling, gentle voice sounds from his place on the stairs. "Well, I guess this confirms that we're not the first to enter this place recently."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception Check (1d20+9=26)[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 20, 2014)

Mirra moves forward, looking all around.  "Fascinating!  I can't help but wonder if this is Weathersmith workmanship.  The age of the tomb does seem about right.  I'll have to look into my family history when I get a chance."

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming people are following Mirra.

Perception (1d20+5=20)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash follows Mirra down into the catacombs.  He looks around and stops at the rubble of the broken tables.

"Looks like something broke these up.  Age, do you think?  Or something else?"  Hearing Mirra's musings he looks up.  "Weathersmith workmanship?  Are you from a family of masons?"​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (1d20-1=13)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 20, 2014)

[section]Mystie  rides Bubba carefully down the stairs and stops at the bottom. "Hey guys.  Didn't you see this woman?  Is she one of the ones we are looking for?" 

Mystie dismounts, stares and tries to get a feel for how long this woman has been down here. 
[sblock=actions]Mystie: move ride, std dismount, Perception (1d20=10)
Bubba: move Bubba's perception in case of surprise attack (1d20+5=6)
[/sblock]Updated map[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash glances back at Mystie.

"Yes, I saw the body.  A man must be aware of his limitations, however, and my eyes aren't what they once were.  I am much more useful standing guard over here where the likelihood is higher that whatever has done this will come from than over there peering at clues that I can hardly see in the first place.  I defer to your greater investigative prowess."

He flashes his square, yellowed teeth at Mystie and bows with a flourish.​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2014)

[section]

Jonas moves down the stairs with the others, taking in the scene as he comes into the room. He moves from corpse to corpse, looking for clues as to what may have done them in. Other than a few grunts and sighs as he works, he's quiet.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Take 20 on Perception & Heal for a 29 and 22 respectively.

I just put him in the center, since he'll be moving about the room.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

As Jonas and Mystie look at the body by the stairs, they could tell that it was probably Desiree Yurling based on the description you received. She had been bludgeoned to death.

As Mirra passed by the corpse on the table to her right, she noticed that the old man with a bald pate and long white beard appeared to be fresh and not dressed for buried. The same thing with the one on the left, a middle-aged man with graying black hair and a long mustache. However, the other corpses in the room are wrapped in burial shrouds that are in disarray. 




Mirra had paused as she did the look around and was surprised when the bald corpse sat up to take a swing with its flailing arm. It missed as she cried out in alarm.

Then the bald headed zombie slammed its other fist into her side and nearly too the breath out of her with her ribs making a cracking sound.

The middle-aged corpse with the mustache slid off the other table and prepared start slamming its limbs into Bubba, Mystie, or Jonas.





Menawhile, Qalabash had not noticed and moved farther into the room. As soon as Mirra cried out, he noticed a clattering coming from animated skeletons that were advancing towards him from around the corner. All are unarmored, and each wielded a bow with a quiver at its hip. The skeletal archers had arrows nocked and they moved forward faster than he could react and unleashed a volley of arrows.

One arrow hit Qalabash and another hit Mystie.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Zombie 2 surprised Mirra, but missed
Z1 stood up from table
Z2 hit Mirra 9 dmg (rolled 18 and used Mystie's Misfortune. Reroll was still a hit though)
S1 hit Qalabash 4 dmg
S2 missed Qalabash
S3 hit Mystie 4 dmg

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   16/20 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Mirra:      07/16 HP remaining: 9 dmg
Mystie:     19/23 HP remaining; 4 dmg
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 0/4, Spells 1st 0/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 1/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 0/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Zombie 1   (AC12/Touch 10/CMD16/DR5(Slash)): 22/22hp
Zombie 2   (AC12/Touch 10/CMD16/DR5(Slash)): 22/22hp; Prone
Skeleton 1 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 11/11hp
Skeleton 2 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 11/11hp
Skeleton 3 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 11/11hp
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2014)

[section]

Jonas quickly reviews everything he knows about zombies - which turns out to be quite a lot. He sends his great flail in a whirling circle, and sets to bashing! *"Zombies! Blunt weapons don't do much to 'em, use edged weapons for greater effect Club the skeletons, though!"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Knowledge: Religion (Zombies) (1d20+7=27), Knowledge: Religion (Skeletons) 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15

Free: Drop Falchion, Draw Flail, Speak (if his roll gives any other knowledge of these specific Zombies, he'll tell that as well).
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=24) (Crit Confirm (1d20+4=11) misses) for Falchion Damage: 2D6+3 = [1, 1]+3 = 5.
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2014)

*GM:*  Actually, Zombie 1 is not prone. The combat info had the zombies mixed up, but the map was correct in the icon attached. Also Zombies are vulnerable to slashing not Bludgeon so there is -5 to damage. I count Jonas only doing 5 dmg instead of 23.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2014)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Actually, Zombie 1 is not prone. The combat info had the zombies mixed up, but the map was correct in the icon attached. Also Zombies are vulnerable to slashing not Bludgeon so there is -5 to damage. I count Jonas only doing 5 dmg instead of 23.












*OOC:*


OK - I get that #2 was prone - map vs. combat info posted (I didn't even notice the discrepancy, and only looked at the combat info block), your call. But surely you can take Jonas' intent to use the best weapon, given his knowledge roll (natural 20 for a 27 total, character vs player knowledge) and allow a retcon to use of the falchion he already had rather than switching to the flail to use a weapon he obviously _knows_ is inferior . . .  I'll also need to retcon his post to reflect accurate information, obviously.


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2014)

"Oh, my family is all kinds of craftsmen.  And craftswomen.  My father was a blacksmith who specialized in ... _OW!_  What the ... !?"  Realizing the party is surrounded, she heaves a bomb at the skeletons.  "Got 'em!  And ... err ... a little help here?"

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]I completely missed the part of the post that dealt with dead bodies.  Whoops.  But it's kind of IC for Mirra to be distracted, so it all works.

5 foot step
Attack: Bomb skeleton 2 with PBS (1d20+5=23, 1d6+4=6) plus 4 splash damage to S3.

AoO on prone zombie: AoO (1d20+2=3, 1d8+1=4) Derp.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 6/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash immediately throws up a hand and sketches out an arcane symbol while speaking the activating word of power.  A shield of force springs up to protect him.  The magus is already leaping forward to engage the skeletons with staff swinging.  Unfortunately, as he moves a chunk of the broken table turns under his foot and throws off his attack just enough that he misses.

"Are you all alright back there?"

Mirra's call for help penetrates Qalabash's thick skull just a fraction too late for him to adjust his leap forward.​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Swift: spend 1 point arcane pool for +1 to weapon
Full-Round: Spell combat: Cast Shield, 5 foot step, Attack skeleton 2
Quarterstaff vs. Skeleton 2 (1d20+3=14) MISS
To hit calculation: [BAB (1) + STR (3) + Spell Combat (-2) + Pool (1)]

Sorry, Systole, I started my post about the same time you did yours, got distracted, finished the post then neglected to check if someone had posted in the meantime.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18
HP: 20  Current HP: 16
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1) 10 rounds; Shield 20 rounds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 21, 2014)

[section]"Bubba! Attack that thing!" As Mystie  points at the undead zombie that should sleeping, but is not.  Stepping a bit away to give him room, she starts singing  _  "Slice and dice the fleshies, crunch and crush the walking bones, that's the way you get it done."   _With a twist of her wrist, a wand pops out into her hand, as she starts waiving it like a conductor's baton while singing.

Bubba obeys the mistress with the kibble and leaves the stinky one that got hit to go after the stinky beast on the ground.  He tries biting it but the stench of old death is hard on a nose as sensitive as his.  He doesn't even get the rags in his teeth. 

[sblock=actions]Mystie: move: command Bubba Handle Animal (1d20+9=16), 5' step, std: bardic song to Inspire Courage, swift: wrist sheath draw Wand of Cure Light Wounds
Bubba: 5' step, Attack Z2 Bite attack + IC (1d20+3+1=6) miss
[/sblock]Updated map  IC: +1 Attack and damage, +1 save vs. fear and charm [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 7/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 15/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Previous post edited to reflect mistake regarding which zombie was prone.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]







> But surely you can take Jonas' intent to use the best weapon, given his knowledge roll (natural 20 for a 27 total, character vs player knowledge) and allow a retcon to use of the falchion he already had rather than switching to the flail to use a weapon he obviously knows is inferior . . . I'll also need to retcon his post to reflect accurate information, obviously.



Yeah, I suppose I can allow that. Re-roll the damage for the Falchion.

You should probably roll another Know Religion on Skeletons too, while you are at it. 

  I will be updating combat tomorrow, Wednesday night computer time minimal as I did not even get this posted before Mowgli edited.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/GM]Thanks, pm. Edited original post with the new rolls. Sure was a buzzkill, though - went from what I thought was a Crit and a Kill with excellent damage rolls to minimum damage (ended up doing 5 points anyway). Crap.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_







After getting a piece of flesh sliced away, the mustached zombie slammed a fist into Jonas's groin. The blow was not fatal, but felt like it. The bald-headed zombie slid off the table to its feet to pursue Mirra.





The skeletons focused on Qalabash. The one next to him stepped back and shot an arrow. It flew on by to clatter off the stone wall.  Another put it's shaft past the magical shield and wounded the magus again. The third's arrow was stopped by the invisible shield protecting him.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Z1 hit Jonas for 8 dmg (rolled 20 and used Mystie's Misfortune. Reroll was still a hit though)
Z2 stood from seated (sliding off table to feet actually doesn't provoke AoOs; This interpretation)
S1 hit Qalabash 7 dmg
S2 & S3 missed Qalabash

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   09/20 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Mirra:      07/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     19/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    15/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      11/19 HP remaining; 8 dmg

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 2/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 2/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 1/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Zombie 1   (AC12/Touch 10/CMD16/DR5(Slash)): 17/22hp
Zombie 2   (AC12/Touch 10/CMD16/DR5(Slash)): 22/22hp; Prone
Skeleton 1 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 7/11hp
Skeleton 2 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 5/11hp
Skeleton 3 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 11/11hp
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2

Mirra actually splashed S1, not S3


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2014)

[section]

Jonas is disconcerted that his first blow was not as effective as he thought it would be, and the zombie's retaliatory strike seriously put him off his game. His second swing strikes sparks from the stone steps.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Falchion Attack: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2014)

[section]Now that stinky is up and looking vicious, Bubba sinks his teeth into its leg and rips a chunk out.  Mystie  continues her job of encouraging others and also healing their wounds as a burst of white light flows over all in the room.
[sblock=actions]Mystie: free: bardic song to Inspire Courage, std: Channel Positive to Heal: 1D6 = [5] = 5
Bubba: attack Z2 with bite + IC: 1D20+3+1 = [12]+3+1 = 16 hits for damage+IC: 1D6+3+1 = [1]+3+1 = 5 + Trip CMB+IC: 1D20+3+1 = [6]+3+1 = 10 fail, Bite is BPS so it did do damage
[/sblock]Same map  IC: +1 Attack and damage, +1 save vs. fear and charm, Allies heal 5 HP [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 6/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 2 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: wand of CLW
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2014)

"Archers!  Oh, I've read about things like this in General Tacitus' biography!  I've got you covered, Mr. Baram!"  She heaves another bomb, filling the eastern half of the chamber with smoke.  From somewhere within the cloud comes the sound of bones clattering to the stone floor.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step.

Smoke bomb on S2, killing it.  Fills that square + 10' radius with smoke.  I'm not sure this is a wonderful idea, but it does take away some range from the archers.  If it sucks, I won't try it again.  (Forgot bardsong, but I don't think it matters.) PBS, smoke bomb: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23, 
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5

AoO if necessary (not forgetting bardsong this time): Longspear AoO: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
1D8+2 = [1]+2 = 3

Crit Cnfirm for AoO: Longspear AoO (crit confirm): 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17
1D8+2 = [5]+2 = 7


[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash reels back from the smoke blinking to clear his vision.

"Quite potent, Miss Weathersmith!  That brain of yours has concocted a few interesting tricks, I see."

Qalabash moves up to the zombie being mauled by Bubba, takes a two-handed grip on his staff and brings it down on the dead flesh of the creature.  It isn't nearly as effective as he would have hoped but he isn't sure the small dagger he carries would be much more effective.​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: as marked on map
Standard: Quartstaff vs. Zombie2: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
Damage: Dmg vs. Zombie2: 1D6+6 = [1]+6 = 7

To hit calculation: [BAB (1) + STR (3) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]; 2-Hand Damage: [STR (4) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18
HP: 20  Current HP: 14
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1) 9 rounds; Shield 19 rounds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_






he mustached zombie slammed a fist into Jonas knee, and overtook the pain of his recently healed groin. The bald-headed zombie slammed a fist down onto Bubba's hard head, causing a yelp from the dog. 





The skeletons continued to shoot arrows, smoke not obscuring their targets. Qalabash and Mirra each take an arrow.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Z1 hit Jonas 10 dmg
Z2 hit Bubba 4 dmg
S1 has 20% concealment (miss 1-20), hit Qalabash 4 dmg
S3 has 20% concealment (miss 1-20), hit Mirra 5 dmg

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   10/20 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Mirra:      07/16 HP remaining: 5 dmg
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    12/16 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Jonas:      06/19 HP remaining; 10 dmg

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx2, Channel Energy
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 3/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 3/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 1/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Zombie 1   (AC12/Touch 10/CMD16/DR5(Slash)): 17/22hp
Zombie 2   (AC12/Touch 10/CMD16/DR5(Slash)): 15/22hp; 
Skeleton 1 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 7/11hp; Concealment
Skeleton 2 (AC0): Destroyed
Skeleton 3 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 11/11hp; Concealment
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3

Mirra could not take 5ft step onto difficult terrain, but Zombies don't get AoO so a Move Action was fine


----------



## Systole (Jan 24, 2014)

"Ow!  Errr ... maybe I misread that chapter?  I'll try again!"  She throws another bomb at the skeleton while moving to pin down the last one.  Unfortunately, the bomb goes wide.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]I didn't realize that that area of the floor was rubble or else I would have moved farther in to threaten the skeleton.  Can we just a get a confirmation of difficult terrain in the future, rather than having to guess from the map?

Smoke bomb on S1 (1d20+5=9, 1d6+4=7, 1d100=82) (forgot bardsong again)
Scatter (1d8=3) - lands 1 sq east and does 4 pts splash damage, or 5 points if bardsong counts. I think it doesn't.

AoO  -  Longspear AoO (1d20+3=7, 1d8+1=7)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 4/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2014)

[section]Taking another bite out of stinky, this time Bubba gets a firmer grip and twists, sending the zombie to the ground.  "Good boy Bubba!"  Mystie channels again to keep her compatriots on their feet and battling.  "Come-on folks, I'm running out of the white light here.  Hurry it up, knock them down.  Slice and dice, crack and crunch."
[sblock=actions]Mystie: free: bardic song to Inspire Courage, std: Channel Positive Energy to heal (1d6=4)
Bubba:bite attack+IC+flank vs. Z2 (1d20+3+1+2=12) hits for bite damage+IC (1d6+3+1=9) as PBS for full damage, trip+IC+Flank (1d20+3+1+2=19) likely successful
[/sblock]Same map  IC: +1 Attack and damage, +1 save vs. fear and charm, Allies heal 4 HP [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 5/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 6/6 days trail rations, 6/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: wand of CLW
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2014)

[section]

The hulking Half-off fumbles another swing; curses rumble forth as he contemplates the nicks he's putting on his blade. ​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Bad to worse; a natural 1 that time. Now gone from thinking I'd killed the thing with one blow to not being able to buy a hit :.(
[/sblock]

*No Map Change* 

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 10/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
With Jonas' warning and the proof from his own previous attack before him Qalabash shifts from a two-handed grip to holding his quarterstaff in his left hand.  He draws his dagger and stabs down at the prone zombie in front of him.  The blade sinks in with a disgusting squelching sound and Qalabash frowns.

"Not my favored way of attacking but, alas, seems to be most effective."​[/section]
Same Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: draw dagger
Standard: Dagger vs. Zombie2 (1d20+5=9); hits with prone penalty to AC
Damage: Dagger vs. Zombie2 (1d4+4=8)
To hit calculation: [BAB (1) + STR (3) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]; Damage: [STR (3) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18
HP: 20  Current HP: 14
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1) 8 rounds; Shield 18 rounds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_






The mustached zombie threw an upper cut at Jonas and got past his guard again and a hard fist slammed into the half-orc';s groin again and he saw red-haze in his vision for a moment. He barely remained on his feet. 

The bald-headed zombie stopped moving after Qalabash slashed it. 





The skeletons focused on the nearest target, heedless of the longspear able to reach them. The damaged one stepped forward and evaded the spear head as it put an arrow into Mirra. Nearly collapsing from pain, she felt the second's arrow cut a shallow furrow in her shoulder as it went past.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Z1 hit Jonas 9 dmg
S1 has 20% concealment (miss 1-20), hit Mirra 7 dmg
S3 has 20% concealment (miss 1-20), hit Mirra 3 dmg (rolled 19 and used Mystie's Misfortune. Reroll was still a hit though)

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   14/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      01/16 HP remaining: 10 dmg
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      01/19 HP remaining; 9 dmg

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx3, Channel Energyx2
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 4/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 4/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 2/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Zombie 1   (AC12/Touch 10/CMD16/DR5(Slash)): 17/22hp
Zombie 2   (AC0): destoyed
Skeleton 1 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 3/11hp; Concealment
Skeleton 2 (AC0): Destroyed
Skeleton 3 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 11/11hp; Concealment
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 4

Any square that is not empty is consider difficult terrain. Empty squares are J31


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 26, 2014)

[section]"Bubba, attack that one!"  as Mystie points at the other zombie that is wearing down Jonas. Spinning around, he steps in and bites this zombie in the leg as well.  But, it doesn't want to fall over as easily as the first.  "Good boy Bubba!"  Mystie channels again to keep her compatriots on their feet and battling.  _"Come-on folks, finish them off before you fall down."_
[sblock=actions]Mystie: free: bardic song to Inspire Courage, std: Channel positive to heal (1d6=3)
Bubba:Bite+IC vs. Z1 (1d20+3+1=18) hits for  Bite damage+IC (1d6+3+1=9) as PBS for full damage, trip+IC (1d20+3+1=11) fails
[/sblock]Updated map  IC: +1 Attack and damage, +1 save vs. fear and charm, Allies heal 3 HP [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 4/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: wand of CLW
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2014)

[section]

Jonas finally manages to connect on a swing . . . even from his advantageous position on the stairs above the zombie, the creature had been pummeling him viciously and the Root's humble was about to go down. He plants his heavy blade deep into the torso of the rotting corpse, pulls it out, and prepares to hew downward again before he realizes that the creature was dead . . . again.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Falchion Attack (1d20+5=12) for Damage (2d4+4=9)
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 4/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 26, 2014)

Consolidated Map - we had posted in the same minute


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash drops his dagger on the corpse of the zombie and turns towards the remaining skeletons.  Moving forward he again takes his quarterstaff in both hands and brings it around with force into the skeleton's rib cage.  Bones scatter, fall with a clatter, and Qalabash crows over his victory.

"Ho ho!  Now that's the way it's done, my friends!  A little step, a little swing, and they're falling to pieces at my feet."  He shuffles his feet like a street-boxer and glances over at Mirra.  "One left.  Let's see what else you can do, Miss Weathersmith."​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Free: drop dagger
Move: as indicated on map
Standard: Staff vs. skeleton1 (1d20+6=18); Concealment (1d100=37)
Damage: Damage to skeleton1 (1d6+6=11)
To hit calculation: [BAB (1) + STR (3) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]; Damage: [STR (4) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18
HP: 20  Current HP: 17
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1) 7 rounds; Shield 17 rounds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 26, 2014)

"Stop making me into a ... a pincushion, you stupid walking pile of bones!"  She steps back, calculating the area of effect of a smoke bomb, and then throws yet another one.  Off balance from her injuries and from stumbling over rubble, it goes wide and short.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]I didn't realize that that area of the floor was rubble or else I would have moved farther in to threaten the skeleton.  Can we just a get a confirmation of difficult terrain in the future, rather than having to guess from the map?

Move: 10 ft back (figuring if he shows up at the edge, he'll be in AoO territory)
Attack: Smoke bomb on skeleton (PBS, bardsong) (1d20+6=11, 1d6+5=7, 1d100=27) annnnnnd Scatter (1d8=2) so it lands 1 square NW and does 4 points of damage

AoO seems unlikely since Mirra is smoked.  Will skip it.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 4/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 3/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_





The mustached zombie fell and stopped moving as Jonas and Bubba finished it off in a combined high and low effort.





The remaining skeleton moved to the edge of the smoke and lined up a shot at Mystie, ignoring the longspear from the woman jabbing at it. The arrow missed and shattered against the far wall.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]S3 has 20% concealment (miss 1-20), missed Mystie. I rolled Mirra's AoO and it missed as well.

Initiative:
Undead
You guys

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   14/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      04/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      04/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 2/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Zombie 1   (AC0): destoyed
Zombie 2   (AC0): destoyed
Skeleton 1 (AC0): destoyed
Skeleton 2 (AC0): destroyed
Skeleton 3 (AC16/Touch 12/CMD15/DR5(Bludgeon)): 11/11hp; Concealment
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 5

Any square that is not empty is consider difficult terrain. Empty squares are J31     
[sblock=Difficult Terrain]







Systole said:


> Can we just a get a confirmation of difficult terrain in the future, rather than having to guess from the map?



I already answered this in my last update. 

For clarification, any square that is showing something in it that covers 40-50% of the square or more, it will be difficult terrain. If there is writing on the floor that is not, I will tell you. These maps are from the source material, so if you see something on it, it is there.

Also, I am considering any dead body of medium size or larger to be difficult terrain after this combat. This is a change in policy of my DMing across the board. I am not sure yet on small sized corpses, but two of them will equate to a medium corpse for difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2014)

[section]

Now that the flesh that had been pummeling him without mercy is once more inert, Jonas becomes aware of the fight going on in the rest of the room. He drops his blade and fishes the sling from his belt. Quickly dropping a bullet into the pouch, he whirls the sling once 'round and sends a missile zipping through the smoke . . . the sound of bones crunching comes across the room, telling him of his success.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Free: Drop Falchion
Move: Draw Sling
Stadard: Sling Attack (1d20+4=23) (vs. Concealment (1-20 Miss)) (1d100=74) for Damage (1d4+3=5)
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 4/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 27, 2014)

Mirra shifts the grip on her spear.  "This hasn't been working..."  She tries to swat at the skeleton with the haft, but only succeeds in flailing around.

[sblock=OOC]No change to map.

Sorry about the difficult terrain bit.  It was copypasta carryover.  I got it last time, thanks.

Move: Shift grip on spear to use as improvised quarterstaff.
Attack: (+2 base +1 bardsong -4 improvised = -1) Improvised quarterstaff (1d20-1=7, 1d6+2=4, 1d100=23)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 4/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 3/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 2/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash shuffles through the rubble and moves up next to the last remaining skeleton.

"Come now, my friends, one last abomination to put down!  Good shot, Master Psalter!  Let's see if my trusty quarterstaff can do as well."

Apparently, Qalabash's jabber throws off his concentration as the skeleton nimbly avoids his attack.​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: as indicated on map
Standard: Staff vs Skeleton3 (1d20+6=13), MISS
Damage: --
To hit calculation: [BAB (1) + STR (3) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]; Damage: [STR (4) + IC (1) + Pool (1)]
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18
HP: 20  Current HP: 17
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1) 6 rounds; Shield 16 rounds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 27, 2014)

[section]_"Slap, step, paddy whack, give the dog a bone!"_   as Mystie uses the wand Qalabash had loaned her to heal Mirra, as she is the bloodiest one standing next to the walking bones.  Side stepping out of his way.  "Bubba, attack that one now!"  Bubba complies and lumbers towards the walking bones, biting, twisting his neck, and flails the bones as they fly apart into several pieces.   "Good boy!"
[sblock=actions]Mystie: free: bardic song to Inspire Courage, std: Cure Light Wounds from Qalabash's wand (1d8+1=4) on Mirra, 5' step to K32, move command Bubba to attack skeleton
Bubba: Bubba bite skeleton +IC (1d20+3+1=16) concealment check (1d100=90) hits for   bite+IC damage (1d6+3+1=10) as PBS for full damage
[/sblock]Updated map  IC: +1 Attack and damage, +1 save vs. fear and charm, Mirra heals 4 HP [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (24/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: wand of CLW
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

The last of the undead creatures was destroyed and there were no more coming at you through the smoke created by Mirra's bombs. After another moment the smoke thinned and you could verify that the other end of the chamber was clear.

The "L" shaped room of repose was illuminated by 8 torches that were burning with smokeless flame in sconces 8 feet above the floor. 

The vault doors are in three rows along the walls and have engraved plates with names, holy symbols, family insignia, and simple decorations on them. A few of the vaults appear to have been broken open. As if turning two of the Yurlings into zombies was enough of a clue, clearly someone has been disturbing sanctity of the mausoleum.









*OOC:*


Combat: Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Awarded 350XP each, updated 1st post

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   14/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      08/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      04/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Awarded 350XP each

Everyone roll a Perception Check


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2014)

[section]

As the last of the skeletons falls, Jonas slips down the steps to kneel at the side of the zombie he'd felled moments before. He places one large hand over the torso and the other over the forehead, each about an inch from the rotted flesh. Pale green light springs forth between hands and flesh as the priest closes his eyes and prays silently for a minute. When he rises, the limp that was evident moments before is much less pronounced.

He moves into the chamber, looking around intently and sniffing the air.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
01 Minute: Sin Eating (1d8+1=7)
Perception (1d20+9=22)
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 11/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 28, 2014)

[section]"Well, that was a bit of exercise. Let's get you guys fixed up."    as Mystie uses Qalabash's wand to heal everyone.  "Don't worry, I will swap this one out for my own after the next fight.  Right now, it is tied into this contraption so I don't drop it."  She shows off the springs and gears of her wrist sheath.  "Takes a bit of work to get it out.  Although this one does seem a bit defective.  It is not doing as much work as I expected."

"Oh, by the way, I used up all of my area healing.  So, I am going to have to stick close and poke you each time with the wand while in combat.  So, be a little more careful, or I will be standing you back up one at a time while Bubba does the fighting.  In fact, should I finish off the last bit of scratches you have?"

Bubba ignores everyone and sits down to chew on a bone.

[sblock=actions]Mystie: CLW on Mirra (1d8+1=3) CLW on Mirra (1d8+1=3) CLW on Qualabash (1d8+1=6) CLW on Jonas (1d8+1=2) CLW on Jonas (1d8+1=2) Perception (1d20=5)
Bubba: chews on a bone, Bubba's Perception (1d20+5=24)
OOC: Mirra gets 6, leaving her at 14/16, Qalabash to full, Jonas to 15/19.  Several bad rolls on that wand.
[/sblock]Updated map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand: wand of CLW
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash retrieves his dagger from the body of the zombie.  He grimaces as he cleans putrefying flesh from the blade then sheathes it.  Standing up he goes over to examine the statue.

[color=#66f99]"Interesting.  I've always been fascinated by the iconography of death.  I've traveled through many lands and it is curious how many of those lands associate winged beings with death or the afterlife..."[/color]  He pokes at the statue.  "I think it is safe to say that we are dealing with some sort of necromatic force.  My resources are not yet depleted but if Miss Thissiledew's healing is reduced to that held in a magic stick we should, perhaps, proceed with caution."​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: as indicated on map
Perception (1d20-1=14)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2014)

[section]

Jonas shakes his head as he pulls a vial from the pouch at his belt and quaffs the contents. "No, thanks, Mystie. I'll use this for now. I have two more, should any of you need one while we're down here."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Apologies - meant to do that in my last post, and it would've saved a charge on the wand. I forgot in my rush to get the post out.

Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=7)[/sblock]

*No Update to Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 28, 2014)

"Thank you very much, Ms. Thissledew," Mirra says.  She takes stock of her remaining reagents with a grimace, and then sets down and begins to compound some new extracts.  "I'll try to be more prepared in the future.  I feel I should find a club as well."

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+5=17)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

As you set about healing your wounds, Bubba paused in chewing on the bone of a skeleton that had recently been walking around and lifted his head to look farther into the chamber with his ears perked up. The rest of you don’t hear anything, and the canine resumed chewing on his bone.

Poking the statue didn’t provoke a reaction from it. It depicted a winged woman or angel that is slightly larger than life-sized. It was carved or chiseled entirely from ancient stone, undecorated with additional metal or gems. More than likely the builders of the mausoleum intended it to be a benevolent being to watch over and protect the dead. From the look of things, it had no magical powers to stop the desecration you saw before you.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      14/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 29, 2014)

[section]Mystie takes the time to crank the little gears to put the wand back into its hidden position.  Then Mystie takes a good look at the poor woman laying on the floor.  Finding bludgeoning wounds and not zombie bites, Mystie pulls out a scroll case and retrieves some parchment from it.  Going over to one of tables to have a better to write on, she pulls out some ink and starts writing._
Bad news.  Desiree is dead.  It looks worse for Morgan and Gunar.  Zombies attacked us that we think looked like them.  Skeletons attacked too. Daughter still missing.  We are going deeper searching for her.

~ Your Hired Heroes  _​
"Anything else I need to add to this?  If not, Jonas, would you carry her upstairs and leave this with her?" as she indicates Desiree's body, which seems to not be zombified.

Bubba continues to chew on the bone.

[sblock=actions]Mystie: Heal check on Desiree (1d20+4=22)
Bubba: 
[/sblock]Updated map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
"Well, a nice bit of stonework but nothing more than that."

Qalabash turns away from the statue to survey the rest of the room.  Seeing that everything is calm for the moment he slips past the corpse of the zombie and Mirra to the L part of the room that they have only previously looked down.  He stops at the pile of bones of the two skeletons and squats down to poke through them looking for anything that might explain their presence or that has value.

"Nothing to add that I can think of Miss Thissiledew."​[/section]
Updated Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: as indicated on map
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:03 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

The skeleton archers had nothing of value on them except the quivers of arrows that were not in terrible shape like the rest of their tattered remnants of clothing and attire.

Taking up their shortbows from the floor, the staff warrior realizes that he held three finely crafted weapons that were in excellent condition.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      14/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*[sblock=Treasure]3 Mwk Comp shortbow(+2 Str) (1575gp) with 60 arrows (3gp)[/sblock][Sblock=GM Note]Nice, I like the note idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2014)

[section]

Jonas moves to the only body that had not been reanimated, and composes the limbs as best he can. He looks sad as he picks her up gently, takes the note from Mystie, and delivers both up the stairs.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Take the note and Desiree's body up to the Guard Captain, then return. Parked him at the edge of the map for this turn as I'm not sure what might happen while he's gone.[/sblock]

*No Update to Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 1, 2014)

[section]"Okay Bubba, snack time is over."  Once Bubba stands up, she climbs back into the saddle.  "We have to go find a lost little girl."  He looks back at her, "I said 'lost' little girl."

[sblock=actions]Bubba: stand
Mystie: mount Bubba
[/sblock]Updated map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2014)

[section]
Qalabash nods his approval at the skeleton's selection of weaponry.

"These are some nice bows we have here."  He tugs at the strings.  "With a good pull.  Alas, I never had the eye-hand coordination for archery, much to my shame.  It is quite the favored style of fighting on the Pell."  Qalabash offers a bow to Jonas and Mirra and Mystie if they seem interested.  "Something you might be interested in?"​[/section]
Same Map

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2014)

[section]

When Qalabash calls his name, Jonas strides across the room to the older man. He takes up one of the bows, examines it and draws it experimentally. "A nice piece of craftsmanship, this. Still, I judge my own has better penetration . . . I'll stick with it for now. These will bring a nice price at market, though." He looks down the hall to the south. "Everyone ready to move on? I think there's something down here waiting for me to do the Root's work and aid in its transition to the next world."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 3, 2014)

"Just one more moment, and I'll be right with you."  Mirra bends down, poking through the remains of the skeletons, and eventually picks up a pair of leg bones.  She examines them critically, then tucks them into her belt.  Straightening, she says, "Okay, I'm ready.  Did you know that many cultures that aren't technologically advanced or subsist in metal poor areas use mammal femurs as bludgeoning weapons?  They're not ideal, of course, but better than a spear if we run into more animated undead.  And I'm running low on bomb components."

[sblock=OOC]Taking two bone clubs.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 3, 2014)

[section]"Umm, those are too big for me."  Taking one of the bows made for tall folk for a moment anyways, she struggles trying to draw the string.   "Arrrg!  And too strong. I can't use it." She hands it back.

[sblock=actions]Bubba: moves
Mystie: try bow and fail miserably to draw the string
[/sblock]Updated map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash nods, fumbles with the bows until he has them unstrung, and stows them.

"Very well, then, to market with these.  Unfortunate that they aren't suitable for any of you.  But let us move on."

Qalabash takes up his place in the order as the group moves down the hall to the door.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Moving towards the other end of the chamber, you find the door closed. It was not locked or trapped and it opened easily enough.

The revealed passage had the statue of a human woman set in a niche on the eastern wall. She was dressed in robes, and her arms and face are held upward as if toward the sky. On either side of her, fountains gurgled with what appeared to be fresh water. 

The passage smelled like rain. 

Directly across the hall from the statue was a closed stone door, and farther down the passage was an archway on the eastern wall. Beyond that archway, grave vaults like those you've seen before occupied all sides of the passage. Many had been opened and apparently looted.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      14/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Sorry, I was waiting on you guys to position yourselves and open the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2014)

[section]

Jonas sniffs the air experimentally as he moves forward past the fountains and the statue. He moves to a position just past them, where he can keep watch as the others inspect the works. "Lady Mirra, I suspect you are best equipped to examine these fountains. They smell good to me."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move forward, stand watch. Falchion ready. Take 10 on Perception (for a 19).[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 7, 2014)

"Water?  Strange..."  Mirra looks at the pool critically, then sniffs it, and finally dips a finger in it. 

[sblock=OOC]ID the water in the fountain.  ID fountain water (1d20+10=19)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash makes his way down the hall passing the statue and pools of water.  He gives the statue a long look and nods as if to say it only supported his previous theory of winged iconography.  He stops just shy of the archway and peeks around the corner to see if something might be lurking beyond.​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 8, 2014)

[section]Moving up a bit, "Well, a guardian statue.  Someone important is probably sleeping behind that door." 
[sblock=actions]Bubba: moves
Mystie: Kn Religion/Local to identify guardian statue (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=17) look at statue and talk
[/sblock]Updated map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

The water tasted fresh and clean. There was nothing else special about it as near as Mirra could tell.

The door between Mystie and Jonas had some name engraved on it, Verduun and Gola Mikolos.

Qalabash looked though the archway and the hallway descended down into dimness. The entire chamber with the fountains was only illuminated by the torch light coming in through the door. Still, Qalabash could make out two sets of stairs downward and the bottom of a door at the foot of the second set.

Bubba was sniffing at the ground. Like the other chamber, there are obvious signs of recent activity and perhaps the dog has the scent of something that passed through heading deeper into the mausoleum.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]Know History on names, DC25.

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      14/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 11, 2014)

"Hmm, those names ... are they saints or gods?  Maybe angelic guardians?"  Mirra sighs.  "Of course, they could be noble families or historical figures or local farmers.  So many gaps in my education!"  

[sblock=OOC]Do the names mean anything to Mirra?  K:Religion (1d20+7=13) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
"We hope he is still sleeping."

Qalabash glances back at Mirra and shrugs.

"Those names mean nothing to me.  Town founders, perhaps?"  He shrugs again but doesn't seem too concerned over his lack of knowledge.  "We should peek into that room and see if all is well.  I wouldn't want any of those walking corpses to sneak up behind us after we descend the stairs over here.  Is the door sealed?"​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 11, 2014)

[section]"Hey Bubba, what do you smell?  Is it a girl?  Is it more walking bones?  Is it strangers?  Which way?  Find Bubba.  Find."  Mystie isn't sure what Bubba has found, but Bubba is interested in something. 
[sblock=actions]Bubba: Scent track (1d20+5=23)
Mystie: Kn Local on the names (1d20+6=21) good chance, Sense Motive on  Bubba to interpret head bobs and reactions to questions (1d20=10), ride Bubba to where he goes for a bit. Push Bubba to Track DC 25 (1d20+9=17) fail, unless Hunt is appropriate instead of Track for a trick.
[/sblock]Same map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[section]

Jonas put's the older man's words to action, moving over in front of the closed door and putting an ear to it.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Listen at the door, target DC 20 (are you still using that method, PM? Where we give you a target as long as we're not rushed and you tell us how long it takes and what we see/hear/etc.? If not, I'll just go make a roll.)[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Bubba looked at Mystie and wagged his tail.  He snuffled and walked towards the exit.  Then moved to the fountain, drank some water, and came back to continue towards Qalabash before coming back to Mystie.

Jonas did not hear anything except the sounds of Bubba snuffling around and the water in the fountains. Putting his ear to the door did not help, either it was too thick to hear something from the other side, or there was nothing to hear.

The door itself was unlocked.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      14/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]The names require Know History DC25 to recognize.

Yep, you can use Perception that way for searching and active listening at a door.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2014)

[section]

Jonas shrugs. "Nothing there that I can hear. Shall we?" He pushes (or pulls) open the door . . .​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Open the door.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2014)

With a final frown at the names she doesn't know, Mirra nods.  "After you, Mr. Psalter."  

[sblock=OOC]No change to map from me.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Jonas opened the door into an unlit chamber.

Three steps led down into what must have been a private vault. A low whirring came from somewhere within, but it faded quickly. 

To the left stood the statue of a man in robes, his eyes downcast. His marble hands held an open stone book.

Two plain sarcophagi were also there, the lids sealed. The stone in the vault gleamed as if it was polished yesterday, and there was no sign of vermin or dust anywhere. 

Tiny niches are built into the masonry in a sparse but orderly pattern.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      14/16 HP remaining: 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      19/19 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Shield (Qala)
Abilities Used: Bombx4, Channel Energyx3
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone Roll Perception Checks this time

I might have missed it, but what are you using for illumination?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 13, 2014)

[section]

The big half-orc sniffs and looks around as he steps down into the room; the ball of his flail swings gently as he moves, causing the chain to rattle a bit. "It looks clean, and smells good," he says, a note of approval in his deep voice. "These folk know how to show respect for those who've passed on."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Perception (1d20+9=23)[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 18 (12 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +02 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2014)

[section]With Bubba looking in three different directions, Mystie isn't sure what he wants to do.  Not sure herself, she waits until Jonas yelps that something has bitten him or such. 
[sblock=actions]Bubba: Perception (1d20+5=14)
Mystie: Mystie's Perception (1d20=17)
Vision: Mystie has darkvision, and Bubba hasn't complained yet he can't see in the dark.   He can see better than the human.
[/sblock]Same map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
"I shall remain here," begins Qalabash.  "Ever watchful.  Just call out if something is stirring in there and I will come running.  Presuming you call loud enough, that is."

Qalabash stays near the archway and stairs leading down occasionally peeking down to make sure nothing is rushing up at them. ​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (1d20-1=3)
Re: Light.  Qalabash needs it.  If there isn't enough in the mausoleum he has light cantrip prepared and will cast it whenever necessary.  Target, his staff, most likely.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 14, 2014)

"Be careful ... I think I heard something."  Instead of immediately entering, Mirra stays by the door and readies her longspear, suspicious about the noises she heard.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Mirra has darkvision, so no light source needed.

Perception (1d20+5=16)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Jonas moved into the room and was surprised. There was something in the tiny niches and he failed to notice all but one of them.





Four tiny creatures flit into the air. They look and sound like wasps, but each has a humanlike metal face and two minuscule limbs. They have sapphires for eyes.

The fling creatures that Jonas did not see swarmed him and Mirra. They got in very close and used their tiny stingers.  All three got their victims and there was something on the stingers that made the wounds feel cold.

Before Jonas can act, one of the metal wasp creatures tried to sting him again but missed.

*Updated Map*








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]CM2-4 had Surprise Round
CM2 charged Mirra, 1 dmg Non-Lethal, Fort SV DC12 Poison or take 1d4 Dex Dmg
CM3 charged Jonas, 1 dmg Non-Lethal, Fort SV DC12 Poison or take 1d4 Dex Dmg
CM4 charged Jonas, 1 dmg Non-Lethal, Fort SV DC12 Poison or take 1d4 Dex Dmg
CM3 won Initiative, while its side lost and acted again. Missed Jonas.

Initiative:
You guys
Clockwork Menders (Know Arcana to ID)

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 1 dmg NL; Save vs. Poison DC12
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      17/19 HP remaining; 2 dmg NL; Save x 2 vs. Poison DC12

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 1/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
CM 1 [AC14(Touch16) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; Flying; Flat-footed
CM 2 [AC16(Touch14) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; Flying, charged
CM 3 [AC18(Touch14) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; Flying
CM 4 [AC16(Touch14) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; Flying, charged
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 1

Jonas and Mirra need Fort Saves. Roll Dex damage if fail DC12


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2014)

"Clockwork menders!  Why are they hostile?  Ow, you little ... !  Focus your attacks or they'll repair themselves!"  She switches over to the Celestial tongue. _ "Bad!  Bad clockwork menders!  Sit!  Heel!"_

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Fort save (1d20+5=13)  -- Whew, alchemist bonus makes the difference there.

Arcana (1d20+10=25). Given the roll, I checked out the entry and saw they're minimally intelligent and speak Celestial.

Charisma check (Diplomacy/Intimidate are both the same): Charisma (1d20+1=5)  Sigh.  Was hoping for a miracle.

5 ft step back.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2014)

[section]

Jonas gives a startled jerk as the little waspers zip from their niches and set to. He sways slightly as he feels their poison enter his blood and start to work, and his reflexive swing of the massive flail sends the ball whirring through empty air. _Smashing midges with a maul!_

*"Aarrrrgh! What do they eat when they can't get Orc!?"*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Fortitude Save (1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=17), takes Dex Damage (1d4=3)

Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+7=27) (Freakin' Awesome place to roll a Freakin' Natural 20 )

Attack, Damage vs. CM1 (1d20+4=8, 1d10+3=10) (Lovely.)[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (11 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 02; Ability Damage: DEX 03)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash steps towards Mirra and Mystie and brings his staff around to bear on the tiny mechanical creature.

"Clockwork Mender, you say?  I think I've heard about those things."

Qalabash grins as his staff crunches into one of the beasties and sends it spiraling to the ground.​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Knowledge Arcana: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19

Free: 5 ft step
Swift: expend 1 pt Arcane Pool
Standard: Attack Qstaff attack: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22
 for Qstaff dmg: 1D6+5 = [6]+5 = 11

[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 9/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 15, 2014)

[section]"Bubba, Go bite the metal bird." as Mystie points into the chamber.  But, the light from Qalabash's staff is on the wrong side of the doorway, so Bubba only sees darkness where Mystie is pointing, and instead bites the one that fell to the ground in front of him.
[sblock=actions]Bubba: cannot see Jonas or the other three, bite fallen mender that is already dead
Mystie: Kn Arcana: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11

Vision: Mystie has darkvision, and Bubba hasn't complained yet he can't see in the dark.   He can see better than the human.
[/sblock]Same map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Most of you recognize the clockwork menders, tiny flying constructs that are usually designed for a purpose. Something like protecting and maintaining an area or thing. The small burial vault is clean and not showing signs of aging in all likelihood sue to their efforts. The sting has a poison on it as Jonas found out the hard way.  They also have an uncanny knack for swooping in and flying away from their targets with ease (read spring attack). The constructs also have the ability to repair damage on each other.






With one destroyed, the other three continue to harass and flit about Jonas, darting in close and flying up above him towards the ceiling. One missed him, but the other two stung him again.

*Updated Map*








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]CM1 spring attack, missed Jonas
CM3 spring attack & hit Jonas, 1 dmg Non-Lethal
CM4 spring attack & hit Jonas, 1 dmg Non-Lethal

Initiative:
You guys
Clockwork Menders 

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
CM 1 [AC18(Touch16) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; Flying 10ft elevation 
CM 2 [AC0]: destroyed
CM 3 [AC18(Touch14) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; Flying 10ft elevation
CM 4 [AC18(Touch14) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; Flying 10ft elevation
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 2

Bubba only needs dim illumination to see with low-light and he has LOS on Jonas. The staff would still shine directly into the other half the small chamber and leave the rest in dim light. However, the clockwork menders are going to be above Bubba's reach this round. But still okay to attack with normal weapons for medium-sized people.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash thinks it would be a shame to have to kill these constructs that were likely put here with the purpose of maintaining this particular burial chamber.

"Master Psalter!  Come out, if you can, and we can try to close those things within."

Qalabash waits a moment to see if Jonas, Mystie, or Mirra think the idea has any chance of success before acting...​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Qalabash delays until someone says they think it is a good or a bad plan and then he will either ready to close the door after Jonas comes out or move in to help Jonas fight.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 9/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2014)

[section]

Qalabash's words make it through the buzzing from the little constructs and wash away Jonas' mild panic. He stops his flailing about and settles into a defensive posture as he backs from the room.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]_Withdraw_ from the room, close the door on the way out.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (11 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 02; Ability Damage: DEX 03)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Jonas made it safely out of the small chamber and slammed the door shut. The clockwork menders could faintly be heard for a moment on the other side, but that noise faded. They made no attempt to open the door.

The broken remains of one of them lie at Jonas's feet.

*Updated Map*








*OOC:*


Combat: Paused





[sblock=Combat Information]You have control about resuming it.

Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
CM 1 [AC18(Touch16) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; ?? 
CM 2 [AC0]: destroyed
CM 3 [AC18(Touch14) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; ??
CM 4 [AC18(Touch14) / CMD 6]: 5/5hp; ??
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I will hold off awarding XP until I am sure you are done with the encounter.


----------



## Systole (Feb 18, 2014)

Mirra seems actually angry for the first time since joining the group.  "What kind of ... of ... _idiot_ sets automatons on attack mode inside a family crypt?  Without _any_ sort of warning sign?  This is _completely_ unsafe ... _completely_ irresponsible!  What if a child wandered into the room?  Did anyone even _think_ of that?  If I ever find the builder, I'd give him a piece of my mind, that's for darn sure!"  She pauses.  "I mean, if he's still alive.  Hmph, what a colossal jerk!"  

She hunts around for a piece of charcoal and writes in large black letters across the door *"DANGER! DO NOT ENTER!"* and then finishes it off with a skull and crossbones.  Turning to the group, she adds, "We should come back later and sort these things out.  Either fix their commands or destroy them, because they're dangerous as they are.  But they're not important at the moment."

[sblock=OOC]The clockwork things are a red herring I think, and I don't want to waste resources on them.  But Mirra is really ticked off about the things.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 19, 2014)

[section]"Bubba, not that one!  Oh well."  as Jonas closes the door.  

After Mirra's tirade, "Well, if you are going to fix them, you are going to have to figure out how they work.  And that is going to take a lot of research.  Best to leave that until later."  

She gets off of Bubba's back and picks up the pieces of the broken one and puts it in her backpack.  "Stepping on sharp metal bits in the dark is just as bad for those of us with paws."  

She thinks to herself, _{{A mechanical object healer would be a great pet to have.}} _

Getting back into her saddle, "Well, I guess that leaves us one direction to go."

"Oh Jonas, did you get hurt in there?"
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: collect the pieces
[/sblock]Same map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires,2 Antitoxins
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2014)

[section]

Jonas leans against the wall and breathes deeply for a moment, his eyes closed. "Whatever's in those stingers of theirs has me feeling a little woozy . . . I suspect that will pass, but I also seem to be having a hard time making my hands and feet do what they're supposed to do. I'm a bit fumble fingered.".​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]_Withdraw_ from the room, close the door on the way out.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (11 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 02; Ability Damage: DEX 03)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 19, 2014)

[section]Mystie looks at the places where Jonas got stung.  Then she fumbles around in her pack for a while and then pulls out a vial. First checking to make sure it is the antitoxin,  "Drink this then.  It helps deal with poisons and stings." 

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Heal check on Jonas: 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13, hands over a vial of antitoxin
[/sblock]Same map [sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2014)

[section]

The Inquisitor doesn't hesitate, but takes the vial from the halfling's small hand and quaffs the contents in one long swallow. "Thanks, Mystie. Hopefully that will nullify the worst of the effects."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Drink Antitoxin.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 17 (11 Touch, 16 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 02; Ability Damage: DEX 03)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 14
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * +01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash waits patiently while Mystie treats Jonas.  He nods his approval of Mirra's warning on the door.

"I quite agree with you, Miss Weathersmith.  Irresponsible.  Perhaps, when we have time you can study the broken one and figure out how to reprogram them.  After the girl is rescued, of course."  Qalabash looks over at Jonas examining the half-orc.  "Better, Master Psalter?  If so, then I suggest we move on."

Unless stopped, Qalabash will head to the stairs, descend, and stop at the bottom to listen briefly.​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move as marked;
Perception: 1D20-1 = [9]-1 = 8
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Picking up the pieces of the destroyed mender it was quite obvious that most of it was worthless and beyond repair. However the gemstones that it used for eyes appeared to be quite valuable.

Jonas feels a bit better with the anti-toxin in his system. Whether it would actually help stave off additional effects of the poison or not was unclear.

Qalabash headed down the stairs. The color of the stone was a darker gray, and the shape of the blocks making up the walls changed. The two small staircases descended to a stone door that has a strange image engraved on it.






He heard nothing while he was listening.

*Updated Map*








*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Awards]With Combat concluded.
200XP (50 Each) & 1 Sapphire Gems (500gp each)
Updated first post.[/sblock]         *GM:*  Jonas needs to roll second save versus poison or suffer 1d4 additional Dex dmg


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2014)

[section]

The big half-orc sways and stops his descent to lean against the wall briefly, his pale green skin turning almost white as he gasps. "I'm afraid your curative wasn't of much help, m'lady. The construct's poison continues to have its way with me . . ."

Nevertheless, he stumbles his way on down the stairs, stopping at Qalabash's back to examine the door himself.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Fortitude Save: 1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10
Dex Damage: 1D4 = [4] = 4

Jonas is now effectively DEX 8.

Frackin' AWESOME! Another natural 20 on a knowledge roll (Knowledge (Arcana, Dungeoneering, Nature, Planes, Religion): 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27) to examine the door.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2014)

Mirra examines the door.  "A riddle of some sort?  Let's see, there are eleven eyes.  If I remember how these creatures work, the central eye projects a zone of antimagic."  She begins ticking off the others on her fingers.  "Correct me if I'm wrong Jonas: the others are a minor charm, a major charm, fear, disintegration, petrification, death, wounding, sleep, slowing or partial paralysis, and telekinesis.  Yes, that matches the rhyme, I think.  And what I can understand of the mural."

She looks again at the mural.  "The image of the lightning bolt at one o'clock center is disintegrate, I think.  The two men shaking hands at one o'clock outside would be one of the charm spells.  At two o'clock is sleep.  Four o'clock ... I'm not sure, unless that's petrification, but I think petrification is the dark grey man at ten o'clock.  At five o'clock is wounding.  Seven o'clock is ... the slowing?  Eight o'clock is death.  Eleven o'clock is fear.   Twelve o'clock is slow or telekinesis.

"The rhyme talks about which eyes have secret passages, yes?  Not the antimagic, not the slow.  Then in the second verse: not death, not petrification.  In the third: not fear, not ... telekinesis?  If that's what 'mind' means.  In the fourth: not the minor charm, not the sleep.  In the fifth, the wording is a bit strange.  Oblivion equals disintegration, and that one hides a secret passage, almost definitely.  Wounding and the major charm are ... good?  Bad?  Probably bad."  She sighs.  "Whoever scribed this needed a refresher in proper punctuation.  Also, poetic meter."

She pauses.  "So behind this door is a gauntlet or a maze or something, and we're looking for something that represents an eye of disintegration, and that will have a secret passage, probably underneath it."  She draws a vial from her belt.  "I've also got this mixed up and ready to drink, but it will only last for two minutes or so, so I'd like to be closer to what we think is the door before I use it."

[sblock=OOC]Mirra has +11 dungeoneering, which she can bump to +15 if she drinks her cognatogen.  With some circumstance bonuses for the image and the rhyme, I'm guessing that would be enough to know what she knows, even on a Take 10.  Also, Jonas' skill check.

For later, she has a Detect Secret Door extract ready to drink.

If you'd like to to retcon this post, let me know.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2014)

[section]"Just wait and let the juice do its job."    Before the big guy wanders away, she wiggles her fingers a bit and pinches Karma's butt metaphorically to get the lady of fate to do her job. 

After that, she has Bubba follow the others down the stairs.  "Bubba, follow them."

Listening to Mirra's lecture, "Umm... Umm... What she said." clearly clueless on the puzzle. 

"If something disintegrates you, I can't fix that.  Even Grandmama can't fix that."
[sblock=actions]Bubba: move
Mystie: Misfortune on Jonas Misfortune Reroll for Fort save: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21, Aid Another Kn Dungeoneering to help with puzzle: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4  Completely clueless
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash stares at the door and opens his mouth to speak but then snaps it shut.  He tilts his head and narrows his eyes but then sighs and shrugs.

"Yes.  Well, you seem to have a solid grasp of the riddle, Miss Weathersmith.  I was quite baffled until I realized you don't read the riddle straight across, haha."  He blinks several times.  "So, does that mean it is safe to open the door?"

He looks with concern at Jonas.  "Are you sure you are alright to continue?"​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2014)

[section]

"Ah, actually Miss Thissiledew seems to have been correct . . . I wasn't giving the antitoxin enough time to work. Though I'm not at full strength, I believe I can continue." He pauses to look at the door as well. "And I didn't even notice the riddle for staring at the picture. I can tell you that it's a beholder - or one of that creature's kin at least - and I can tell you all about the beast represented. But it seems Miss Weathersmith has the riddle all sussed out for us already. You were correct, by the way, about the nature of the eyestalks. A dangerous foe, and one I hope not to actually meet down here!"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Did my best on the map - not sure everyone could see the door that well from where I've got you, but we could assume there's some shuffling around so that everyone can get a look.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

You could tell that this lower section was much older than the rest of the mausoleum you have been in so far.  The masonry was ancient work.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Nice use of Misfortune to prevent 4 dex damage. 
All good on the Knowledge Roll for Mirra.  

For future reference, when you try open the door you will find it locked and no visible means to unlock it with a the key that you have.
Btw, all the stone doors are is 4 inches thick; hardness 8; 60 hp; break DC 28. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash says, "Well, I shall keep this riddle in mind then and we shall continue on."  He reaches to open the door and realizes there is no method to do so.

"It would seem this is the key to the door and not some riddle-clue for later.  Perhaps we press one or a series to open the door.  Do you concur?  'Oblivion aid' seems key though I'm not sure I like the sound of 'It is Runed'."​[/section]
Same Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Waits for confirmation from the group on which images to press.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 21, 2014)

Mirra ponders the situation.  "Maybe.  The rhyme suggests multiple downward passages, so it doesn't seem to fit what we've got directly in front of us.  On the other hand, I don't have a lot of faith in the architects at this point.  This crypt is definitely not Weathersmith work, that's for sure."  She sighs.  "If one of you could try detecting magic on the stupid thing, maybe that will give us a clue.  If that doesn't work, then let's hunt around for a keyhole or a catch or a lever, and I'll try to bypass it with the tools I bought back in Venza.  And if _that _doesn't work, then I suppose we just knock the stupid thing down with a hammer.  It's not a particularly elegant solution, but on the bright side, no one will ever have to read that horrible poem again."

[sblock=OOC]Can someone Detect Magic?  I think Mirra is the only one in the party without it.

Perception (+5) -> Disable Device (+7)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 21, 2014)

[section]"I got pen and parchment if you want to copy it down first before going through.  It would be a shame to break it and then have to recall what it said."  She opens her pack and starts pulling out ink, an ink quill and ten sheets of parchment so they can make a lot of notes.  She hands them over to Mirra who seems to be the expert of the group.

"Well, I can look at the magic.  Let's see."     She casts detect magic and stares at the engravings for a while.  Then she looks a the floor, the ceiling, back down the hallway, around the corner, everywhere she can think of. 

[sblock=actions]Bubba: tilts his head back and forth watching Mystie tilt her head back and forth.
Mystie: pull out supplies, cast detect magic, look around Perception (1d20=20) Yippee!  Spellcraft (1d20+5=19) if needed
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:04 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Mystie studied the door with her mage sight, while Mirra looked around at with more mundane vision.

The door glowed with a magical aura over the surface where the image was. But there was also a separate aura around the outline of the door where it met the doorjamb. The auras were not connected.

Mirra was unable to find anything mundane, traps or hidden catches and levers.

*No change to the Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I assumed Mirra was using Perception since you provided the modifier and I rolled for 6 rounds worth. Highest result was a 22.

Two auras, so it requires separate rolls. You can use the first result of 19, I just need to know which aura you want to apply it to.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 22, 2014)

[section]"Well, the door and the door jam have two different auras on them.  One might be...  But the other, I don't know what that is.  I'm a healer, not an occifer, no not that, officer, no, that's not it, Artificer.  I am a healer, not an artificer." 

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystierevious roll for the door,  Spellcraft doorjam  aura (1d20+5=7) for the second one. Well, not much info out of  that one.
OOC: Feel free to roll knowledge/sense motive/spell craft/perception checks for me when they are needed to keep the story moving along.  Invisible Castle is just as likely to give me the same number as it would you.
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash squints at the poem again and harumphs.

"Downward?  Does it?"  He reads the wall and then shrugs.  He doesn't seem entirely convinced but he does seem intrigued by Mystie's description of the auras.  He quickly sketches out arcane symbols of his own and mutters a phrase of magic before peering around in unconscious mimicry of Mystie.

"Ah, I see what you mean..."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Cast Detect Magic.
K(arcana) + Spellcraft (image) (1d20+8=28, 1d20+8=25)
K(arcana) + Spellcraft (outline) (1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=22)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 22, 2014)

Mirra accepts the pen and paper and begins to write with surprising speed -- her days as a natural philosopher have apparently taught her to sketch quickly and well.  "Well, it only says 'below' once.  It could be something that they threw in to force the rhyme with 'slow,' but if the passage were actually 'behind' then I would have thought they'd have used that to rhyme with 'mind.'  That would also give them a slightly better excuse for using 'mind' to represent 'telekinesis,' which is otherwise a very weak metaphor.  I mean, telekinesis is basically a term for a certain category of force effects, which in some cases do emanate from the brain, but not always.  I mean, in this specific case, it comes out of an eye, which sort of defeats their reasoning right out of the gate.  Well, assuming I'm not wrong about 'mind' being telekinesis.   Hmm, I wonder if they were confusing telepathy with telekinesis?  Oh ... rambling again.  Sorry."

She waves the ink dry and hands the parchment back to Mystie.  "There, all done.  Someone else should hold on to the hard copy, since I've got it memorized."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2014)

[section]

"I can hold on to that, Miss Weathersmith." Jonas reaches out to take the paper from the Alchemist's hand, and watches the others work. He also works a quick Orison to enhance his sight and looks carefully at the door. He also looks around the walls, ceiling and floor in his immediate area, apologizing as he bumps and jostles the others . . . his great bulk was never meant for working in such tight spaces and close quarters with others.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Knowledge (Arcana), Perception (1d20+5=11, 1d20+9=26)[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:05 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Qalabash looked that the two auras and the image’s aura was one of illusion, but he was unable to discern the school of magic of the aura around the door jamb. However he was able to tell what spell was used and figured it out anyway. The door was sealed shut with an Arcane Lock spell.

There was a permanent silent image spell cast on the door’s image to conceal it. But luckily enough, it was attuned to only affect non-good people and none of you had seen the illusion at all while you looked at the real one.

Mystie and Jonas did not learn anything more than Qalabash.

Jonas did not find any traps or secret catches around the door.

*No change to the Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I copied the posted image to the 2nd post of this thread for reference.


----------



## Systole (Feb 25, 2014)

Mirra frowns at the door.  "Well, is it something you can dispel or bypass, or are we going to find something in the rubble that we can use as a battering ram?" 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash confirms his impressions of the auras with Mystie and Jonas but then hems and haws a little while explaining what he discovered to Mirra.

"I am afraid that the magics required to bypass this little puzzle are outside my repertoire. The door is thoroughly sealed and unless one of you can 'knock' it open or somehow pick the magically secured lock, presuming there is one, then we will be forced to batter it down."

He doesn't look pleased at the idea.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2014)

[section]

"Perhaps touching the correct part of the image, or touching the correct parts in the correct order, is the key to this lock." Jonas looks thoughtfully at the door for a moment, studying both the image and the rhyme.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Both Jonas and Mowgli are thinking . . .[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 26, 2014)

Mirra ponders this.  "Maybe it could ... let's see ... 'Magic dies' is the center ... then 5 o'clock for slow ... seven o'clock for petrify ... oh!  Once you get into the rhyme, the verses go clockwise around the picture, ending with disintegration in the center.  Silly of me not to notice that before."  She frowns at the uppermost image.  "So that would definitely have to be mind-slash-telekinesis.  Apparently emanating from the man's feet.  Clearly."

She sighs and steels herself.  "Well, here goes."  She begins touching the eyes in order, starting with the center eye, then around the outside, and finishing with the oblivion eye.

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash gives Jonas a funny look.

"Umm, yes, Master Psalter.  A splendid idea.  It's like you picked it from my very brain.  Or heard it from my very mouth mere moments ago."

He laughs and slaps the half-orc on the back.  When he sees Mirra is planning to touch each image he hurriedly calls out.  "Wait!  I don't wish to be moved in a wrong direction which may very well be downward and into a pit.  Start with Oblivion.  And unless our clocks are vastly different 5 o'clock is 'Painful Wound'."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]ninja'd.  Edited to reflect the change.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 26, 2014)

Mirra looks embarrassed.  "Oh ... five ... seven ... whoops!  I have that problem sometimes.  Very well, oblivion first."  She looks slightly dubious.  "You might want to stand back."

[sblock=OOC]Derp.  That was a player issue.  I have this weird left/right and clockwise/counterclockwise dyslexia, and I often get it wrong even when I'm trying to be careful.  I meant to say seven and continue around clockwise.  But hey, I got the clockwise part right at least.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2014)

[section]

"Hmmm. Did you say that already?" The big man laughs as well, looking somewhat chagrined. "I'll have to pay more careful attention in the future, and not let a little thing like a little poison in my blood distract me," he says with absolutely no trace of sarcasm. "Such lapses could prove deadly down here."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls] As soon as I read your post I remembered that Qalabash had said something about that - just slipped my mind this morning. One of the problems with stretching a 30 second conversation out over a day or two .[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 26, 2014)

[section]Not knowing any of the ins or outs of the puzzle, and thinking that guessing might be painful, Mystie guides Bubba back up the stairs so she can put a corner wall between her and the potentially coming blast.

[sblock=actions]Bubba: move
Mystie: guide Bubba
[/sblock]Updated map[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:06 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Touching various parts of the image has no affect. The door did not move, the image did not move, nor did you hear anything happen. There was no explosion either.

*No change to the Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2014)

[section]

Jonas looks frustrated. "So. Just to make sure I'm not missing anything . . . Our key won't open this door. It's locked magically, so it's unlikely any of us will be able to finesse it. There are no hidden latches, catches or triggers that we've been able to find. And touching the pretty pictures in various orders doesn't seem to do anything. If that covers everything, it looks like we're reduced to knocking the thing down."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 27, 2014)

Mirra shakes her head, just as frustrated as Jonas.  "I'm no longer inclined to try to follow the thought processes of someone who thinks telekinesis equals mind equals foot lightning.  We can probably find some sort of rubble in the main room that we can use as a battering ram.  Failing that, maybe use one of the sarcophagus lids?  Qalabash and Jonas will probably have the best chance of success.  And when we finish, I'll write to my uncle Garrus so he can come fix this place.  Starting with getting rid of the clockwork menders, I hope."

[sblock=OOC]Best thing I can think of is to have Jonas aid another Qalabash as Qalabash batters the thing.  Mirra will look for weak points with K: Engr - K:Engr (1d20+7=25)

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash sighs.

"It seems that we are left without choice.  If our collective minds are not up to this task then our backs will have to be.  Master Psalter, if you would be so kind as to lend me use of your own self so that we can batter this obstacle down?  One of the table tops or barring that, a sarcophagus lid as Miss Weathersmith suggested.  Or a crowbar secretly hidden away in someone's pack?  No?"

Shrugging as if it couldn't hurt to have asked, Qalabash trudges up the stairs to the first room to check out the broken tables to see if there is anything that would suit as a battering ram.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Break Door: STR check (1d20+3=11); not counting any Aid or bonuses from good advice.  If that doesn't work he'll try battering it to damage it until it breaks open.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:07 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Mirra did not find any weakness in the door’s construction. It was built to last for a long, long time. Busting down such a door was going to take significant effort and tools.

Upon reaching the first chamber, Qalabash hears a sound that causes him to pause. It was muffled cries for help. It was coming from behind a vault door in the corner and he immediately saw one slightly different from the others. The odd vault door was nailed shut with pitons, and it was the only one like that.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  The door has hardness 8, 60hp and Break DC28. Of course, a knock spell would do it. There is shopping available in town.

The vault door is Str DC22, which you can take a 20 on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2014)

[section]

Jonas shrugs as well, and trudges along behind the older man to help look for a battering ram of some sort. As they walk up the stairs, he's thinking aloud. "I wonder if there's an arcanist in town who could help us with this lock . . . a spell to overcome the magics holding the door closed, perhaps? Such a person might be convinced to come down just for the purpose of opening it, so that we would not have to further damage the town's lucky tomb. Or he could scribe such a spell onto a scroll for us to use."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Not sure if Jonas will hear the calls for help, so I won't respond to that part yet.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash rushes over to the door hollering back at his companions as he goes.

"Hey!  Get up here!  Someone is trapped in one of the vaults."

He grabs what he can nearby or uses his dagger, whatever he can do to pry the pitons from the vault door.​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move & pry.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2014)

[section]

At Qalabash's outcry, Jonas rushes over as well. "May I have a try?" (Assuming Qalabash allows access) Thick fingers probe for a hold, and once he finds one he grips tightly, braces his feet, and _pulls_. With a long grinding sound, the door swings open slowly.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Qalabash is actually stronger than Jonas, and you may have meant for the pry to be your take 20 - if so, that's all good for me and Jonas will be Aiding. Either way, the door will open . . . Take 20 on the STR check for a 22.[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 2, 2014)

[section]Mystie has Bubba follow the others back to the other room, but stays out of the way while they do men's work of prying the crypt open.
[sblock=actions]Bubba: move
Mystie: guide Bubba
[/sblock]Updated map[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:08 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_

Working on the pitons nailing the vault door shut took a full minute at least, even with both Jonas and Qalabash working on them. Finally you broke it open and inside was a frightened girl, dirty with clothes torn.






As you helped her out and onto her feet, you could see that she was about 11-13 years old and had a familial resemblance to body on the floor at the foot of the stairs. 

She stammered, “Wh-wh-who are y-you? And wh-where are…oh.”

It was quite obvious the girl was distressed at the corpses on the floor just past you towards the stairs. After a glance she could not look at them and buried her face in her hands.


*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2014)

[section]

Showing surprising gentleness and tact for one of his appearance, Jonas kneels quickly beside the girl, placing himself to block her sight of the corpses. He reaches out and places a hand softly on her shoulder, his deep voice rumbling almost hypnotically. "There, there, girl . . . best not to look, eh? It won't be helping much now, but you should know that the worldly troubles of these folk have ended. The Root, Iraznog, has seen their spirits safely to their place with the Gods and they are at rest now." He continues murmuring gently of the peace of the Gods' embrace until it seems she's calmed somewhat. "I'd like to carry you from this place . . . will you allow it? We'll get you safely up the stairs and out, if you'll let us."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Take as much time as needed (up to a take 20 on Diplomacy for a 22) to calm her, and if she'll let him Jonas will take her up - shielding her gaze from any visible horrors - and carry her outside.[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 3, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash nods sagely and pats the girl on the back but lets Jonas do the heavy emotional work of caring for the girl.

"Ah, our lost girl.  We should escort her back to the village and see her safely to her relatives.  And then we can return and hunt down those who did this foul thing."
​[/section]
Updated Map
[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move & pry.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 3, 2014)

Hearing Qalabash's call, Mirra leaves the door and returns to the main room.  "That's not the work of zombies," she says to Mystie, looking across the room at the crypt the girl had been locked in.  She shakes her head.  "We need to get her back to town and find out what's going on.  And we should probably rest and find a mage with an opening spell.  Or a battering ram."  

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 3, 2014)

[section]"Yeah, that sounds like a good idea."

"Bubba, Bubba.  Be nice to this girl.  She is a good girl.  Sniff."

"Well, if your name is Yurling, then we are the people that Ian Turbrand sent looking for you after you disappeared.   I am Mystie, the dog here is Bubba.  The big guy is Jonas.  The one with a big stick is Qalabash and she is Mirra."

"It looks like a lot of bad things happened here.  At least you are safer now with us.  Can you tell us what happened?"

[sblock=actions]Bubba: sniff
Mystie: introduce Bubba and the rest, then more talking
[/sblock]Updated map[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:08 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_





The sobbing girl was clearly in shock and probably some denial. She did not object to Jonas picking her up. “O-o-okay.”

But all she could manage to get out from Mystie’s questioning was, “Y-y-yes… I’m T-tyra…”

“Ugly r-r-robbers… I hid… in the… in there,” she gestured to the pried open vault behind her with only one hand leaving her tear streaked face.

*Updated Map*
[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2014)

[section]

Jonas lifts the girl easily, tucking her face into a massive shoulder as he rises and starts toward the stairs. "Up we go then, Tyra. Just you keep your eyes hidden 'till I say you can look, and we'll get you back to town." He gestures the others toward the exit with an incline of his head, and takes the girl out of the tomb. Once he's well out of site of the graveyard, he allows Tyra to raise her eyes if she wishes, and continues striding down the path.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Unless something interrupts us, Jonas is headed all the way back to town with the girl.[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Until the girl is safe Qalabash follows along behind Jonas.  He expects the town will want them to find the criminals and he anticipates having to search out the knock magics that they'll need.

"Grim business," he mutters.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move & pry.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2014)

*GM:*  Is there anything you want to do on your way out of the mausoleum? How do you plan to leave things?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Jonas sort of has tunnel vision right now - his soft heart is touched by the girl's plight, and he's focused on getting her out so she can be taken care of. If we run into Captain Desarna he could likely be persuaded to leave Tyra with her while we tidy up inside before heading back to town ourselves, but if she's not there or if no one stops him he's headed to town and we can come back and finish up tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2014)

"We should lock the door if we can," Mirra says.  "Otherwise, we should head back to town as quickly as possible.  Is there a lock?  Do we have a key?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash nods his agreement with Mirra.

"Yes, lock it, if we can.  We do not want the miscreants to escape while we are otherwise occupied.  Or spike the door shut.  Unfortunately I do not have the appropriate gear.  Or perhaps two of us should remain as a guard.  I would volunteer myself if that is a needed course of action."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: Arcane Pool (+1 enhancement) 7/10 rnds
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2014)

[section]"Bubba, Qalabash and I can stay to guard until you return."
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Systole (Mar 6, 2014)

Mirra shakes her head.  "We should all go, or none," she says.  "We've found everyone who's missing, and done what the townsfolk have asked of us so far.  If you stayed, you'd only be guarding stone and dead bodies, both of which should be just fine without us.  Probably, anyway.  And given that the bandits could come back and the wildlife isn't afraid to attack people ... I think four is safer than two.  Besides, who knows how long it might take to locate a mage with a spell of opening?  Even if we do find one, he might not have the spell ready today.  He might have to sleep on it."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2014)

[section]"Alright.  We will all go then."
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:09 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_





Jonas carried the girl out of the lower mausoleum and she buried her face into his chest to keep from looking. She just quietly sobbed. You locked up the door to the lower part of the tomb. The two dead sentinels were still there and the outer door was shut.

Captain Deserna had not returned to collect the two bodies. It had not even been 10 minutes yet since she left.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash goes along with the others back to Kingsholme to get the girl situated with relatives or friends.

"I do not believe we should stay long gone from the mausoleum.  If there is a hedge wizard who can magic the door open and can be enticed by the payment of gold then we should acquire his, or ah, her services.  Otherwise, we should try to find a scroll for Master Psalter to use."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Qalabash is all for returning immediately to find the culprits and, of course, the rumored sword.  With a brief interlude for him to memorize a couple of additional spells in his empty slots.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2014)

[section]

Jonas waits for the others as they close the door, then strides on toward the village. "I agree, my friend. Now that we've made a beginning I'd favor moving forward if we can."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2014)

*GM:*  Are you leaving the two bodies of sentinels there in the mausoleum?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2014)

[section]

The big half-orc pauses for a moment just outside the doors. "There's something we're forgetting, though . . . what is it? Cripes!" He covers Tyra's ears for a moment and whispers to Qalabash. "The Sentinels . . . surely the townsfolk will want their bodies returned."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I thought about taking them, but didn't really see why.  They're just going to come back here for burial, after all.  Figured we could just save the trip.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 11, 2014)

[section]"Well, Captain Deserna is coming for them.  It's not like I can carry them."  Mystie flexes her tiny arm.  "They are a little big for even Bubba."
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







Systole said:


> I thought about taking them, but didn't really see why.  They're just going to come back here for burial, after all.  Figured we could just save the trip.



Not eveyone is buried in the mausoleum. There is not enough room and it is the prominent families.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 11, 2014)

"I don't realistically think I could carry one.  We'd be better off leaving them and coming back with a wheelbarrow tomorrow.  Maybe a cart.  Something like that."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]You appear to be split on what to do about the dead sentinels. Since Qalabash would be capable of carrying one and Jonas the other (The rescued girl could walk or even ride Bubba), I do not have a clear idea which way you are going with this. 


  Last I heard, GE was feeling sick so I just wanted to post that I have been waiting for him.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash stops abruptly in the room with the dead sentinels and looks around with a deep frown marring his normally friendly face.

"I hesitate to bring this matter up," he begins.  "But upon consideration, even if we return soonest, I think we should take the dead sentinels with us.  I would not want to fight well-armed and armored zombies upon our return.  Whatever is below has already shown a propensity for animating the dead and I do not wish to leave prime materials for the creature's use just lying around.  Perhaps it has fled back to the depths of its hole but perhaps it has not and I would rather not take the chance."

Qalabash takes up one of the bodies, though he wishes for some sort of travois so that he could manage both.

"Ah, Master Psalter?  If you could relinquish the girl into Mystie's tender care I could certainly use your muscular assistance in this important endeavor."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]My apologies for the holdup.  I should be back to regular posting very soon.

Having had days for the current situation to settle into _my_ head, Qalabash would come to the above conclusions.  Whether he can convince Jonas to trade his mission of mercy for one of practicality remains to be seen.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 14, 2014)

[section]"But what about..." Switching to sylvan in order to be delicate _"the lady?  She makes three to carry out. In Bubba's saddlebags I got a small tent we could wrap her up in, but the child is still likely to notice."_

[sblock=OOC]We have the mom too, so that is three bodies to carry out if we were going to do that.  If Mystie is not riding Bubba, we are moving at a very slow 15' pace going back to town.[/sblock]
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2014)

[section]

Keeping the girl's ears covered for a moment more, Jonas replies to Mystie first. "If you and Mirra will stay out here and get the girl acquainted with Bubba, Qalabash and I will go back and wrap the other in the tent. We can then bring everyone out; our pace will be a bit slower heading back to town, but I think that will be fine." He looks to the girl as he lets his hands relax a little so her ears are uncovered. "What about it, Tyra? How'd you like to ride back to town on the nice dog?"​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:10 - Inside the Mausoleum ~*_





As you paused in the graveyard at the foot of the stairs of the entryway, Tyra opened her eyes and her tear streaked face looked around to only see the dead wolves.  She nodded and her voice was barely more than a whisper, "Oh..kay. I g-g-guess so."

When introduced to Bubba, she appeared to respond well to the distraction of meeting a friendly dog and not thinking about the dead corpses around her.

The door to the lower mausoleum was locked already, but you had not locked the other door with the key you recovered inside the mausoleum.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash makes quick work of preparing the bodies for travel since he knows the traumatized girl is waiting.  Once they've finished Qalabash calls out so Mystie can lead off with the girl.

"Ready.  Let us depart!"​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2014)

[section]

Once they've got the bodies prepared and Qalabash indicates he's ready, Jonas shoulders his part of the load and heads for the door.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 14, 2014)

[section]"Okay Tyra.  Get on Bubba and you can ride him back to town."  After the girl climbs into the saddle, Mystie leads Bubba out of the graveyard and back towards town.
[sblock=actions]Bubba: Carrying Tyra
Mystie: walking
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:15 - En route Kingsholm ~*_





Tyra climbed on Bubba's back and held him around the neck to hang on. She did not want to watch the dealing with corpses and just shut her eyes and continued to leak tears down her cheeks. There was an occasional sniffle and stifled sobs.

Wrapping up dead and carting off takes a few minutes. There was no sign of the returning wolf and you made your exit from the graveyard.





A few minutes later Captain Desarna with three other human sentinels came hustling towards you.  Immediately they noticed the bundle and Tyra Yurling.

Mia exclaimed, "What's this? You found them! Are the others...?" Her voice trailed off with a tone of dismay as she thought she knew who might be in the bundle.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash gladly accepts Jonas' help and carries the bundled bodies alongside the other man.  When they are intercepted by Captain Desarna he nods a greeting, poor though it might be.

"Ah, Captain!  Good news and bad.  Tyra here managed to hide and save herself from what we found in the mausoleum.  The others were not so lucky.  The perpetrators of this foul deed are still within, hiding in secret lower levels.  We plan to return and extract them."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 18, 2014)

[section]Mystie  draws a deep breath in preparing for her normal chatter, but now  wanting to upset the young one, just shakes her head, sighs and  continues marching on back towards town. 

[sblock=actions]Bubba: Carrying Tyra
Mystie: walking
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2014)

[section]

Jonas shoulders his load without complaint. When Captain Desarna makes her appearance, he nods his agreement with Qalabash. "Aye, we ran across signs that there's more going on down there than has been apparent here on the surface, but we thought you might want news of our . . . findings . . . before we continue on."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

*No Map Change*
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:23 - Kingsholm: Coronet and Cabbage Inn  ~*_













With Captain Desarna and her sentinels, they helped carry the bodies and accompany you back to town.  Mia said, "You can tell Ian as well what all you found once we are back at the Inn."

A short while later, you were standing in the inn's common room. The Sentinels had taken the bodies elsewhere and Tyra was sitting in Missus Turbrand's arms as she comforted the girl.  After Ian heard the story, he had a grave expression. "Skeletons and zombies, eh? After you chased off the unusual wolf?"

"Tyra is lucky to be alive. I thank you for what you have done.  Here is the promised reward." He handed over a bag, heavy with 200 gold pieces.

"But you say there are more down there yet. We still offer you five time that if you can figure out who has profaned the mausoleum and deal with them."

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2014)

Mirra glances at the others before nodding.  "I'd be happy to do so, on the further condition that you promise to put some sort of lock or seal or at least a child-resistant latch on the far door, or else destroy the constructs inside.  Frankly, I'm rather surprised that the creatures haven't mauled anyone to death yet.  If you'd like, I can write to my uncle who's a stonemason and my second cousin who's a locksmith.  They're both highly skilled in their chosen crafts, and I'm fairly certain that they'll both work at-cost if you explain that child safety is involved.  

"However, a more immediate need is that we need someone skilled in the arcane arts to help us open the door to the lower levels. Is there someone in town we could talk to?  Either that, or we'll have to batter down the door."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash nods his agreement with Mirra but the alchemist has stated their needs quite ably and so Qalabash remains quiet for the moment.  At least until they find out if there is someone in town who will be able to help them.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:23 - Kingsholm: Coronet and Cabbage Inn  ~*_








Ian was thoughtful and said, “Hmm, the crypt of Verduun and Gola Mikolos should have been locked already. Did you find a key for the door? If not, then we would have to make a new one or replace the lock.”

“The couple lived over a century ago here in Kingsholm and they were reported to have a fascination for constructs. They probably left them behind to protect and maintain their resting place.”

Mia answered the other question, “You could go see Banjatha Minwitten, her place is only three houses down. You can discuss it with her before you start destroying the mausoleum.”

Ian was not as pragmatic about the request and frowned, “You need to descend past that door with the strange image upon it? It is your belief that whoever desecrated our mausoleum made it past that point. I cannot recall anyone ever opening that door.”

“But if anyone will know of a way to get past the door without breaking it down, Banjatha would.”

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2014)

[section]

"She sounds like the person we need to see, then. If you can't recall anyone making it past that door, then either someone's snuck in or something's coming out. Either way, for the safety of the town it sounds like it needs to be dealt with."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 21, 2014)

Mirra frowns at the two representatives of the town.  "I certainly don't know whether they did or didn't.  But they had magics enough to raise the dead into unlife, so it would seem to be a reasonable proposition that they also had magics enough to pass the door.  And since they had an interest in the crypt in the first place, that would seem to be the most appropriate place to start searching."  

The alchemist opens her mouth to say more, but then thinks better of it.  "I'm going to see Ms. Minwitten.  Thank you for your concern and your assistance," she says, in an only partially successful attempt to disguise her irritation with politeness.   She stands, retrieves her pack, and heads toward the door.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 22, 2014)

[section]"Well, that's a plan I suppose.  Bye Tyra.  Say goodbye Bubba."  
Bubba licks Tyra's hand and then turns away.  

It wasn't exactly what Mystie wanted, but it was close enough. "Good boy."

Mystie takes the sack of gold offered and puts it into one of Bubba's saddle bags.  She then climbs into the saddle on his back and follows the others out to see Ms. Minwitten.

[sblock=actions]Bubba: Lick the girl's hand.  Then carry Mystie out.
Mystie: Handle Animal (perform) (1d20+9=23),  ride Bubba
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash follows after his companions.

"Banjatha Minwitten.  An unusual name," he mumbles to himself.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2014)

[section]

Jonas shrugs at the Captain and her companion as the others head out. "M'lady, sir," he says by way of taking his leave. He ducks under the lintel and heads out into the street after his companions.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:25 - Kingsholm: Banjatha's Place  ~*_





 You all left the inn and walked a short ways to see the gnome mage.

You found her place easily enough, a quaint little home with a door only 4 feet high and windows about 2 feet off the ground with flower boxes out front. The curtains were drawn so you could not see inside.

Knocking on the door produced a male voice to chime out from within. “You have a visitor. You have a visitor.”

A few moment later the door opened and a middle-aged gnome was standing before you. She had hair that was light brown, no sign of gray yet, but she was starting to show wrinkles around the eyes. She wore spectacles and midnight blue robe.

She looked up at you all and asked, “Yes?”

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2014)

When the gnomish woman appears, Mirra startles a bit, having been absorbed in the study of the flowers in her windowboxes.  "Oh, uh, hello there, Mrs. Minwitten!  I was just admiring your _chrysanthemum ... corinarium_, I think?  Or is it _morifolium_?  No ... _corinarium_, I'm sure of it.  It's just that I've never seen ones that color.  Ack!  I'm rambling again!  I'm sorry.  Let me try again: We're trying track down the person or persons responsible for four deaths, so we need to get the lower door in the crypt open because we think they might have gone there, and so we need either some opening magics or a big hammer but the general consensus seems to be that knocking down an ancient door full of terrible poetry would be a bad thing ... so here we are."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2014)

[section]

Jonas looks on as Mirra prattles about the flowers in the tiny person's windowbox, a look of benevolent bemusement on his rugged features. He touches his brow with sausage sized fingers in a quasi-salute, but remains quiet.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash bows deeply.  He should have realized the unusual name belonged to one of the gnomish folk.

"Ms. Minwitten.  A pleasure."  Beyond that he remains quiet and to one side as he feels Mirra and Mystie best suited to deal with the gnomish arcanist.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 25, 2014)

[section]"Hello Ms. Minwitten.  What my friends were eventually going to get around to asking is if you are capable and willing to help us in a serious and time sensitive matter.  I would ask to come in, but seeing as the guardfolks' blood on my feet isn't really that dry yet, I wouldn't want to track it across your lovely floors there.  Oh the blood, I will get back to that.  You see, we stopped in town at the inn, and a couple of your town councillors, Turbrand and Stoutbrace had a problem and approached us.  See, apparently a family named the Yurlings went up to the mausoleum to put grampa to final rest.  Well, that was yesterday, and they didn't come back.  Mia sent a couple guards after them, and the guards didn't come back.  So, they asked if we were brave and capable of looking into the matter.  Well, they are capable," waiving towards her friends, "and I am at least brave, so we went looking.  Well, to shorten the story, we killed two wolves, but they had already killed the two guards hours ago, momma and papa Yurling are dead, skeletons and zombies were walking around being all awnry and such, papa Yurling became a zombie, yuch, and Tyra was nailed shut into a coffin vault by some nasty men.  We did rescue Tyra and bring her back to town.  She is quite traumatized, but at least she is safe, for the moment.  But, something did all that damage, and it wasn't just the wolves in the cemetery prowling around.  Something, or I should more likely say somebody, is beyond the big door with the ugly head and bunch of eyes. Mia and Turbrand said you would know how to get past that door, so we can go chasing after who stole that poor girl's parents from her and bring them to justice."

Taking a deep breath...

"So, what do you know about that big ugly head and the riddles scribed under it?  You got any way to get past it? Do you have the oh so important bits of folklore and knowledge that will help us bring those evil murdering bastards to justice?"

"Oh, by the way, are you Ms.  Banjatha Minwitten?  That is who they said to come see."

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Talk, talk, Diplomacy/Gather information (1d20+11=21)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:27 - Kingsholm: Banjatha's Place  ~*_





 Banjatha Minwitten smiled and nodded to Qalabash. Then she tried to follow Mystie's long explanation. “Yes, dear, you can call me Banjatha.”

She looked up curiously at Mirra, “The lower crypt, eh? You must be referring to the door with the picture of the beholder, of course, of course. I do not know of anyone opening that door in ages… Maybe never. I went and looked at the door once, but we never had cause to try getting through it before.”

“No, no, it would not do to break that door down and defile the mausoleum. The town’s families would not like that. No they would not. But I do know a spell that I could scribe to a scroll for you if you would like. It will temporarily disable the door's locking... Oh, you would need two of them, I suppose... yes, I can do that.”

One of her eyebrows narrowed as she rubbed her chin in thought. She asked, “Did you learn what it is that went further into the mausoleum?” 

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 26, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash listens to the discussion between Mirra, Mystie, and Banjatha Minwitten and nods.

"Ma'am, errr, Banjatha," Qalabash hesitates and strokes his goatee trying to decide how much to tell.  Finally, deciding that she must be a woman of some influence if she knows magic he decides to tell her at least some of what they discovered.  "We did not discover who has desecrated the mausoleum but we do believe they fled through the beholder-etched door to whatever lair that they might have behind there.  They passed, but unfortunately the magics are beyond us, though Master Psalter could use one of your scrolls, I believe."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2014)

[section]

Jonas nods his affirmation of the older man's words. "Yes, I believe that is within the powers with which the Root has seen fit to grant me. We would very much like to get to the bottom of this, mistress. Allowing such evil to flourish helps no one."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 26, 2014)

[section]"Well, the grand description we got from the frightened girl was_ "Ugly Robbers."_  So, I assume it was people and not creatures."

"Yes, Yes. Two scrolls would be very helpful.  I am sure we would want to get back out more so than getting in."

"Do you know anything about the riddles that are inscribed below the... what did you call it, a beholder?, the beholder."

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Talk, talk, 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:27 - Kingsholm: Banjatha's Place  ~*_





 Banjatha replied, “Two scrolls, I can do. Yes. The spell will break an arcane lock for about ten minutes only, so it is very wise to have a second one to get back out again.”

“However, it shall take me some time to prepare. On the morrow, they will be ready. Mid morning… Oh, I almost forgot. It will cost you some gold. 300 for both is the going rate for the materials, if I recall.” 

Looking at Mystie she was thoughtful, “The riddles on the beholder images, eh? No, I could not say. I read them years ago when I was younger, but I did not learn the meaning. I did ask Kethra Tims years ago. She is the town’s historian, but she knows nothing about them either.” The gnomish mage shrugged.

Looking up at all of you, Banjatha asked, “So these ‘ugly robbers’ are coming from below? That would be strange after all this time. I wonder if they are trying to loot some ancient tombs down below the mausoleum.”

“Old Stonebrace once told me his father believed there were tunnels underneath these hills.” she gestured to the hilly terrain in the direction of the graveyard.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 28, 2014)

[section]"Stonebrace.  He was that dwarf.  Shop keeper was it?"

"Wait, three hundred?  They only paid us two hundred for saving the girl.  The poor thing would have died of starvation, locked in there like that, long before anyone else went out there."  Turning back to complain to her friends, "At this rate, we are going to owe them for saving their people and stuff!"

Turning back to Banjatha, "Hmm, maybe Stonebrace will foot that bill.  I mean, we _*could*_ pay it, but if we are facing the danger, we shouldn't come out with lighter purses too."

"So where does Stonebrace keep his shop?"

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Talk, talk, 
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash takes on the mien of one deep in thought.  He starts to speak then pauses, scratches his ear briefly and begins again.

"Banjatha, we are adventurers of large heart and small purses.  That is, indeed, why we have become adventurers: to help people and make a little coin on the side.  So we would like to accomplish this in the least expensive manner possible.  Would you consider traveling with us into the mausoleum to cast the spell yourself so that we might enter?  Of course, we would have the scroll you prepared for us to use as we exit the mausoleum under-tunnels and this would depend on acquiring the services of Captain Desarna to escort you home safely after we've entered the under-tunnels...  Would something like this be worth considering?"​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Diplomacy (1d20=14)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Stuff]Btw, I will be on vacation for 4-5 days. 

I am not sure I will be able to do justice for NPC interactions for Banjatha and Stonebrace during that time. So I think we need to pause after the other two add their two cents in.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2014)

[section]

The big half-orc looks hopefully at the tiny old woman as Qalabash and Mystie make their case. _I need to work on my skills in dealing with other people . . . first young Tyra, and now Miss Minwitten . . . it seems there's more to serving the Root in the world than slaying His foes._​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 31, 2014)

"Oh, I'm pretty sure we figured out the riddle completely.  Mostly completely.  At least half completely."  She pauses as a thought seems to strike her.  "Wait ... is that something that the town historian might pay for?  I'm generally of the opinion that information wants to be free, and I also want to help your town, but at Mystie is right.  At the rate we're going, to have to sell our boots before we catch up to the tomb robbers.  And I like my boots.  They're all comfortable and broken in."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:28 - Kingsholm: Banjatha's Place  ~*_





 Banjatha shook her head with a look of horror on her face, "What? Go delving into the depths of the mausoleum to chase after necromancers and... and..."

"No, no, I am not going to do that. Sorry, but I am a simple shopkeeper with some affinity for magic."

"I presume that you are being rewarded by the town council, so I can accept payment for the supplies from them to be taken from your reward if you prefer instead of paying up front. If Gran will agree to that, then I will abide."

"You can find his store across the way. It is the General Store, you cannot miss it."

The older gnome woman turned to Mirra and said, "I am not sure what Kethra might pay money for. You can ask her. She might eat at the tavern tonight for supper, otherwise her home is on the north side of town."

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash sighs, just a little annoyed.  After all, it isn't like they were asking her to follow them all the way into the depths of the mausoleum, just to the door and then out and under escort as well.  He is well aware how staid settled folk can be, unlike his beloved traveling Rundaine, so he doesn't push it though he does glance at his companions to see if any look like they will try to persuade Banjatha.

"Ah, yes, the General Store.  We do need to stop there," Qalabash says, thinking of the quality bows they are carrying.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 5, 2014)

[section]"I think that works.  Yeah, that will work for plans.  Thank you.  See you later.  Well, hopefully not that much later.  This is a small town after all. And we do need those scrolls rather quickly."
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Talk, talk, Diplomacy/Gather information (1d20+11=21)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2014)

[section]

Jonas sighs as well, faint hope giving way to resignation as the little Gnome makes her position clear. *"Aye, the General Store it is then. Ms. Minwitten, we'll be calling back after the scrolls then."*​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 7, 2014)

"Oh, if we're not going to charged up-front for the privilege of hunting down murderers and grave-robbers, then I don't think we need to sell information.  We'll just clear things with Gran and get back to you." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:36 - Kingsholm: Coronet & Cabbage Inn  ~*_





 Banjantha nodded, “They will be ready on the morrow,”  and closed her door after you left.

Heading to the General Store was easy enough; it was only a few minutes’ walk away. However the dwarven shopkeeper was not there. Once of his apprentices informed you that he had since left for the tavern as some out of town folks had rescued the Yurling girl.

He asked if you all wanted to purchase anything.








After declining for the moment, you all traipsed back to the Coronet and Cabbage Inn to find Gran Stonebrace there speaking with Ian Turbrand as Missus Turbrand continued to comfort the now orphaned girl. 

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash approaches Ian Turbrand since they dealt with the man most recently.

"Ah, Master Turbrand!  We have just now returned from our discussion with Ms. Banjatha Minwitten.  She is unwilling, even with a contingent of your guard to protect her, to cast a spell that will allow us to pass the strange door in the mausoleum.  However, she has agreed to provide two scrolls so that we may enter and exit the locked area where we believe the perpetrators of such an atrocity," he looks pointedly at the distraught girl, "Have taken refuge.  Unfortunately, her price is 300 gold pieces.  Now if it were all the same to me I would just batter the door down and be done with it and save a fair bit of coin in the process but this is _your_ town and _your_ mausoleum and we have already determined that you are unwilling to allow destruction of the door..."

Qalabash smiles and shrugs as if to say 'Whatever can we do?'​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2014)

Mirra shakes her head but lets Qalabash do the talking, since she's clearly frustrated by the villagers and their petty bickering about stonework and money when lives are on the line.   "If my parents hadn't raised me to do the right thing ..." she mutters under her breath. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2014)

[section]

Jonas holds his peace for now, content to let Qalabash take the lead with the villagers. When the older man "makes his play," the hulking half-orc echoes his shrug and helpless affect.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 11, 2014)

[section]Qualabash used almost enough words to satisfy a gnome, but these larger guys might have got confused a bit.  So, for the moment, she doesn't add any more until the she sees if his effort was good enough.
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: wait
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:36 - Kingsholm: Coronet & Cabbage Inn  ~*_








Ian did not understand the problem. Or maybe he did not want to understand it.

“We sought your help because we are simple townsfolk. If our own trained sentinels are in capable of combating this evil, how can you even ask one of our shopkeepers to do so instead?”

“But you said she would make you some scrolls so you can get past the door without destroying it. We are offering a substantial reward that would more than cover the cost. So what’s the problem?”

The dwarf harrumphed, “Bah, they are trying to extort us for more gold by the sound o’ it, Ian.”

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 11, 2014)

[section]

Jonas rolls his eyes in exasperation. "Well, for me that issue is that as an 'adventurer' I live pretty much hand to mouth. All my available cash goes to buying equipment and supplies. So I don't _have_ 300 gold pieces burning a hole in my pocket to buy a scroll, when I could just as easily batter down the door and save myself a small fortune. And even if I did have it, that same 300 pieces of gold would feed me on the road for two years. It's not a question of extortion, sir. We can get through the door with or without the scroll. It's a question of whether or not it's worth the gold to keep the door intact.

"In fact, had we followed our first inclination - to just take down the door - we wouldn't even be having this conversation. It was _only_ our concern for your feelings about the sanctity of your crypt that led us to return here and ask after a spell for opening it."

Having said his piece, the hulk heaves another exasperated sigh and subsides into glowering silence.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 11, 2014)

Mirra throws up her hands.   "Jonas is completely correct. I do not have the cash on hand, and I for one am not discussing the matter any more.  Come tomorrow morning, you can either give us the scrolls and deduct it from whatever it is you were going to pay us, or else we can ram the door down.  Or you can ask us to leave.  And for the record, _I'm not even doing this for the money!_  I'm doing this because _you said you needed our help!"_ she says, her frustration boiling over.  "Fine.  Okay," she adds, calming down somewhat.  "I'll be taking a room upstairs, and I'll be reading for the rest of the evening.  I'll see you tomorrow morning."  She heads toward the stairs.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2014)

[section]
Qalabash sighs deeply.

"Simple, indeed," he mutters.  "The fees your townsfolk are charging us for the supplies we need to do the job within the limitations set upon us by yourselves *exceeds* the reward we have been given.  It is even more simple than the three choices my comrade has given.  In fact, there are only two as I am not leaving until I discover the cause of all this.  You can provide us the scrolls needed to bypass the door, or we will batter it down.  Upon a successful conclusion of this investigation we will gladly accept whatever amount of reward you choose to bestow and in fact, if you choose to give no reward at at, we are still venturing past that door to solve your problem."

Qalabash scratches his head as an idea comes to him.  "I suppose there is a third option after all: you could appeal to Venza for aid but it would be days before they could respond.  The decision is yours, gentlemen."

​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 14, 2014)

[section]"I don't need to throw any more logic and good reasoning at you.  They covered it all."
"So?"
[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: wait
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:36 - Kingsholm: Coronet & Cabbage Inn  ~*_








Jonas’s exasperated whining over not having gold within minutes after receiving 200 in a reward brought frowns to both Ian and Gran’s expression. They were not impressed as they also had seen a few looted bows that they guessed were from the skeleton archers they had been told of.

Mirra’s tantrum didn’t help matters as she assumed there was a room available after her rudeness. Mystie was ignored completely as the issue had nothing to do with logic.

Qalabash’s more reasonable behavior didn’t soften the annoyance of the two town elders, and it was the gruff dwarf that took the lead.

His voice was flat, “We be simple folk an’ do not appreciate da lies or rudeness. Ya miserly lot appear ta think that we can just demand one o’ our citizens ta give ya all free magic. We are not some hayseed villagers ya city-folk can push around.”

“Tell ya what. Put all the items you recovered in the mausoleum on da table. I bet da bows from da archers be worth sumthin’. An’ give back da reward we juss gave ya.”

“Then I can be payin’ Banjantha for her supplies ta give ya da damned scrolls.”

Mirra stomped upstairs in the inn to find a short hallway with six closed doors. She had no idea which doors led to unoccupied rooms.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Ian switched from friendly to indifferent, Gran switched from indifferent to unfriendly because of your lies and attitudes. You are standing there with 1575gp in loot from the skeleton archers while claiming you do not have the gold for the cost of the scrolls. Until you shift Gran’s attitude to indifferent, you will not be able to sell loot at his store.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash laughs.

"*Give back* the reward?  Gentlemen, a finer pair of horse-traders I have never met!  I commend you." He shakes his head.  "No, we'll be keeping the reward we earned with our blood, and the bows, too."

Qalabash purses his lips and stares at the two town elders.  He sighs, shakes his head and turns to Mystie.  "Dear Miss Thissiledew, I very nearly find myself at a loss for words.  Perhaps you can bring us back into the good graces of these... _gentlemen_ while I find Mirra."

Qalabash, clearly exasperated with the situation, walks away to search for Mirra.
​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]We've offered a method to open the door less expensively but been flat-out refused, we've suggested the villagers take the money from the reward they offered to pay for the magic and they've ignored it.  Unless Mystie can persuade them where the rest of us could not, I say we bash it open.  The only cost is the villagers' good will and we've already lost that.
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 15, 2014)

Qalabash meets Mirra on her way back downstairs.  She looks a bit sheepish.   "In my haste I seem to have ... uh ... neglected to get a key," she explains.  "But at this point, I'll sleep rough before I give these ... these _jerks _a copper piece, since that's all they seem to understand or care about.  You know, I've half a mind to walk away and leave this horrible town to whatever comes up out of the crypt and decides to eat them.  I almost feel like they'd deserve it.  I know that's a horrible thought, but I can't stop thinking it."


[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2014)

[section]

Jonas smiles at the merchant and the Dwarf, and when he speaks it's in a friendly tone. "Calling us rude for taking offense that you first called us extortionists seems a little . . . off . . . to me. Calling us liars when we say we don't have the cash, after we've found your Sentinels, found the Yurling's and rescued the girl - offering to do so 'out of the goodness of our hearts' - is downright disrespectful. You've offered us 1000 pieces of gold to find out who or what has desecrated your mausoleum. When I hire someone to fix my leaking roof, I fully expect to pay them for both their labor _and_ the supplies they'll be needing, or to purchase those supplies myself. We've been considerably more friendly than that, and offered you several alternatives - my friend even offered not to complain if you took the cost of the scrolls from our final "reward." You've been told that now that we know there is something beneath your crypt that is killing _your_ good folk and bringing them back as foul undead, we'll be working to eliminate whatever it is from the world because that's the _right_ thing to do. We'll be heading back to the mausoleum to remove a danger to you that you've fully admitted you cannot take care of yourselves. Feel free to help or not, as you will."

He turns to find Mirra and Qalabash heading back to the common room and overhears Mirra's last remark. "I agree, Mirra, and am quite used to sleeping rough myself. Let's find a place that's somewhat more inclined to politeness to rest this evening."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC/The Way Jonas Sees It ]In point of fact, we were offered 50 GP apiece to find the Yurlings and the Sentinels. We turned that down, and went to find them without expectation of reward. The town paid us anyway, but even so, the total reward doesn't pay for the scrolls, so we'd be dipping into our own pockets for 100 GP to clean up their mess. The bows don't come into it - they're not part of the mausoleum, and were taken as spoils. They're not any part of what the villagers are paying, so selling them for cash to then use to buy the scrolls is just like taking that money out of our pockets as well. If I were fixing someone's roof for $200, and they told me I'd be needing to buy $300 worth of shingles and tarpaper out of my own pocket to do the job, I'd tell 'em to take a hike.

I'm with you, GE - they can pay for the scrolls or we can take down the door.[/sblock]

_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:37 - Kingsholm: Coronet & Cabbage Inn  ~*_








Ian was more reasonable than Gran, but he gave a stern look at Jonas as he departed. He looked at Mystie, the lone adventurer standing before them.

“Lass, do you think we should loan you 300 gold coins because you cannot afford to pay Banjatha for her time and supplies? I don’t have 300 gold coins sitting around either since I am an innkeeper not a money lender.”

“We are not contracting or hiring you all for anything. We offered a reward, if you cannot succeed then, so be it. But you may not deface or destroy our mausoleum like vandals.”

Gran took it one step further and remarked, “Bah, I call it like I be seein’ it, Ian. Dis be a fookin’ shakedown. They juss donna wanna pay Banjatha. I be da moneylender, but they be a risky investment an’ dun pissed me off.”

“So they can get da hell outa o’ town if they donna wanna help. Den we can be sendin’ word ta Venza for sum real heroes instead.”

“I’m gonna go find Mia ta round up da Sentinels juss in case.” The dwarf stomped out of the inn mumbling about how he knew it was a bad idea to involve strangers in the first place.

Ian looked at the gnome lass to see if she had something nicer to say.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Mowgli, your OOC analogy is wrong. In your terms, you are being asked to spend $300 on supplies for an expected $1000 return to fix their roof. Yet, after starting the project you feel it reasonable to ask the home owner paying you for a loan to buy the supplies (which the contractor should already have) while telling the homeowner you cannot afford it (when you can). Do you really think you can go ask the home owner for a loan of $300 after you started the job? You could certainly negotiate that into the contract, but that would require a Diplomacy Check (something you never tried). 

The problem is that you did not make a reasonable request the way you presented it. Bottom line, it was a petty request when you clearly could afford the cost to pay for the materials of the scrolls. 

They are not contracting you for services, but giving a reward only if you succeed. You are assuming financial risk, not them. If you fail or skip town, they pay nothing. You succeed, they have to go take up a collection to reward you. So you are demanding they pay Banjantha upfront based on the chance of your anticipated success. Pretty much extortion since you are threatening destruction of their property if they don't.

At this point, if you break down the mausoleum door, it would be vandalism and no different than if you looted the crypt, since you have revealed to them it is not necessary to break it. In that event you will not receive any reward at all and the entire town will be unfriendly to hostile as word spreads. Gran is the only one unfriendly at the moment, so you can definitely make it worse and lose access to purchase arcane supplies or divine healing from other townspeople.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]It was Mrs. Minwitten herself who suggested that the council pay for the supplies out of the funds for the reward.

Again, the group went after the missing Yurlings and Sentinels - _at the pleading request of these very same people_ - with *no* expectation of reward. We found out what happened, and brought the _very well liked, prominent in the community_ little girl back to them. When we politely asked for help paying for supplies, with not a harsh word, we were called liars, extortionists and shakedown artists to our faces. _Even after we gave them the initial help they were begging for *with no expectation of reward!*_

Beyond that, even after we brought the girl back and have started talking with Ian and Gran about the scrolls, it's been stated plain as day - right out in words - that we're not doing this for the money and that once the evil is taken care of we'll accept _whatever reward the townsfolk see fit to bestow, even if it's nothing._ And even after that was stated twice, we were still accused plain as day - right out in words - of trying to extort more money.

So, in spite of his friendly tone, Jonas is feeling more than a little unfriendly himself right now, and won't be doing any more "negotiating." *(Mowgli's feeling fine, BTW, and is enjoying the RP. Sometimes that doesn't come through in print so I thought I should make it clear )*.

And the townsfolk can look at it as looting all they want, but to Jonas that would be just another example of their wrong-headed thinking as he has no intention of taking anything from the mausoleum that belongs there, and never has. He intends to eliminate the threat to the community (and the surrounding area). He'll happily take anything that _doesn't_ belong in the crypt, of course, to help pay for the expenses that the stingy, ungrateful townsfolk won't be paying for.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC/BTW]I think Jonas levels on the 14th 19th with TXP. May I go ahead and take care of that? Since his rewrite hasn't been reviewed yet I can just make the changes and take care of both at once.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 16, 2014)

Mirra boggles at the dwarf's retreating back. "He's going to fetch the _guards? _ Over a wall?  Over a _scroll?_  The same guards who were too terrified to do anything about five dead and missing citizens?  What in the name of the gods can he possibly expect they're going to _do?_" she asks.  "By all that is holy, _what is wrong with this town?"
_

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2014)

[section]

As Jonas is walking out with Mirra, he responds, "You know, something just may *be* wrong here . . . It's totally irrational to accuse us of trying to shake down the town for more money when we've *three times* offered to do as they've asked us without expecting any reward whatsoever. What if whatever is working from the crypt is manipulating the emotions of the townsfolk?" While he's trying to keep the volume fairly soft, his excitement and frustration are such that he's not very successful and he can surely be heard by everyone remaining in the room.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash shakes his head at Mirra's rhetorical question.

"Provincialism.  I've seen it across the breadth of E'n.  They get shaken up, scared, and they retreat into the safety of their staid beliefs and refuse to listen to the voice of reason.  It is just as well that they are getting the guard.  Captain Desarna seemed the only sensible one of the whole bunch, perhaps she'll recognize the threat that's already nearly wiped out one of their upstanding families."

Qalabash tilts his head at Jonas' suggestion and obviously considers it.  Slowly he begins to nod.  "That would explain some things.  I think we should talk with Captain Desarna and discover her position on door vs. danger then decide the course we should take."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 17, 2014)

[section]Answering Ian's question directly and succinctly, "Yes, I think you should pay for the scrolls.  It is your people that are dying.  It it is your honored place that you want to keep intact.  In a couple hour's time, we rescued the only person that was still alive at the time you begged us to take the job.  We have shown ourselves to be capable."

"But, let's see.  Mia has been there.  She has witnessed first hand the carnage inflicted on her sentinels.  Let's see what she thinks should be done.  It will do me or you no good to stand here all day and try to convince a stubborn dwarf of our position.  That is the charm and curse of a dwarf, their stubbornness.  So, we will see what the opinion is of someone he does trust is."

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Diplomacy for  deferring to another learned expert in combat (1d20+11=19)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:23 - Kingsholm: Coronet and Cabbage Inn  ~*_








Ian shook his head, “I am sorry, lass. You might be capable and we do appreciate that you rescued the Yurling girl. But, your companions have falsely claimed you cannot pay for the scrolls yourselves. They threatened to destroy our mausoleum with full knowledge that it is not necessary.”

“But if you can convince Mia to loan you the gold, you are welcome to try.”

A few moments later Captain Desarna arrived alone. Her expression was neutral and hard to read. She paused upon entering the inn’s common and glanced around with her hand casually resting on the pommel of her sword. Not seeing anything that caused her further pause, she approached Ian, “Gran said there was trouble going on.” She glanced sidelong and downwards at Mystie.

With a gesture, Ian and Mia moved away for a few moments of private conversation.

When they return, Mia asked, “Okay, so what are you expecting me to do for you?”

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Notes]The dwarf is a tight-wad. Mechanically, you are eligible to turn him back to indifferent  since you have not tried to use Diplomacy to Improve his attitude yet  this day IC. Though, you would have to support a good dice roll with RP  to match.
Banjatha is not privy to much knowledge of the situation and is also sort of flaky if you might have noticed. 

Again,  I remind you that each NPC is meant to be different and doesn’t share all of the  GM’s knowledge. I am trying to make sure they each have different  personalities and positions to bring realism to the RP. Named NPCs  should be as alive as your characters. 

I checked XP and Jonas would be due to level up on 20 Apr, Qalabash and Mystie will not be far behind either. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2014)

Wordlessly, Mirra removes a book from her pack, sits down, and starts perusing it.  The implication is clear: _I'm listening, but I'm through doing any talking myself._

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash takes a deep breath, mentally telling himself to keep it short and let Mystie do most of the talking.

"The real issue here is whatever danger is creeping out from below your Mausoleum and killing your guard and your citizens.  It needs to be dealt with before more are killed.  The confounded issue according to your elders is this door that is held in higher regard than the lives of your citizens.  We don't have the skills needed to bypass it without breaking it down and your elders seem to think we should pay for the magics to bypass it.  We hope that you recognize the danger is more important than the preservation of a door and that you can help convince these men that if your town wishes it preserved then they should pay for the means to bypass it.  Whether we have money or not is irrelevant."
​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Aid Another Diplomacy (1d20=13)
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2014)

[section]

Jonas takes a calming breath as well, hopeful that the Sentinels' commander will be more rational about the safety of her people. "Aye, Qalabash has the right of it I think. We've done what was asked of us in finding out what happened to the Yurlings and to your Sentinels, and in doing so we've discovered that there's another evil in the crypt . . . one that we believe is a danger to your town, and one that we believe could become a danger to the countryside around as well if left unchecked."​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Diplomacy (Aid Another) (1d20=4) [/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 18, 2014)

[section]"Since we had to bring Tyra back as a most urgent priority once we found her, we chose to not simply break down the door while we were there.  Banjatha said that she could create the scrolls that would bypass the door, twice, once in, once out, and that she would accept payment from Gran directly out of the reward that is expected instead of us paying up front.  

Well, Gran has no interest in that arrangement.  Something we did or said upset him, and a dwarf is nothing if he isn't stubborn.  We think the town should pay.  If it wasn't for returning Tyra, we would be down there bypassing the door by any means necessary right now because the situation is dire."

"The fact that you have, as Tyra puts it, "ugly robbers" that are capable of creating undead abominations roaming through the bowels of your mausoleum right now should concern you.  I think they probably have a good supply of dead people to wake up down there.  We are willing go in and try to deal with the problem, but we are not spending our money to do so too."

"I am not absolutely sure, but I think Gran's fed up with us and simply wants to send us on our way, and then send you and the sentinels down there.  Knowing what has gone on so far today, having already lost Dornal and Zeera, are *you* willing to go deal with the unknowns down there?"

"Gran could send to Venza asking help.  When it arrives in a week or so, how many of the mausoleum's inhabitants do you think will be walking around by then?"

"Or... do you think it is a better idea for you to convince Gran and Ian to do things our way and send us in against the danger?" 

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: Diplomacy + Aid Another from Qalabash (1d20+11+2=27)
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:25 - Kingsholm: Coronet and Cabbage Inn  ~*_








Ian was listening and shook his head. “You keep pettily insisting that we loan you money to Banjatha or pay her ourselves. I am sorry, that ship has sailed, lass. We did not offer to pay your expenses nor provide you free services while you are here.”

“Continuing to repeat the same reasons does not make a difference. Even though you are much nicer about it, we already know you all are not poor and can easily trade something to pay for it. You all are being stubbornly petty and tight-fisted as Gran.”

Mia nodded in agreement with the innkeeper. Turning back to you all she said, “I think you all completely misunderstand why I am here right now. Gran told me to escort you from town. I came in here to determine if we should ask you to leave Kingholm or not. I think that is unnecessary at the moment.”

“Gran is the only money lender in town. You all made him angry and he told me you all were threatening to be vandals if we did not pay Banjatha for you. I am no expert in magic, but I would guess that you can find other ways to get to the bottom of the situation without destroying our mausoleum. Did you even consider other options? Are you even sure that breaking down the door will work? Do you even have the tools, or will you be needing to buy them from Gran’s store?”

“Anyway, these are the choices I think you have. You can go apologize to Gran and try to undo the damage your friends have wrought. Maybe he will agree to loan you the gold at a reasonable interest rate.”

“Or you can look for another solution to gain entry to the lower levels of the mausoleum. If you break down the door, then I suppose you can pay to have it repaired afterwards. Though, I suspect the dwarven stonemasons would cost you more than the scrolls, particularly since you will have to negotiate with Gran’s relatives.”

“Or you can leave town and not come back.”

“Or you can give me one of those bows you recovered and I will sell it to Gran, buy your scrolls and give you back the money left over. Gran might not do business with you anymore, but I don’t need to tell him that I am doing you the favor.”

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash sighs and looks to his companions to see how they react...


----------



## Systole (Apr 18, 2014)

Mirra puts away the book, stands up, and shoulders her backpack.  "Excuse me, but I'll take the 'being escorted from town option.'  Good luck with your mausoleum problem.  I know that sounds insincere, but for Tyra's sake I honestly do wish you good luck.  By the way, when you get past the door, look for something that indicates 'disintegration.'  It might look like some sort of lightning bolt.  That's probably the way forward."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2014)

[section]

Jonas hefts his supply sack from the ground and slings it over his shoulder. He looks at the Sentinels' commander and shakes his head sadly. "I'll take the option to leave as well, Captain. I'm sorry we couldn't come to an agreement about this; perhaps if you manage to get someone else to come from Venza - a crew you've actually asked for rather than one who happened into town - you'll get a better deal. I hope so, and I'd advise seeking that help sooner rather than later . . . whatever is behind that door has come out once already to do for the Yurlings. To me that suggests it's ready to make itself known.

"Take care of Tyra."

He nods to her and follows Mirra from town.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 20, 2014)

[section]"Come on Qalabash.  Let's go.  Its the old addage, you can lead a horse to water..." 

Mystie climbs into the saddle on Bubba's back.  "We better get out of here before the chaos begins.  Why I bet you they will have zombies shuffling through this very tavern in less than a week. Twenty gold pieces says less than a week.  You in?"

"Tis a shame.  It looked like a quaint little town."  

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: ride away
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash reluctantly nods his acceptance of the situation.  Since his companions have succinctly expressed what he himself was feeling he follows the others from the inn in uncharacteristic silence.
​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 4 16:30 - Outside of Kingsholm  ~*_






As you leave the inn and Kingsholm, Captain Desarna remained in the doorway of the inn and watched for a few moments. 

No one chased after you and soon you were at the outskirts of the town. The road back to Venza was before you.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Stats:

```
Qalabash:   20/20 HP remaining; 
Mirra:      13/16 HP remaining; 
Mystie:     23/23 HP remaining; 
->Bubba:    16/16 HP remaining; 
Jonas:      15/19 HP remaining; (4 damage NL); Poisoned 3 dex dmg

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
  Qalabash: AP 2/4, Spells 1st 1/3
  Mirra:    Bombs 5/7, Extracts 1/3, Intel Mutagen 0/1
  Mystie:   Misfortune, Ch Energy 5/5, SLAs 0/3, Spells 1st 0/6, Bard Perf 3/8
  Jonas:    Jdgmt 0/1, Spells 1st 0/2
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2014)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

[section]
Qalabash turned his feet to the road leading to Venza and set a quick pace.  Ah, to be on the road again!  He began to hum as the stress of bickering with townsmen fell away and the town grew distant behind them.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC/Actions]--
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 2
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 20  Current HP: 20
CMB: +4 / +6 Trip  CMD: 15 / 17 vs. Trip  Fort: +5  Ref: +3  Will: +2

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: 
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, +1 unprepared
 1st level: Shield, Shield, +1 unprepared
Special:
Arcane Pool: 2/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 22, 2014)

Mirra falls in behind Qalabash, and matches his step, although it takes a long while before the look of regret leaves her face.  At least, until she spots a flower by the roadside.  "A crimson campion! At this altitude!"  She stops to jot down a few notes in her log book, and when she returns to traveling, her expression is once again sunny.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mirra Weathersmith

AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 12/14
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +1

Perception: +5
Initiative: +3

Bombs: 2/7
Cognatogen Prepared: Intelligence
1st Level: 0/3
Extracts Prepared: Enlarge Person, Shield, Detect Secret Doors


Current Weapon in Hand: Longspear (+2, x2, 1d8+1) and Bomb (+4, x2, 1d6+3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2014)

[section]

Jonas trudges along dejectedly with the others, his eyes set on Venza. Though he was glad they'd managed to save the little girl, the mistrust and small mindedness of the Dwarven money lender saddened him. The Dwarves he'd met on his journey south from the Seithrs were gruff as well, but had not been nearly so mistrustful even of a half-orc.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]--[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
Jonas Psalter

*Initiative:* +02
*AC:* 15 (09 Touch, 15 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 19/19 (NL Damage: 04; Ability Damage: DEX 07)
*Senses:* DarkVision (60’) *Perception:* +09
*CMB:* +03 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +04 *Reflex: * -01 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Apr 23, 2014)

[section]Mystie is a little disappointed that her twenty gold piece story is going to go to waste.  But then again, if the treasure has been buried this long, it should stay put for a little longer.  At least she has a little mender bird to take back to a tinker in Venza.  Maybe he can fix the mechanical bird.  Having a mender would be a nice tool.  

[sblock=actions]Bubba: 
Mystie: ride away back to Venza
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 23/23,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex +1, Will +4, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0, Handle Animal +9

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,.....,,,,,,.Cantrips: Read Magic, Message, Spark, Unwitting Ally (DC 14 Will)
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
*.,,.,,.,,..*Bard 1st Lvl: 1/2 remaining; Share Language, Grease (DC 15)
*.*Bardic Performance: 3/8 remaining;
......,,.......Consumables: In right spring loaded wrist sheath, Qalabash's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (19/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion, Mystie's Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25/25 ch)
......,,.......Consumables: 3 Alchemists' Fires, 1 Antitoxin
....,,.........Consumables: 2/6 days trail rations, 2/6 days of dog food
....................... Scrolls: Endure Elements, Comp Languages, Diagnose Disease
....................Channels: *0* of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action, Mystie and Jonas used
.................................
Bubba: Mastiff riding dog, Low light vision + scent; Perception +5, Understands Common
AC 13, Touch 12, FF 11
HP 16/16.... Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +1; Move: 40'
..................CMB +3, CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
Melee: Bite +3, 1d6+3 plus trip
Tricks: Attack x2, Defend, Heel, Flank and Hunt

Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2014)

The four of you left Kingsholm behind and continued your way back to Venza.

~ Fin ~

[sblock=GM Note]Well, we are not going to finish this one. Honestly, have little desire to come up with something new right now. The other option I had considered was Forge of Fury, which could be a huge dungeon in 5 parts. But there are breaking points where the party could return back to town. I cannot remember who was Judge on that one the first time I tried it, but there probably wasn’t very many spoilers in my submission and the encounters would have to be reworked for lower levels regardless.

1st post updated with final numbers.
  [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]; please check.[/sblock]


[Sblock=Final Awards]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DMC = 11.76
*Qalabash* receives 2252xp & 2297.5gp
*Mystie* receives 2252xp & 2297.5gp
*Jonas* receives 2320xp & 2386.5gp
*Mirra* receives 2232xp & 2272.5gp
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2014)

Everything checks out to me. Awards as above, plus a *stamp* on 11.76 GMC. 

PM, I think there may actaully be enough slots in the low level games that are getting going / just started that there's not a need for a replacement adventure, so I'd say not to worry about it for the nonce.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Thanks, JK.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I suppose I could clarify, by “new” I meant something I have not already made. Forge of Fury was already submitted once and I could run it for these four if they wanted. The amount of effort to tweak encounters would be a matter of scaling and not that difficult.[/FONT]

However, without so much as a "thank you", I will not be offering to DM another adventure for them at this time. 

Good luck to you guys and I am sorry you did not like it to the point you wanted to quit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Hang on a sec, there, PM. Been a little busy (as you can no doubt tell by lack of posting here and elsewhere), and trying to prioritize and keep afloat, and thanks got lost in the shuffle.

Of course, now that you've publicly chastised us for not expressing thanks for running it sort of makes any such incoming thanks null and void. So, sorry I didn't get to it sooner.

Also, from several days back: 



Mowgli said:


> *(Mowgli's feeling fine, BTW, and is enjoying the RP. Sometimes that doesn't come through in print so I thought I should make it clear )*.



(Since your statement about us not liking it to the point we decided to quit makes it clear you missed it the first time 'round).

"Quitting" was a _Jonas_ decision made by Mowgli after I decided that - in character - he'd had enough of being called a rude, lying, miserly scam artist by a VERY rude Dwarf, and of being told he could get the Hell out of town.  Sometimes the RP works out that way - even fake fantasy worlds are full of unlikeable folks, or they wouldn't be any fun to play in.

Anyway, Jonas will be joining ROUS. I thought about your offer to scale Forge of Fury for us but decided that both of my other characters are already in a long dungeon crawl so I wanted something different - but again, I hadn't had even 24 hours to let you know that when you posted your last.

If I've got a character who needs a spot and you've got an opening in the future (and it's a good fit for the character) I'd be happy to play in another of your games. So let me know if you change your mind about the whole "not going to be offering" thing.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2014)

I know DMing is usually a pretty thankless job so I apologize for not making the time yesterday to say thanks.  I do appreciate you running the adventure for us.  Mowgli summed up everything else pretty well so I won't rehash any of that.


----------

